# Raw Discussion Thread - BIG E EATS BOOTYADE



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Bengals are playing so i'll watch this on fast forward at some point


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Looking forward to Owens vs Neville.

Hopefully Taker and Kane will be on the show.

Cesaro is gonna lose clean to Reigns. :mj2

No Cena!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I feel like WWE is gonna take a huge risk to end this week, so they can calm us all down.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Alrrrgithy! In a day early. Ready to watch Ceasaro get beat by Reigns....








*


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I would love to see Cesaro vs Kalisto (what a fucking match) at Survivor Series, imagine the classic those two could easily put on together. Definite match of the year candidate but it obviously probably wont be either of them at the PPV.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I just know that with a deep feeling, Reigns beats Cesaro but I don't want that oh well.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Even though I know Cesaro is losing I'm looking forward to it as it should be a damn good match. The others should be solid too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cesaro/Reigns could be the best match of Reigns career if they give it time. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wish Raw had more episodes in England us Brits rule

So weird to think Seth should of been gloating about doing the 2 week european tour and then defeating Roman at Survivor Series next Sunday but hes not hes injured and wont be around for 6-9 months

In before the fuckery


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Looking forward to the tounry matches....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Anothe RAW without Rollins...time to grab that bottle...


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So excited!

To not watch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Looking forward to the tourney matches because they should be all decent at least.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

RAW actually has some dynamic matches on tap for tomorrow, assuming the rest of the tourney is on:

Reigns/Cesaro
ADR/Kallisto
Ambrose/Ziggler
Owens/Neville

That said, Cincinatti playing on MNF tomorrow :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Roman brings the Superman Punch but Cesaro goes Super Saiyan and pins him. Hey if a guy can control lightning, then why not?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Interesting to see that they played up injuries for both Dean & Dolph. I wonder if one of their 'injuries' will cost them the match?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Prompto Argentum said:


> *Alrrrgithy! In a day early. Ready to watch Ceasaro get beat by Reigns....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












0


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So whos gonna be @ raw tomorrow night? <<<<<<< This guy will.


----------



## Max Capacity (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Good lineup of matches for RAW.

Reigns/Cesaro
Owens/Neville
Del Rio/Kalisto
Ziggler/Ambrose

I see Ambrose beating Ziggler with direct interference by Breeze. Breeze and Ziggler at Survivor Series.

Owens beats Neville clean with Owens and Ambrose putting on a great match at SvS that has Ambrose coming out on top.

Del Rio beats Kalisto making his first round opponent at Survivor Series:

Cesaro, who beats Reigns in a great match tomorrow on RAW. At Survivor Series Cesaro beats Del Rio and advances in the main event match against Ambrose AND a heel Reigns in a Triple Threat match, organized by The Authority at the price of Reigns' loyalty.

Ambrose beats Reigns, wins the title and must begin defending against a new heel Reigns culminating in a hardcore Falls Count Anywhere match at TLC.

Cesaro meanwhile can beef with Del Rio for the US Championship, which ties in his history with Zeb Colter. Cesaro wins the title, reopens the open challenge every Monday night, and essentially frees Del Rio from his storyline with Zeb and Mexamerica. Del Rio is good as a champion, but is at his BEST when chasing it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I think the thing I am looking forward to the most about going to Raw is not having to listen to commentary.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



seannnn said:


> Bengals are playing so i'll watch this on fast forward at some point


I ain't watching though, But Cinci will win tomorrow night. Can't stand the team or their unis, Houston is dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I'm looking forward to the new episode of Breaking Ground tomorrow night after Raw more than I'm looking forward to Raw itself and I don't think I'm the only one, as sad as that is.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

There is some good matches on this raw but unfortunely it will be infront of a horrible crowd. Why does Carolina get so many live shows?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



JTB33b said:


> There is some good matches on this raw but unfortunely it will be infront of a horrible crowd. Why does Carolina get so many live shows?


Vince makes a lot of money from them via merch, and it's probably cheap to rent and do business in NC.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cesaro and Roman Reigns should be the main event tonight in a 25 minute classic, with Cesaro going over clean, because no one would expect it and it would generate a huge buzz for WWE. This is what has been lacking, any good drama and no major upsets in a big match on RAW without a distraction finish.

I don't think the WWE product is bad, I think they have a very good roster, just have to use the guys better. I would start RAW with Dean Ambrose beating Dolph Ziggler in the Tournament, give them like 10-15 minutes to start the show with no interference, and that will draw people in.

Plus RAW needs better announcers. Get rid of Cole, JBL and Byron Saxton, they add nothing to the show.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dolorian said:


> Anothe RAW without Rollins...time to grab that bottle...


Gonna need a lot of that for 6-9 months or even longer while Seth isn't here


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wouldn't the biggest surprise be neither Ambrose or Reigns making the finals? I would say the casual fan already accepts either as a main event type wrestler. Why not make a new star? Or at least try?

WWE doesn't protect Ambrose as much so maybe they play up his injuries and cinderella Dolph Ziggler pulls out an upset in a highly competitive match to open the show. This also serves to make Dolph look credible (Vince commentary: HA HA HA)

Owens beats Neville. This sets up Ziggler-Owens which Owens can build with his usual prize-fighter, opportunist promos. Dolph can say no one has had to work as hard for as long as him to get a shot, even Owens, and he's not going to let it go to waste. This is his time.

Del Rio beats Kalisto because MexAmerica. (Vince commentary: YEEEAAAAHHH, THAT'S WHAT A STAR LOOKS LIKE)

To close the show, Reigns and Cesaro have a barn-burner. Since Roman must be protected, the Wyatt's show up to continue their "anyone but you, Roman" storyline. Cesaro, oblivious to the interference, gets the win. Brothers of Destruction and Ambrose make the save for Reigns. They then challenge the Wyatt's to a 4 on 4 Survivor Series match because the Brothers of Destruction versus "any two of the Wyatt's" is maddeningly stupid.

You then have one main event with star power in the 4 on 4 survivor match and real intrigue as to who wins the tournament. Two guys the crowd loves in Cesaro and Ziggler. Two guys the crowd are suppose to hate in Owens and Del Rio. None have held the WWE Title. Ziggler and Del Rio had the World Title but that was basically the IC title back then.

The winner is obviously a transitional champion to either Reigns or Cena at Royal Rumble but it gives them a test run as a main even guy. If Cesaro wins, he can be the ultimate babyface and give Roman his shot for the Wyatt's costing Roman his spot in the tournament. Cena has history with everyone. I roll my eyes a little at Cena winning the title but then he put over Roman at Wrestlemania and have his 16 title reigns as a babyface so he can finally turn heel.

This would all be building to either Roman vs. Cena or Roman vs. Brock at Wrestlemania. I'm not the biggest Roman fan but he's the chosen one, this at least provides a somewhat entertaining and unexpected path to his first title win.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Wouldn't the biggest surprise be neither Ambrose or Reigns making the finals? I would say the casual fan already accepts either as a main event type wrestler. Why not make a new star? Or at least try?
> 
> WWE doesn't protect Ambrose as much so maybe they play up his injuries and cinderella Dolph Ziggler pulls out an upset in a highly competitive match to open the show. This also serves to make Dolph look credible (Vince commentary: HA HA HA)
> 
> ...



:nah


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Let's be honest: there is absolutely no way Cesaro wins tonight. I'd love him to but it just will not be happening.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



T0M said:


> Let's be honest: there is absolutely no way Cesaro wins tonight. I'd love him to but it just will not be happening.


I have a feeling WWE might do an angle were Sheamus/Barrett attack Cesaro before the match rendering him unable to compete. 

Reigns is in the ring waiting when Barret and Sheamus emerge and they do a typical Reigns spot were he hits the superman punch a couple times on them or w/e. 

I think WWE are definitely dumb enough to think this will guarantee Reigns cheers when in reality i think the whole segment would just be jeered because it's so easy to see what they are trying to do. 

Then again, Even WWE might find this a little bit too heavy handed in their presentation of Reigns. 

We are talking about the same company who booked his Royal Rumble win though. :lel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Wouldn't the biggest surprise be neither Ambrose or Reigns making the finals? I would say the casual fan already accepts either as a main event type wrestler. Why not make a new star? Or at least try?
> 
> WWE doesn't protect Ambrose as much so maybe they play up his injuries and cinderella Dolph Ziggler pulls out an upset in a highly competitive match to open the show. This also serves to make Dolph look credible (Vince commentary: HA HA HA)
> 
> ...


Agree with all of this. Kane/Taker versus 2 members of the Wyatt's is stupid because it's a given that the other 2 members will get involved in the match anyway.

Have the Wyatt's screw Reigns in his match with Cesaro only for Ambrose to run out afterwards to try and make a save. Reigns and Ambrose briefly get the upper hand until the numbers game catches up with them, then the gong sounds, lights go out and when they come back on Taker and Kane are in the ring. You set up the 4 on 4 tag match, maybe even make it an elimination tag match. 

You then end up with Del Rio, Owens, Ziggler and Cesaro in the tournament where you give one of them a month or 2 run with the title before lining them up with Reigns are the Royal Rumble.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666075117135527936
Management won't push him unless the fans demand it. Hopefully his loss tonight starts a movement from the fans to push him.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ready for that Cesaro vs Roman match


----------



## Max Capacity (Nov 16, 2015)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Wouldn't the biggest surprise be neither Ambrose or Reigns making the finals? I would say the casual fan already accepts either as a main event type wrestler. Why not make a new star? Or at least try?
> 
> WWE doesn't protect Ambrose as much so maybe they play up his injuries and cinderella Dolph Ziggler pulls out an upset in a highly competitive match to open the show. This also serves to make Dolph look credible (Vince commentary: HA HA HA)
> 
> ...



Makes sense. You're spot on with the need for a transitional champion. 

Reigns and Ambrose have appropriate beef with the Wyatts but isn't it a little overdone by now?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So fucking excited!!! My favorite night of the week is here again!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

How do none of you have liver failure yet?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

There should be moment of silence before Raw starts as a mark of respect to the people who were killed in Paris Friday evening.


Will the quarter finals be tonight and then the semifinals and Final on Sunday at Survivor Series?

:reigns2 vs. :cesaro. Should be an awesome match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> How do none of you have liver failure yet?


My liver has been going through rigorous training for many years, it is probably the most efficient organ in my body at this point :draper2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> My liver has been going through rigorous training for many years, it is probably the most efficient organ in my body at this point :draper2


Good for you


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Extreamest said:


> So whos gonna be @ raw tomorrow night? <<<<<<< This guy will.


I was going to go but I'm waiting until Dec. 7th when they come to North Charleston


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It's funny how everyone's whining about the predictability of Reigns going over Cesaro, yet not a peep about how obvious it is that Ambrose is beating Ziggler & Owens is beating Neville.

WWE needs to make some Roman Reigns saltshakers to sell to his haters.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> It's funny how everyone's whining about the predictability of Reigns going over Cesaro, yet not a peep about how obvious it is that Ambrose is beating Ziggler & Owens is beating Neville.
> 
> WWE needs to make some Roman Reigns saltshakers to sell to his haters.


Probably has something to do with the belief many have that Reigns is going to win this entire thing regardless. 

Honestly, I would be fine with him winning the title now, he's in a better position than he ever has been, and the fans are even behind him now. 

Reigns/Cesaro should be fantastic, can't wait for it.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Looking at the Ladder I could see something like this at SS:

Kevin Owens beats Ambrose in the semis by cheating- they feud for a month over the IC title. 

Reigns beats Owens in the final Sheamus cashes in instantly, there's your filler feud until RR.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Del Rio* vs Kalisto
*Ambrose* vs Ziggler
*Owens* vs Neville
Cesaro vs *Reigns*

I'm really looking forward to Cesaro vs Reigns, it has the potential to be a really good match.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dr. Middy said:


> Probably has something to do with the belief many have that Reigns is going to win this entire thing regardless.
> 
> Honestly, I would be fine with him winning the title now, he's in a better position than he ever has been, and the fans are even behind him now.
> 
> Reigns/Cesaro should be fantastic, can't wait for it.


I don't see how that's a bad thing either because like you said, he's in a better position than he's ever been in.

I also don't see why people seemingly want to drag his title chase out forever. If it's so "predictable", then let's get on with it, right? Everyone's been saying "it's so predictable" since November of last year, but it has not happened & despite there having been several occasions where it did not happen, people are STILL saying "it's so predictable". So obviously no amount of time can pass when it won't be "predictable", so let's just do it.

Agreed, Reigns vs Cesaro should be a helluva match. I'm glad it's the main event because that means that they get a good amount of time.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

There isnt anything to look forward to now Seth is out injured. It is so predictable that Roman is winning the title and we are in for the Roman era. Business will only pick up when Seth returns


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



deanambroselover said:


> There isnt anything to look forward to now Seth is out injured. It is so predictable that Roman is winning the title and we are in for the Roman era. Business will only pick up when Seth returns


And you said all of that with an Ambrose avi and sig.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

WWE is saying Cesaro is the fan favorite? Why aren't they pushing him then? :deandre


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Everyone saying this tournament is so predictable blah blah blah. If it's so predictable, then put your skills to the test. JOIN PWA TODAY! PWA is a prediction fed or p-fed. We pick 8 wrestlers every week and score based on their performance. Who will do good tonight on Raw? How about Smackdown? Don't forget Survivor Series! JOIN PWA TODAY! Click on my sig jabroni.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

On vacation from work this week. So I get to torture myself with this show with all of you like old times!


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

On paper with the tournament matches this could be quite a good RAW.

May have given it the kiss of death saying that :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



RyanPelley said:


> On vacation from work this week. So I get to torture myself with this show with all of you like old times!


The discussion thread is here for you man...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cesaro to earn his new nickname the Excellence of Enhancement" tonight. :banderas I'll watch tonight until Gotham comes on at 8:00pm PST. I have to figure this will do better than last week in the ratings, especially hour #3 .


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



SHIV said:


> Cesaro to earn his new nickname the Excellence of Enhancement" tonight. :banderas I'll watch tonight until Gotham comes on at 8:00pm PST. I have to figure this will do better than last week in the ratings, especially hour #3 .


Nygma and Penguin gonna become friends? :drose


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I know a lot of people on here are going to drink their lives away tonight not give raw chance but I really think we're gonna have a good night of solid wrestling those quarterfinal matches tonight look like pretty good matches


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Shenroe said:


> And you said all of that with an Ambrose avi and sig.


I like both Dean and Seth. I just was saying Seth was a big part of Raw and now hes longer there its gonna be a lack luster Raw. Dean isnt being pushed for the title its all about Roman which fucking pisses me off


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wonder if Steph is gonna try to take a jab of Ronda tonight?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hoping for some sort of hint that one of Ambrose or Reigns is turning.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Erik. said:


> Hoping for some sort of hint that one of Ambrose or Reigns is turning.


I think last week's promo between HHH and Reigns hints that if either of them turn, it will almost certainly be Ambrose. 

That being said I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns just ends up going over KO in the tournament final (Ambrose defeated due to this shoulder injury they are playing up) 

Ambrose may then turn the following night on Raw and job to Reigns at TLC and the Rumble. 

This would piss me off because it deserves a lot more than to be a filler feud, but if Ambrose turns now, then that is exactly what will happen.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Max Capacity said:


> Makes sense. You're spot on with the need for a transitional champion.
> 
> Reigns and Ambrose have appropriate beef with the Wyatts but isn't it a little overdone by now?


The beef is overdone but I was trying to come up with a way to add some star power to that match while also making the field wide open for the WWE tournament and also staying realistic.

Roman Reigns will be having a Wrestlemania moment this year whether we like it or not.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Marrakesh said:


> I think last week's promo between HHH and Reigns hints that if either of them turn, it will almost certainly be Ambrose.
> 
> That being said I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns just ends up going over KO in the tournament final (Ambrose defeated due to this shoulder injury they are playing up)
> 
> ...


Could I see this happening? Yes.

Do I want them to waste an Ambrose turn on putting over Roman Reigns in the pre-Wrestlemania season? No.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Could I see this happening? Yes.
> 
> Do I want them to waste an Ambrose turn on putting over Roman Reigns in the pre-Wrestlemania season? No.


What has Ambrose one better or more meaningful than that this year anyway? He was used to put Bray over last year too and people were cool with it. Why would he be worse today?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Shenroe said:


> What has Ambrose one better or more meaningful than that this year anyway? He was used to put Bray over last year too and people were cool with it. Why would he be worse today?


Because if you're going to turn Dean Ambrose against his close bud Roman Reigns, it should be meaningful and lead to a huge blowoff match. WWE has not put Reigns vs. Ambrose in a singles match yet and I think that's done purposefully. That match should be saved for Wrestlemania or Summerslam. It should be heavily built.

If nothing else, it could be an unbelievable hype video with all their history.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Because if you're going to turn Dean Ambrose against his close bud Roman Reigns, it should be meaningful and lead to a huge blowoff match. WWE has not put Reigns vs. Ambrose in a singles match yet and I think that's done purposefully. That match should be saved for Wrestlemania or Summerslam. It should be heavily built.
> 
> If nothing else, it could be an unbelievable hype video with all their history.


:justsayin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ready for another awful Raw. Looking more forward to the new BREAKING GROUND right after Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

too pumped for Reigns vs Cesaro :mark: match of the night


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> Ready for another awful Raw. Looking more forward to the new BREAKING GROUND right after Raw.


I think tonight we will have some solid matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> I think tonight we will have some solid matches.


It takes more than a decent match (by todays standards, especially) or two to make a quality 3 hour show.

Besides, I thought match quality didn't matter. Now all of a sudden it does to certain fans?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> It takes more than a decent match (by todays standards, especially) or two to make a quality 3 hour show.
> 
> Besides, I thought match quality didn't matter. Now all of a sudden it does to certain fans?


Nothing will ever make a good quality 3 hour show in todays product. 

But still solid matches are solid matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Tonight, in the shock of the year, The Wyatts are in the ring. The Black Sheep looks shorter for some reason. The lights go out and it turns out to be Bryan in disguise who impersonated Strowman. :bryanlol Having the Wyatts not notice that Braun had shrunk a foot and lost almost 200 pounds is as believable as anything else we've seen recently on RAW. *BOOK IT!*:vince5


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Could be a decent raw like last weeks raw.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Putting my money where my mouth is and not skipping this one.(Course I ain't watching _all_ 3 hours lol)


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:ti Nonody gives a shit about Wyatts-Taker/Kane. How's that possible lol?


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing some good wrestling because there's nothing going on storyline wise that's interesting right now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Havn't tried to watch Raw in several weeks. going to try tonight, albeit only while Bengals are in commercial.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ready for fuckery.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*They're putting over Kalisto big time on the preshow.*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What I'm going to expect... Roman Reigns and Cesaro is going to be awesome and I'm rooting for Reigns. As for many here, they are expecting Roman Reigns to win and if he does when, we'll see many bitching about it thinking "they've never seen it coming!" and they'd grab their pitches and forks and chase after the WWE, the creative team, Roman Reigns, and his fans. Are you ready for it? >


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Why can't they just do something fun like have Finn Balor show up and defend his NXT championship against someone, Balor wins and then the announcers say "You can check out more NXT action like this on the WWE network"

I mean how hard is it to be fun and unpredictable? :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wouldn't surprise me to see Sheamus cost Cesaro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Man, I'd love to see Owens/Neville work a NON WWE-style match. Too bad they gotta work the boring style tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*If you need a reason to watch the preshow:









Cesaro is calling in now.* @Cesaro Section



ShowStopper said:


> Man, I'd love to see Owens/Neville work a NON WWE-style match. Too bad they gotta work the boring style tonight.


*
Type it in your Network search bar and watch it on NXT :cudi. They wrestle with very minimal restrictions.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

People complaining before the show even begins. And the merry go round goes around again haha. Some need to lower expectations boy. But yes a non wwe style Owens/Neville match would be good, but doubt it. I also highly doubt Cesaro is going over Roman today, but never know. They should of had Roman and Dean join BOD againgst the Wyatts. And make Cesaro or Owens the WWE WHC champ. Seeing Romans already #1 contender anyway. Then have Roman go up againgst Cesaro or Owens, and win it inevitably. Because it is his destiny. I do have a irking feeling though ADR is going to be their abouts by SS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Legit BOSS said:


> *If you need a reason to watch the preshow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he yodeled it, I would mark out.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cesaro melts my heart and dampens my pants.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I haven't watched Raw live in ages. Seems like a fun thing to do once in a while, even if i'm completely dispassionate about the product.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Cliffnotes for Cesaro call:




I think I can beat Roman
Wrestling brought me here, I still believe in wrestling, I'm here to wrestle
Cesaro Section growing was acknowledged by panelists
WWE.Com Poll was acknowledged by panelists
In response to his ever growing popularity, Cesaro takes a shot at Vince saying some people won't get certain opportunities because they don't like you or where you're from
*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Erik. said:


> Wouldn't surprise me to see Sheamus cost Cesaro.


I think Breeze costing Ziggler or Ambrose is more likely. It adds to his character more than Sheamus', who's got the tag team with barrett and the MITB right now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> I haven't watched Raw live in ages. Seems like a fun thing to do once in a while, even if i'm completely dispassionate about the product.


Ditto. Mainly I just feel like I've had a shortage of things to complain about lately, and occasionally watching Raw (but not too often) gives me just enough to get mad about.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

is Reigns vs Cesaro the main event?


----------



## harrycarr (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Crasp said:


> Cesaro melts my heart and dampens my pants.


While the guy is great in the ring, this post just shows how disgusting you are, what kind of a woman finds a bald ugly man attractive lol ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> is Reigns vs Cesaro the main event?


Wouldn't really have a problem with this. It's probably the biggest part of Raw.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Erik. said:


> Wouldn't really have a problem with this. It's probably the biggest part of Raw.


Cesaro is the whole reason I'm watching.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> is Reigns vs Cesaro the main event?


Probably go on first like Reigns did last week. :frown2:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

wonder how this South Carolina crowd will differ from the South Carolina crowd ill be a part of on December 7th


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Can't they just have Cesaro-Reigns open the show so I can play Fallout 4 the rest of the night?

No? Okay then...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



harrycarr said:


> While the guy is great in the ring, this post just shows how disgusting you are, what kind of a woman finds a bald man attractive lol ?


I guess 1 that isn't 13 and likes boys who use more make-up than they do.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Probably go on first like Reigns did last week. :frown2:


Doesn't matter when its placed, just want to see a great match which we will


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Probably go on first like Reigns did last week. :frown2:


Assuming Cesaro loses, that'll give me a good reason to stop watching early!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Not feeling tonight's go-home show


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Reigns Reigns, and more Reigns.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ok then, here it comes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Barely 100 people in here at the start of Raw.

:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Respect for France.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Let the fuckery begin :rusevyes! @A-C-P*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Moment of Silence for France

Then let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Remememberence for PAris. Dudleys still their? Interesting.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Thank God they're not ringing the bell. Would totally kill the moment.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Cliffnotes for Cesaro call:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Cesaro really think calling WWE out while still employed is going to get him anywhere?
:aj3


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

class act by wwe


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kevin Owens needs to come out with an ISIS flag and attack every face on the stage.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

RAW Time!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It's nice that the crowd was quiet and actually respectful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Surprised they was all silent, that was pretty cool. If only they would get that quiet when Cena would come out, he would have been gone long ago.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well that was a nice simple gesture. 

I swear, I was expecting Stephanie in the ring to talk about it, and I would have turned it off before it even started.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Napoleon Dynamite sitting behind Cole.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Those "Cesaro Section" signs... :mark:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Roman Empire said:


> It's nice that the crowd was quiet and actually respectful.


South Carolina :cudi


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Time for fuckery 101, :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Alright. I'm ready.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens kicking off. :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Let the complaining begin!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

KO/Neville and Kalisto/Del Rio gon be good!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

No starpower in this tournament at all.

:mj2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens vs Neville should be damn good. Not a bad looking show, TBH.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Nice opening match. Expecting a KO win though, but still should be a good match.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Respect for Beirut too anyone? No?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Woah the Raw thread is empty.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

joooooy


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Time for :taker*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:wtf *UNDERTAKER OPENS THE SHOW?!!?!*


----------



## harrycarr (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I really hope Cesaro wins tonight even if he is a rancid ugly bastard, he really is spot on work wise, let the man shine.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well at least they're getting the Taker/Bray fuckery out of the way first.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> No starpower in this tournament at all.
> 
> :mj2


Feels like a tournament for the US title :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh shit :mark: the droids


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

God not the annoying druids again, lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Please, not another fake druids sighting like Fastlane.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> South Carolina :cudi


Is that where they are? Good guys then. Well done.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Starting off with the Wyatt Family I assume.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Obviously not Taker.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Gotta be Wyatt trolling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Woah the Raw thread is empty.


everyone is playing fallout LOL

I had to pry myself away to watch raw. ill see how long I last. May just last the Owens match ha ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

A requiem for the dead, Taker opening the show


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Taker :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

30 minutes later.....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Woah the Raw thread is empty.


 "I can do whatever I want they will all watch anyways" :vince5

"Right?" :vince7


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Taker opening the show? :what


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Man, I hope these are stripper druids.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Monks or druids (whatever they are) wearing boots. Legit


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Enough!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Looking forward to some Owens, The Boss, Cesaro and New Day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Putting Taker in Hour 1 this week because his Hour 3 last week dipped below 3 million. Wanna make someone look like a decent draw? Put them at the start of the show before football starts. :kobe3


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I got strep so this codeine may come in handy really soon


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It's got Owens, Reigns, & Ambrose.:rudy

Who were they supposed to get, Austin?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The Druids of SvR 2011 (I think) make their triumphant return


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> No starpower in this tournament at all.
> 
> :mj2


Raw to go under 3 million again :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Deadman walking.... and walking.... and walking......

*COMMERCIAL BREAK*

Still walking..*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Enjoy Undertaker cause there wont be many times where you see this entrance again


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wow it is Taker. And Kane!!!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lol okay, Taker is actually there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kane should change his spelling to Cane because he needs a cane to walk to the ring, as does taker.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kane looks pregnant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It's Taker's hairline and DEATH opening the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Corey Graves' bold prediction was that Undertaker strikes someone with a lightning bolt. Lets see how that plays out.*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Taker continues to leave his hat and coat at home.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

truelove said:


> I got strep so this codeine may come in handy really soon


You best be sharing









The codeine not the strep


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

LOL wow, these two are looking rough


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

You meant "Burial of Destruction" Cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kane and Taker look bloated af.

:drake1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:cole I talk during cool entrances cuz I'm a fucktard.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

PLZ RETIRE


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I can't wait I until reigns 25th anniversary week :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*The Wyatts better win at SS, otherwise this will be the biggest LOLWWE storyline of 2015.*


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Time for fuckery 101, :mark:


what do you mean :hunter


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wish Taker had returned back at WM as the ABA, that was my favorite gimmick and character of his cause he was more ruthless, badass and realistic. Its 2015 not 1990 these supernatural characters and gimmicks I do not think should exit anymore in the WWE.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Whenever I hear Undertaker's gong, I always wonder if I have have enough time to go out for a smoke before he gets to the ring


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> No starpower in this tournament at all.
> 
> :mj2


Thats because they have no stars, they put all their eggs into 1 guy at a time thus resulting in situations like this when they get injured, they have to scramble and pull out all the mid carders to try and fill the void.

Back in the attitude era in a title tournament we'd have Jericho, Undertaker, Angle, Austin, Rock, Triple H. See back then they actually had multiple top guys, not just 1. Nowadays wwe only believes in 1 top face and 1 top heel, everyone else is midcarders.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Taker should wear his coat and hat during the entrance.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This replay reminding us why we shouldn't care about a 2 v2 match at Survivor Series


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> Kane should change his spelling to Cane because he needs a cane to walk to the ring, as does taker.


Cane & The Oldertaker, the Brothers of Destruction (of Aging)


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So, they basically buried the entire family last week? Why should I care about this feud/match?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I just wish Kane dressed in his classic attire and mask. The new outfit and mask have always been goofy.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

They just squashed all 4 wyatts. like 2 of them have a chance against the BOD lmao


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Great... Wyatts getting completely burried... What a boring start to RAW.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *The Wyatts better win at SS, otherwise this will be the biggest LOLWWE storyline of 2015.*


They're not. Seems like Bray is gonna be protected and Harper or Rowan will take the fall.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Dat graphic. Still showing undertaker when he had long hair.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*That picture of Taker from 2007. :lmao*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Calling it now, Wyatts dressed as the druids


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lol no care for Kane


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> You best be sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you :swanson


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kane looks fat again.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hope they change this to a traditional Survivor Series match! Undertaker fighting two random Wyatts when he and Kane took them all on and won last week makes no sense lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

yes yes yes Undertaker getting chants. Like it should be.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Everyone chants Undertaker, Kane's in the ring like "Hey, I'm here too guys."


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Druids don't even look tall or fat enough to be Wyatts incognito.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO. AND KANE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

1 guy : "And Kane!" :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

so the match at SS is just a tag team match LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd say it's another 20 minute promo to start the show, but the entrances took 10 minutes and nothing has been said yet


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Gonna be sad when Takers gone he's the only WWE Legend from the 90's still Wrestling.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I just wish Kane dressed in his classic attire and mask. The new outfit and mask have always been goofy.


And cartoonish right? Well this is Steph's Disney-fied WWE. :HHH2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I just wish Kane dressed in his classic attire and mask. The new outfit and mask have always been goofy.


His character and gimmick itself is goofy.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kane is so out of place here


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Poor Kane is just "there"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So it's just 2 on 2 come Sunday. Disappointing


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Undertaker looks like he's gonna tell Bray to get out of his yard.

Get it?

Because he's old, and that's what old people say?

And because the ring is his yard?

Get it?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I just wish Kane dressed in his classic attire and mask. The new outfit and mask have always been goofy.


I like the idea. However, I don't think it'll happen since the old mask apparently made him have breathing problems.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Their bodies weren't ready for The Wyatts.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

These are Taker's first words on anything Wyatt related since Wyatt called him out 9 months ago. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Just a few weeks ago, Kane was fucking around with :rollins backstage, now he's one of two members in the "Army of Darkness."

:drake1


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

lol 'Taker said arseholes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Undertaker, show us on the doll where they touched you on your body


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The power of the Darkside?

Really :ha


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

kane isnt too bad in this situation.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I love me some Taker, but don't give the man a mic anymore fpalm


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So, no traditional Survivor Series match at, well, you know, Survivor Series huh :mj


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This is so incredibly corny.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh look, it's The Undertaker and Ka... Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Darkside? Taker's a Sith Lord? That actually kinda makes sense.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

geriatics of mass constipation huh?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Who is the muppet on the crowd boooing non-stop? Go home you are drunk!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This brothers of destruction reunion would have been so fucking cool if they didn't shove Kane down our throats the last few years.

Now Kane is Robin to Taker's Batman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Nostalgia has wore thin with both of these. Snore on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lmao It's like Taker has to pause every couple of seconds to remember the garbage he has to use in this promo.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lmao Kane trying to copy Taker's talking mannerism


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Taker & Kane should have their old outfits from the 90's on for nostalgia though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*That one guy booing Taker in the crowd :lel. *


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This script is far too corny..


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Am I the only one who is, like, not into this feud at all? Despite the fact that I like both Bray & 'Taker... Don't know if it's due to the poor built up or because it's sorta been done before.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This would work if Kane hadn't just gone full derp against Rollins.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



The Tempest said:


> Taker opening the show? :what


lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What a man The Undertaker is, his brother has buried him numerous times and betrayed him yet Undertaker doesn't give a damn. That's how it should be when it comes to your Kid Brother betraying you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Lol whats evil about Undertaker? He's been a face for over 10 years, what evil thing has a he done in the last decade?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ok, we know how Kane looks like, so there's no need for the wig on the mask.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

You'd think that SvS had a reputation for multi man elimination matches. It's not like the first one was all about it.
At least that's what the latest version of my "WWE Fuck You Historical Facts" says.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I really hope taker wins on Sunday just so I can :ha at the reactions


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

At Survivor Series we will see Kane turn on his Brother for the 100th fucking time folks :ann1


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The fact that Kane is a silly bald old guy wearing a mask and we all know it is hilarious considering the nature of the promo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I bet most wrestlers must think to themselves "holy fuck what a corny ass profession I'm in" at least once a month.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

"Oh my Goodness, The Wyatt Family" shut the fuck up Cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Undertaker's become Family Guy Palpatine, something something darkside


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



witchblade000 said:


> Ok, we know how Kane looks like, so there's no need for the wig on the mask.


lmao


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wyatt with the heat lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Supernatural wrestlers still don't do nothing for me.

Poor Wyatt. He should have been a Jim Jones cult leader, not mixed with people who can shoot lightning out of their ass.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



dashing_man said:


> At Survivor Series we will see Kane turn on his Brother for the 100th fucking time folks :ann1


Kane joining the Wyatts? Haha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Is it me, or are they pushing this as being the main event of Survivor Series? Because if that's the case, I don't see Roman Reigns winning the title in a secondary main event.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Undertaker isn't cool anymore, just retire bro. This era is NOT made for his type of characters.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Amber B said:


> I bet most wrestlers must think to themselves "holy fuck what a corny ass profession I'm in" at least once a month.


Especially when you're a "dark/mysterious" character in WWE.

:mj4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Yes yes yes there booing the Wytts like they should


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Goosebumps :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Am I the only one who is, like, not into this feud at all? Despite the fact that I like both Bray & 'Taker... Don't know if it's due to the poor built up or because it's sorta been done before.


Yeah, that Wrestlemania 31 match leaves a black eye on all of this. Plus, does anyone have a clue what the endgame is in all of this? Outside of Bray potentially retiring Kane, I don't see one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Ok, we know how Kane looks like, so there's no need for the wig on the mask.


I believe you are thinking of Corporate Kane, sir

This is Demon Kane :jericho2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Jolly Jim Ross said:


> What a man The Undertaker is, his brother has buried him numerous times and betrayed him yet Undertaker doesn't give a damn. That's how it should be when it comes to your Kid Brother betraying you.


oh you know, typical sibling rivalry, tell me didnt try and bury your brother multiple times... we all done it... >


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Supernatural wrestlers still don't do nothing for me.
> 
> Poor Wyatt. He should have been a Jim Jones cult leader, not mixed with people who can shoot lightning out of their ass.


Agreed. His original gimmick was the greatest.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Those fucking idiots "what" ing, die in a fire.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What chants... and people say Wyatt is over.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The "What" chants for Bray aren't even due to Austin....people just genuinely don't understand the points he tries to make lol.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Is it me or have the "WHAT?" chants become more frequent since Stone Cold returned and the show got so shitty? :heyman6


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Those fucking idiots "what" ing, die in a fire.


They all sleep with their sisters.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> This would work if Kane hadn't just gone full derp against Rollins.


That happened like 3 weeks ago. Considering WWE's short-term memory, they probably don't even remember the match ever happened by now.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Always these stupid "What" chants.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

FUCK I HATE BRAY WYATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

More thunder and lightning.

:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

And i thought Takers promo was boring.. Out comes Bray and destroys that theory


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Xobeh said:


> You'd think that SvS had a reputation for multi man elimination matches. It's not like the first one was all about it.
> At least that's what the latest version of my "WWE Fuck You Historical Facts" says.


 this point they should just rebrand the ppv as something else. I read Vince a few years ago wanted to end SVS. I would replace it with Starrcade, have a few wargames matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> Man, I'd love to see Owens/Neville work a NON WWE-style match. Too bad they gotta work the boring style tonight.


id settle for an NXT style match ha


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*2spooky4me*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This is awful. I'm fucking ashamed.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Undertaker isn't cool anymore, just retire bro. This era is NOT made for his type of characters.


:tripsscust


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

yawn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That's pretty badass with the Druids


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So, so awful.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was kinda cool with the Druids


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

More corny ass lightning sounds.

:lmao This is so bad.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

LOL.

This was sooo bad.

Embarrasing, not even a 10 year old would get excited with this shit.

Face it folks the industry is coming to an end.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Truthbetold said:


> Taker & Kane should have their old outfits from the 90's on for nostalgia though.


I kind of agree like if it really is Kane and Takers last run maybe Kane could handle wearing the old full mask just a few more matches and taker with some purple accents or something on the boots and gloves ya know. simple things would help this out.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Great, now BOD are attacking children.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Fuck off Bray, we know you're getting buried come Sunday. :cena

Lol, shout out to the 'Creatures of the Night" haven't heard that one in years.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Austin's dumb ass WHAT chant is the All time worst.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Welcome to 1996!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ewe-ids?

Eh? Eh?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh the druids have on the Wyatt masks, that's interesting.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The what chants, because as WWE booking as shown, the man can talk the talk but he cannot win a feud to save his life!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ok that was kinda cool by Bray.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Those two druids are like 4'5.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I don't like to say this kind of things, but man that crowd sucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Are these druids or Power Ranger Putties :ha*


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

And there it is! WE HAVE OUR SVS MATCH
BoD vs a bunch of masked fucking idiots.
That was one Hell of a great SVS match.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Am I the only one who is, like, not into this feud at all? Despite the fact that I like both Bray & 'Taker... Don't know if it's due to the poor built up or because it's sorta been done before.


I'm with you. I think for me it's because Undertaker already beat Wyatt at Wrestlemania.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Can't say for certain, but one of those little shits could be Daniel Bryan :draper2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I can't. I fucking can't.
It's only 8:16 and I'm dead. 


I just. :lmao

Jesus.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lmao Taker and Kane burying the Sheep. People gonna complain?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Children abuse :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

mightymike1986 said:


> The "What" chants for Bray aren't even due to Austin....people just genuinely don't understand the points he tries to make lol.


Of course, they're used to dick and fart jokes, and simple "me want title" feuds. You can't expect intelligence in the WWE, let alone in a place like South Carolina.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Takers last match should be against Balor where he passes the torch so to speak.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*I have no idea who would want to see The Wyatts job to the Grandfathers of Destruction.*


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That may be the worst line I've ever heard in commentary.

"Those druids have been so loyal to Undertaker for so many years, now somehow they've been manipulated by The WYatts" Oh JBL


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> id settle for an NXT style match ha


So, you'd like a wrestling match?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hopefully that's all the fuckery tonight crammed into one segment.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

are those J&J Security :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Lol so Wyatt just sent in a bunch of 90 pound jobbers in sheep masks to attack them, wow so scary and so threatening.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This would be so much cooler if it wasn't so bright in the arena. The bright crisp clean HD arena full of LEDs and such really takes away from what honestly wasn't that bad a segment other than corny as hell dialogue.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That segment went over like a fart in church.

:ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Those druids looked like kids! Cenation vs Taker and Kane*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well that's one way to waste 20 minutes. Ratings are going to be so much better! :vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The only buzzards you can follow are over this corpse of a feud. Just have Taker win on Sunday and be done with it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I prefer WWE to be more realistic and not have these cartoon stuff on television, looks really lame in 2015.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:vince5 "we have a stable of 4 guys. Select 2 of them for a basic tag match at SURVIVOR SERIES" :vince$


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dr. Middy said:


> Hopefully that's all the fuckery tonight crammed into one segment.



:aj3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Rocketmansid said:


> this point they should just rebrand the ppv as something else. I read Vince a few years ago wanted to end SVS. I would replace it with Starrcade, have a few wargames matches.


I've heard they're running the same issue with wargames that they are having with elimination chamber in that a lot of the new arenas can't fit it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Neville-Owens is coming!

For a moment there, I didn't think i'd make it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Reptilian said:


> Children abuse :lol


"Hey kids, if you put on some shitty Halloween costumes, you'll get to meet The Undertaker! Oh, and Kane will be there too."


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Fuck I delayed going for a shit for that??? seriously fire whoever is writing this shit


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hate the "what" bullshit damn think of something new or just stfu and wait for reigns idiots.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KITD said:


> That may be the worst line I've ever heard in commentary.
> 
> "Those druids have been so loyal to Undertaker for so many years, now somehow they've been manipulated by The WYatts" Oh JBL


This company. :mj4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

As a wyatt fan, can't say that was their strongest promo. From either side. They just didn't seem to mesh. Lack of chemistry. Seemed a bit forced to me. Wyatt is better when he is in the boiler room haha. They could of orchestrated it a bit better. But they got time till SS to salvage that.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I'm ready for the reality era.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Damn good way to kick off Raw. Thought we were just gonna get, "Imma win this tournament, BEELLEEE DAT" promo for twenty minutes.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Why is Bray trying to sound like Christopher Walken

It's an embarrassing accent...my god


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Five feet tall, doesn't talk and took a huge bump

I expect to see a "push droids" thread by the end of the day


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that was "something" :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Overproduced.. Overhyped


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Are these druids or Power Ranger Putties :ha*


Not even Lord Zedd's putties but Rita's basic bitch ass putties :lmao


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Bray Wyatt........


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wyatts going over Undertaker and Kane does NOTHING for him or his family.

Why can't they just book him competently. All they had to do was have him go over Cena two years ago and he'd have been fine.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KITD said:


> That may be the worst line I've ever heard in commentary.
> 
> "Those druids have been so loyal to Undertaker for so many years, now somehow they've been manipulated by The WYatts" Oh JBL


They're Ewe-ids now!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That sucked.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kane looks horribly out of shape and the Undertaker looks old.

Seriously, for the sake of the memories, can these two just retire.

It is no fun, seeing them make fools out of themselves after what they have achieved in the past.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*What a shit opening to RAW. :lmao*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Im glad Wyatt gets "what" chants. Thats what you get for doing it to Reigns


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Way to draw me in WWE bad start already!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

"Keep on sucking", that's directed towards you Charlotte.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hey Bray New Face of Fear you say I nearly passed out and shit myself what fucking joke


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



TheAbsentOne said:


> This would be so much cooler if it wasn't so bright in the arena. The bright crisp clean HD arena full of LEDs and such really takes away from what honestly wasn't that bad a segment other than corny as hell dialogue.


They should have hit Sin Cara mode on the lighting panel


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Those midgets got attitude era height on those chokeslams well done buzzards/creatures of the night 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I love when a cult of hillbillies become magicians.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh God please change that song, please change that song, please change that song.. Please I beg of you WWE please get rid of that song, please get a song that doesn't suck, I promise I won't post anything bad for a full month if you make the song for Raw not suck.. God please get rid of it!
:jose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Here comes Pac Lesnar.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Neville/Owens should be fun.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well, that was entertaining, if you'd ask me. I'm ready to see Undertaker kick the Wyatts' ass again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Miz and Paige in a movie together? :ugh2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This has to be the boringest wrestler ever


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Crasp said:


> They're Ewe-ids now!


Had he said that I would have enjoyed it


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

You guys watch a fake sport where guys in underwear hold each other and you are shamed of some supernatural characters...lol


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh, finally some wrestlng. And I guess it'll be a nice one


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

"The man that gravity forgot"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Xiao said:


> Kane looks horribly out of shape and the Undertaker looks old.
> 
> Seriously, for the sake of the memories, can these two just retire.
> 
> It is no fun, seeing them make fools out of themselves after what they have achieved in the past.


Exactly. Just give the spotlight to the new wrestlers, the ratings are already fucking down and the legends aren't increasing it anyway.

Common Sense would tell you to push the current stars but y'know, stupidity runs wild in this company. :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Can't they just have Cesaro-Reigns open the show so I can play Fallout 4 the rest of the night?
> 
> No? Okay then...


The match I want to see is up first, ill see how long I last ha.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Rise said:


> I hate the "what" bullshit damn think of something new or just stfu and wait for reigns idiots.


Stone Cold is the worst for starting that lil jon bullshit.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The man that creative forgot.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Semi Finals confirmed to be at Survivor Series, which is a positive.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Prompto Argentum said:


> *Those druids looked like kids! Cenation vs Taker and Kane*


I'd pay 49.99 to see that. 59.99 if its in the elimination chamber.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Holy shit, Owens has smoke for his entrance now :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Owens to provide for his family wens2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hang on, so far it's just Tag Team match, Divas match and one match for the title?

And SvS is on Sunday


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The man relevance forgot vs Owens. At least it won't be ugly in the ring.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Fans we understand on the USA channel Neville is gonna be wresting Kevin Owens on segment two, ohh that's gonna put some butts in the seats!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Bubba Chuck said:


> Miz and Paige in a movie together? :ugh2


I'd like to see paige in a movie. Though, it is not a movie wwe would endorse, and she wouldn't be wearing elf hats...

Actually, she can wear the elf hat. I like that.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



wkc_23 said:


>


Some of them look as "huge" as JoJo. Hope she's fine.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Neville paying tribute to the GOAT :yes


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

There's something off about the pacing of the show. It feels weird, I remember watching Nitro or Raw and it felt big. Even the Hogan era felt electric. It feels like there's no direction and nothing flows anymore.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Holy shit, Owens has smoke for his entrance now :lol


Leftover Taker smoke.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> Hang on, so far it's just Tag Team match, Divas match and one match for the title?
> 
> And SvS is on Sunday


Semi-Finals and finals of the tourney


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hope many of you check out like you say you are, so people who want to watch the show can enjoy it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I want that shirt


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Xobeh said:


> Hang on, so far it's just Tag Team match, Divas match and one match for the title?
> 
> And SvS is on Sunday


The Semis & Finals are both on Sunday, so that's three matches right there.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh look, "da workrate" guys, so entertaining.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

"The man that nature forgot to make good looking."
-Tyler Breeze


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That opening promo was one of the lowest points on Raw ever. Just embarrassing. 

Crowd killed.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Truthbetold said:


> Stone Cold is the worst for starting that lil jon bullshit.


He says he regrets it to this day.. Yes Steve, so do we all, so do we all.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I think Owens has had the best booking in the company (with the exception of that tap-out loss to Cena) since he came up.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone see at the Ohio St game on Daturday they were playing Kevin Owens music. Thought it was odd. And awesome.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So The BoD have destroyed the Wyatt Family 2 on 4 with ease. They wrecked them and left them lying in the dust, destroying any momentum they might have had.

Now Bray Wyatt reveals that he has raised an army of sorts, and sends it to attack BoD, who say fuck you and destroy the army as well with ease.

So why should I care about Wyatt now? Even if he wins, he won't get over as the face of fear. It's like they aren't even trying.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The mute button is becoming a very attractive option right now


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Good match that gets the crowd going again.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That opening segment was pretty good then collapsed in the last few minutes.

At least the match quality should be really good tonight. Owens/Neville could be an awesome match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*




























_Ah, memories...................._


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> I hope many of you check out like you say you are, so people who want to watch the show can enjoy it


You'd enjoy literal horseshit if it had a big fat "WWE" stamped somehow on it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



witchblade000 said:


> Leftover Taker smoke.


So much like Taker, it's lingered on for too long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Commercial already

:done


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I remember on this past Smackdown, Neville got thrown out the ring and hit the ground hard, and King said "Looked like gravity remembered Neville for a moment there". Best thing King's said in over a decade.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I'd like to see paige in a movie. Though, it is not a movie wwe would endorse, and she wouldn't be wearing elf hats...
> 
> Actually, she can wear the elf hat. I like that.


If I had to endure seeing The Miz in order to see Maryse and Paige in that kind of the movie it be well worth it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> I hope many of you check out like you say you are, so people who want to watch the show can enjoy it


90% of the time, reading the raw thread comments is more enjoyable / entertaining than Raw.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

There's entirely too many commercials during matches.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Monday Night ADS


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What was wrong with the KO shirt? Was it selling to good?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KuritaDavion said:


> The Semis & Finals are both on Sunday, so that's three matches right there.


Wikipedia just updated it. It was saying it was just the final itself. Thanks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cue Commercial


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cut to commercial damnit!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



witchblade000 said:


> Leftover Taker smoke.


Nah, he was making a ham in gorilla.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dr. Middy said:


> I think Owens has had the best booking in the company (with the exception of that tap-out loss to Cena) since he came up.


Don't worry, he's working his way up to a Big Show or Kane feud after SS. Haha.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Sigh...off commercials so soon?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I wish to god WWE would get more creative with KO's shirts, everyone of them is just "Fight Owens Fight" in different fonts with a KO on there somewhere.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Shiit, all these quarter finals matches actually look pretty good. I might actually watch a full Raw for the first time in a couple years.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ryback already killed his momentum plenty. No one cared about this feud, and no one had any reason to anyway.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KuritaDavion said:


> So much like Taker, it's lingered on for too long.


:lol Gold.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



finalnight said:


> I'd pay 49.99 to see that. 59.99 if its in the elimination chamber.



lol hilarious, but a lot of people would


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Everybody complaining about the ads, well there's a reason Raw remains at 3 hours.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> _Ah, memories...................._


Is this in Kevin Owens living room?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Solf said:


> You'd enjoy literal horseshit if it had a big fat "WWE" stamped somehow on it.


Im actually looking forward to the matches that are on the card tonight so :draper2


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I know it's been going on years, but my God going to commercial during a match..


Are you kidding me?? How can you expect people to engage in a wrestling show when you're running commercials during the actual wrestling???


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Neville almost beefed it on that flippy shit.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

WWE would be a blessing if I had a weak bladder, these commercials are perfectly timed for it


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Damn them for interrupting this 5 stars match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CommercialMania Runnin Wild Brothers :hogan


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I wonder who will Vince have to imitate that Rousey fight tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Rise said:


> What was wrong with the KO shirt? Was it selling to good?


The more new shirts he gets the better it is for him. It means his stuff is selling well so they want to get more on the store so people buy more. CENA by far has the most items in the store. The more items you have the more important the WWE thinks you are.

Its a good thing not a bad thing. And I love the new T shirt.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dr. Middy said:


> I think Owens has had the best booking in the company (with the exception of that tap-out loss to Cena) since he came up.


He should go over Ambrose on Sunday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> I hope many of you check out like you say you are, *so people who want to watch the show can enjoy it*


If one is watching and enjoying show, why on message board typing?:aries2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Is this in Kevin Owens living room?


Only if KO's living room is the greatest wrestling-related place on planet Earth


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Neville almost beefed it on that flippy shit.


So it wasn't just my imagination that he nearly blew out his knee....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ellthom said:


> WWE would be a blessing if I had a weak bladder, these commercials are perfectly timed for it


Well the show is being run by a 70 year old man, so the weak bladder thing may have some merit


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I'd take a 5 min match without interruption than a 10 min match with a 3 min break. Everyday of the week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This is the kind of match Neville will shine in, where he can work the match, and not have to rush to get his top moves in and get just 3 minutes to do so.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I liked that sell by Neville


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Truthbetold said:


> He should go over Ambrose on Sunday.


I wouldn't have Owens just win clean though. Would really hurt Ambrose if he had another clean PPV loss.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens has quite the gut but quite the endurance its fascinating


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Only if KO's living room is the greatest wrestling-related place on planet Earth


There was like thirty people there :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Yea I know what happend 5 seconds ago stop it with these replays!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That ref should've counted to 10 faster wens2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*I like how Owens is targeting that mid section. :wow That was the fastest German Suplex I've ever seen.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The only time I legit thought competitor won't get in the ring before the 10 count was at 'Mania 25 HBK Vs Taker.

Taker climbed into the ring out of nowhere at 9 and a half.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Sheesh lose some weight fatty


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Phoenix splash.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> There was like thirty people there :lol


Well, then I guess it is Owens' living room. Must've been watching a Super Bowl party or something. Wait, do Canadians watch football?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



truelove said:


> Owens has quite the gut but quite the endurance its fascinating


It looks like he should have the endurance of Ryback yet he can go long in matches.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> I hope many of you check out like you say you are, so people who want to watch the show can enjoy it


*It's not our fault RAW sucks.*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Not watching RAW, and haven't heard anywhere else. 

Is there a new episode of breaking ground this week?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Gosh Neville can't do another move?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I like how Owens is targeting that mid section. :wow That was the fastest German Suplex I've ever seen.*


Agreed, finally some ring psychology.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Holy Shit!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Damn, Crowd's REALLY into this now!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was a sick move by Neville


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *It's not our fault RAW sucks.*


Shows not over yet so :draper2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I was about to cry with joy if Neville won.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Awesome fucking match!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That poisoned frankensteiner.

God damn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Neville :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:wee-bey damn Neville


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Damn! What a move!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Goddamn what a counter


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This match. :mark:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

cool match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

FUCK that was beautiful.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Waiting for the this is wrestling chant to break out


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well at least an ok match after that boring start.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh fuck


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Holy shit!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This is basically a PWG match. No complaints.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Damn Neville's falling off the top rope was nasty stuff


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Is this what a real wrestling match is again? I just can't remember anymore.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

what the fuck was that!?!?! 0_0


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Superkick #1 of tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Nice match there!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was fucking crazy. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was fly.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What a match!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Good match.

At least we got something good after that shit opening segment.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This is the kind of match the WWE needs more of.

Awesome back and forth match between two great workers.

Guess you got your wish Showstopper.

Give these guys 20 minutes for an IC title match they would steal the show.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was a good match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

God damn what a great fucking match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The power bomb. Holy shit he got so much air


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*HOLY MOTHER OF GOD THAT REVERSE HURRICANRANA :dead2 :dead2 

WHAT A MATCH





















*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Real fun Raw match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Good match!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well we're one for one in good matches.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Excellent TV match.

And what a powerbomb, that looked brutal.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Very good match


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I was entertained


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was literally a piledriver bump for Owens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That might of been the best pop up powerbom on the main roster so far.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I am impressed, these guys are killing it, and the crowd is loud ffs roud


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Good match!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was good! 

Probably should have started with that WWE.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

GET REKT BOI

Nice little match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Fun match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



truelove said:


> Owens has quite the gut but quite the endurance its fascinating


*"Yes."* (To both)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Thats what we do to little men Neville ya goblin fuck!*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens and Neville NEVER dissapoint. GREAT fucking match.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owen Ambrose will be a good match, only match I can't predict.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> The power bomb. Holy shit he got so much air


That move can look great when his opponent knows how to get air to make it look more impactful.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Told you were in for some good matches tonight. Focus on the positives not the negatives


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Crazy last 5 minutes, wish it was a little longer actually, left me wanting more.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hope Cesaro gets cheered later, while Reigns gets booed. Would be so great.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Neville A-grading with some of that clean ringwork; it's a shame he'll go no where in 2015's WWE; he lacks obvious traits but in another era, they'd make it/him work & to a honourable degree.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait was that just an announcer putting over Cesaro as a bigger deal than Big Shoe?

:done


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

WTF Survivor Series is THIS Sunday?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

arriba kalisto arriba pendejo


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Neville should use the poisoned frankensteiner as a second finisher. 

If he could do it while running like Sydal, that would be sweet.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Let down Sting guy appearance!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Dat backwards hurricanrana tho. Holy fuck.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ugh, don't show this crap.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Michael Cole is so fucking lifeless. Kevin Owens just became the first person to ever kick out of Neville's Red Arrow and the way Cole called it, it sounded like he kicked out of a fucking bodyslam.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I dont think Reigns can handle double duty in SS, he cant nap vs ADR and Owens without people noticing.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I'm speculating on Ziggler/Ambrose to be a no-contest relating to Breeze interference, leading to Owens getting a bye to the final.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> That move can look great when his opponent knows how to get air to make it look more impactful.


Yep


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Calling Paige and Charlotte best friends is a bit of a stretch, isn't it? 

They were on the same team for two months. I wouldn't call that best of friends.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That sad Sting fan is still probably sad. :cry


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Crasp said:


> I'm speculating on Ziggler/Ambrose to be a no-contest relating to Breeze interference, leading to Owens getting a bye to the final.


WWE aren't that fucking stupid. Are they?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> Told you were in for some good matches tonight. Focus on the positives not the negatives


The matches are not the problem, its the lame segments in-between the matches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> Told you were in for some good matches tonight. Focus on the positives not the negatives


The very good match doesn't negate the very bad open or expressing those opinions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It just sucks Owens is gonna lose to Ambrose, so they can have the best friends face off in the finals. I like Ambrose but i'm not a fan of his in ring work, Owen's is far superior. Would fucking love to see Owens win the whole tournament, but that would make too much sense and produce much better main event matches, so we can't have that. Only mediocre wrestlers with the look can be main eventers.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Gotta give credit where credit is due. Owens/Neville had a great match.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

In before someone gets 'knocked out' during the Divas signing. :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> The matches are not the problem, its the lame segments in-between the matches.


Yup. AKA all of the storylines and promos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Damn this contact signing is probably going to be bad. I don't know why they insist on having these chicks talk so much when they really can't. Need Ric to show up and get on his drunk old man shit for this one.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> Told you were in for some good matches tonight. Focus on the positives not the negatives


You've been the only one to constantly bitch about this thread for like a hour, shut the fuck up ffs :kobe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



truelove said:


> I dont think Reigns can handle double duty in SS, he cant nap vs ADR and Owens without people noticing.


Aren't the final 4 matches going to be on SD?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That match was the shit!! But i wish they would push neville.
And had him go over. Owens already has a title. 

But an awesome match none-the-less!!!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Kostic said:


> Michael Cole is so fucking lifeless. Kevin Owens just became the first person to ever kick out of Neville's Red Arrow and the way Cole called it, it sounded like he kicked out of a fucking bodyslam.


Not a fan of Michael Cole in any way, but it was done from the second rope. Not the top rope.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Erik. said:


> WWE aren't that fucking stupid. Are they?


They actually are. If you think something is unfuckable, they'll manage to fuck it up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Missed most of Owens / Neville due to the Adventure Time 4-night special starting, but caught that second rope corkscrew 450 splash, superkick / inverted Frankensteiner combo and that pop-up powerbomb. :mark:

I'm sure Owens will fall in the semis, which is fine since him and Neville feuding over the IC Title = :vince$


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Neville A-grading with some of that clean ringwork; it's a shame he'll go no where in 2015's WWE; he lacks obvious traits but in another era, they'd make it/him work & to a honourable degree.*


This is the only era where he would be pushed at all. He would probably have been the hurricanes side kick in the attitude era and probably not even on the roster during the RA era


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> That might of been the best pop up powerbom on the main roster so far.


Neville can sell steak to vegans.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KuritaDavion said:


> The very good match doesn't negate the very bad open or expressing those opinions.


Anything Taker does is never bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> Aren't the final 4 matches going to be on SD?


It was just confirmed that the semi final and final are on Survivor Series.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



TheLooseCanon said:


> In before someone gets 'knocked out' during the Divas signing. :eyeroll


Or Paige goes through a table from a powerbomb that Charlotte most likely botches, but it's alright because she was on NXT.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> Told you were in for some good matches tonight. Focus on the positives not the negatives


*One good match after a shit segment, doesn't make that segment any less shitty. And like Davion said, it still doesn't stop people form giving their opinions on the show.*


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Have I missed something, or is there really no SS Match at SS this year? WWE is really strange ...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



The Tempest said:


> You've been the only one to constantly bitch about this thread for like a hour, shut the fuck up ffs :kobe


:x


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Neville vs Owens was good but a good match isn't going to change anything in WWE. It's just more of the same.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So we're going to get a one on one with Paige and Charlotte. 

Anything that features Charlotte saying scripted lines sounds horrifying.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Pop-up powerbomb, from outta nowhere!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens would be a great corp. champion. If only they could pull the trigger on that.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens the new main man!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> arriba kalisto arriba pendejo


Hehe...arriba lucha...abajo MexiAmerica...matalo!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Meris said:


> Have I missed something, or is there really no SS Match at SS this year? WWE is really strange ...


I thought there was at least one, and don't forget Deadly Games.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> This is the only era where he would be pushed at all. He would probably have been the hurricanes side kick in the attitude era and probably not even on the roster during the RA era


He would have been in the tag team division.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Triple H: Sooo Kevin... how about a diet


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens doing it for his family would make sense.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> Anything Taker does is never bad.


You know who they also said that about - Peyton Manning.


They're both washed.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I can see it in JBL's eyes that he wants to punch K.O. in his big gut.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> Aren't the final 4 matches going to be on SD?


You meant SS so yes


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Reigns even has the elbow sleeve like Nash...

Hilarious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Sick.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens and Neville awesome selling their. That's what you get, when you get contrasting styles, and non wwe styles.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh god they lack such subtlety


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Erik. said:


> It was just confirmed that the semi final and final are on Survivor Series.


OH I missed that, they probably said it when I was getting my drink. That is pretty dumb, means SS is going to suck since 3 matches will be given to the world title.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Asking Reigns to pull double duty ...:heyman6


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

40 mins in, one match, three commercial and God knows how many replays and recaps. Is Kevin Dunn getting the Roman Reigns push?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Triple H & Owens :mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

KO being shown talking to HHH has me suspicious....maybe he could become WHC at SVS after all and become HHH new man.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Throw your horns up!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Rollins looked like he skipped leg day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

See you soon, YOUNG GOD.

:rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Rollins coming back as a face for sure.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look everyone It's Tyler! :dance


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



wkc_23 said:


> Sick.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cannot wait for the epic Rollins return and babyface run.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Tyler! :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Holy shit titties christ fart on a cracker look at Summer Rae.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Jesus, Summer Rae is getting hotter and hotter!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh God, I thought it was Miz for a minute there, then I realized it was this guy.. and I didn't feel any better.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This twat...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ugh. Neville is so good in the ring. But this gimmick is terrible!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

You can't be taken seriously with a selfie stick dude :larry


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Owens almost got his damn neck broke in that match with Neville.

KO is fat and agile like Vince Wilfork so he can move and take bumps.

Plus now that Seths out he's the best on the mic.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Summer Rae and her little sister on the tv


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Anyone think they should wait until Summerslam for Rollins to return to the ring?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Summer Legs :mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I feel Breeze's schtick is gonna get old really soon tbh


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Asking Reigns to pull double duty ...:heyman6


Not even with Cesaro and several tanks of oxygen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*LOOK EVERYONE, IT'S TYLER!!!!!! :mark:*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



DJHJR86 said:


> Rollins looked like he skipped leg day.


Reigns skips cardio day based on his ring work and getting gassed in 5 minutes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Just not feeling Tyler Breeze


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Breeze > Ziggler.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

See now if Reigns turns heel its gonna look stupid because he could have got the title handed to him instead of going through a tournament, So Ambrose is really the only one turning that makes sense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hope Tyler kicks Summer to the curb at some point. 

The character is such a narcissist that I can't picture him being in a lasting relationship, lol.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I wonder how much of these NXT stars Michael Cole has actually seen?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> Look everyone It's Tyler! :dance


I laugh every time I hear that.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It's Disco Inferno's favorite! Tyler Breeze!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

fuck i cant stand this guy. go back to nxt ya jobber.






and take ziggler with you..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Can't imagine what South Carolina thinks of Tyler Breeze.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

another add break, jesus!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wow, went for a cigarette at commercial break, come back and they just started the next commercial break,


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Bring :rollins back as a Face with the Curb Stomp.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Summer rockin that dress. :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> Anyone think they should wait until Summerslam for Rollins to return to the ring?


Oh, yeah. Give him his rematch so The Authority can turn on his ass. 

WWE has no chill with a Rollins face turn :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

And see that cheer for Seth. Man if they book it correctly say late 2016, early 2017. Seth could get a 2002 HHH Face Pop.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Summer Breeze....makes me feel Fi-ineeeee!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I can't get invested in a character like Tyler Breeze at all. Or rather Fandango 2.0.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Every few years we need some dancing, prancing goof and here it is - Fandango Version 3. Summer Rae there too for added credibility I'm sure lel)


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

fpalm This fucking dude. Can't wait until he gets buried.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> He also skips cardio day based on his ring work and getting gassed in 5 minutes.


Pretty sure we are talking about Rollins not Reigns


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hope when Rollins gets back he curb stomps Breeze back to NXT for good...


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Summer out there with her fine ass legs. :vince2

Best legs since Stacy Keibler.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

If you're not down with Tyler Breeze then you're an uggo


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Put this jobber back on NXT and use Slater as the main roster jobber.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I wonder if they would do a split screen with commercials. Like during the commercial breaks that happen in the middle of a match, show the commercial, but also show a smaller screen showing what is currently going on in the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Truthbetold said:


> Best legs since Stacy Keibler.


Indeed :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*If Breeze attacks Ziggler, Ambrose gets DQed. He has to attack Ambrose, unless he does something behind the ref's back. I'm glad they're feeding him a jobber to look strong before he does it too.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



truelove said:


> You can't be taken seriously with a selfie stick dude :larry


Thats the whole point of his character. That he is ridiculous like zoolander


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What's with all the Tyler Breeze hate? At least we have a guy deep enough into his character he makes it believable. He makes that gimmick work, and is a solid wrestler. 

I'm a Tyler mark. Love a bit of Kayfabe.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> Anyone think they should wait until Summerslam for Rollins to return to the ring?


At least SummerSlam because the way Seth works in ring he needs to be fully healed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh god Truth still here to kewn it up with his cracky tales.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

R Truth has been a great career jobber, entertaining.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

why does Truth still have a job?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Just what the ratings need. R-Truth.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

a winnable match for Breeze


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I feel like I haven't seen Truth in years


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

ITS OFFICIALLY A GOOD RAW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> Anyone think they should wait until Summerslam for Rollins to return to the ring?


I've been thinking that for a few days now.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

SHUT UP!, SHUT UP! SHUT UP!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

is this man still employed?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

R-Truth vs Tyler Breeze!!!!! HERE GOES SOME CRAZY RATINGS! Maybe can even turn it into the PRE-SHOW feud for SS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Come on now, just put Truth with The Wyatts already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lmao They go to literally the whitest dude in the building saying What's Up.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Your not even in the match!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

R-Truth. R stands for Ratings. :vince$

Truth is..........they suck. :vince7


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I might not know what's up, but I do know what's about to go down.... your shoulders to the canvas.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I thought that song had more lyrics?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That moment when you hear "what's up" and realise Tyler will not be jobbing tonight.

Poor Truth.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Tyler Breeze? Well yes pleaase.
Summer Rae? Neck down's ok!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Put this jobber back on NXT and use Slater as the main roster jobber.


Breeze is miles more talented than the hack Slater.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

R-truth going back through his jobber card phase


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh, battle of the Jobbers? NXT Jobber vs Main Roster Jobber... Hope, Tyler wins, he's better.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Breeze vs R Truth, OMG, HOW EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Please, make it more obvious that Breeze is going to cost Ziggler the match with Ambrose...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

For a second I thought Breeze would sell that splits


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lmao What in the hell was that?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Bring back his little jimmy gimmick, dammit! I believe it can still work today.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

R Truth taking the whip back for the black man!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



killacamt said:


> why does Truth still have a job?


Don't hate on Truth i hope he hands Breeze an L.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Once every month we are reminded that R-truth exists.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Remember 3 years ago when Miz and R-Truth had everyone in the Lockerroom scared of them :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

his lips hurt real bad!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Lol JBL good one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Phaedra said:


> is this man still employed?


They need jobbers. As long as he is not beating future talent , its fine. There is a place for R Truth.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ah please WWE... don't do that to Tyler... Fixing his lips during a match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Might wanna check Breeze for PEDs in that lip gloss :heyman6.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Breeze getting some heat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> Remember 3 years ago when Miz and R-Truth had everyone in the Lockerroom scared of them :ha


So scared that the entire company walked out on Triple H. And then Trips buried them all to the fans.

My favorite part - Natty - "But Hunter, we're girls!."


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Meris said:


> Oh, battle of the Jobbers? NXT Jobber vs Main Roster Jobber... Hope, Tyler wins, he's better.


lol I disagree with that. R-Truth's little jimmy/conspiracy gimmick and his ring skills beat Tyler's


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KuritaDavion said:


> You know who they also said that about - Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> They're both washed.


NOPE


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

And JBL is trying to bury him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> Remember 3 years ago when Miz and R-Truth had everyone in the Lockerroom scared of them :ha


2011 actually, but yes that is hilarious looking back :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> Remember 3 years ago when Miz and R-Truth had everyone in the Lockerroom scared of them :ha


Awesome Truth was a good tag team that should of never split up. They should of had a dominate run with the tag team titles.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Great transition into a half-crab by Breeze.

Worst case, he should be a great mid-card heel for a long time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*I hope Paige stabs her to death with the pen. Charlotte gonna bleed like her Daddy!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dr. Middy said:


> It's Disco Inferno's favorite! Tyler Breeze!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh shit! He kick out of R-Truth's axe kick thingy!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Maybe if someone told Truth what was up he'd go away?




































TBH I Love Old Ron.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Please get Summer up there and let her kick both of their asses with her epic legs :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wow commentary going out of their way to humiliate Breeze.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> NOPE


You don't think Manning is washed up LOL


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

One day I shall get a tweet shown on Raw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Breeze went over....thank God.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

FREE MY MAN TRUTH HE AIN'T DONE SHIT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Spinning heel kick, the best of all kicks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I've been thinking that for a few days now.





Truthbetold said:


> At least SummerSlam because the way Seth works in ring he needs to be fully healed.


That, and I think he's a big enough star to warrant a return at a major PPV instead of a B level PPV. 


DGenerationMC said:


> Oh, yeah. Give him his rematch so The Authority can turn on his ass.
> 
> WWE has no chill with a Rollins face turn :lol


I don't think the Authority will turn immediately. It will probably be a slow build.

Never doubt WWE though.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Tyler Breeze 1-1 in win/loss so far


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



EyeZac said:


> One day I shall get a tweet shown on Raw.


Dream big EyeZac


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

JBL's so much gayer than he knows.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



DJ2334 said:


> I can't get invested in a character like Tyler Breeze at all. Or rather Fandango 2.0.


I liked Fandango, but I don't really care for Tyler Breeze myself.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose/Ziggler next :mark:


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-Will said:


> lol I disagree with that. R-Truth's little jimmy/conspiracy gimmick and his ring skills beat Tyler's


Better at jobbing...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> Wow commentary going out of their way to humiliate Breeze.


I couldn't tell. I had it on mute.

But that doesn't surprise me. At all.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

EyeZac said:


> One day I shall get a tweet shown on Raw.


Just say Roman is the best and you will be on it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*What was the point of Breeze getting dominated by Truth for 5 minutes :chan?! That makes a supposed squash counterproductive. He just dominated Ambrose for 10 minutes last week. This is so backwards.*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ellthom said:


> Tyler Breeze 1-1 in win/loss so far


Holy shit! His next match could literally go either way! My money's on a win, though!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Ziggles is under arrest for stealing Ramen. Book em Officer Wiggum.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

If breeze wins a title, he should call it ugly and change it up into something fitting him, like Maria did to the ROH belt.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *What was the point of Breeze getting dominated by Truth for 5 minutes :chan?! That makes a supposed squash counterproductive. He just dominated Ambrose for 10 minutes last week. This is so backwards.*


Heels get beat up

Get lucky

Win

It's how they've always been booked


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Vinces' thoughts on Breeze were coming through on commentary. Fandango 2.0 indeed...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Prompto Argentum said:


> *Ziggles is under arrest for stealing Ramen. Book em Officer Wiggum.*


"Bake em away, toys."


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> Wow commentary going out of their way to humiliate Breeze.


No surprise, they do it in WWE 2K16 as well, with JBL saying he should return to the performance center 

:strong


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Rocketmansid said:


> Awesome Truth was a good tag team that should of never split up. They should of had a dominate run with the tag team titles.


You and I are of one mind there


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What did the announcers say about Breeze?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> Vinces' thoughts on Breeze were coming through on commentary. Fandango 2.0 indeed...


Vince's actual thoughts on Tyler Breeze:

Which one is he again? :vince2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



witchblade000 said:


> Just say Roman is the best and you will be on it.


"Roman Reigns is pretty and he's a better wrestler than Daniel Bryan, too. Wow! What a package! And just look at that jacked physique!"


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Heels get beat up
> 
> Get lucky
> 
> ...


Heels usually control the pace of the match. What are you talking about?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ellthom said:


> Tyler Breeze 1-1 in win/loss so far


2-1 didnt he wins his debut match at SD?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

R-Truth was selling his leg a bit. Nowadays, selling during the rest of the match is rare. It's like after a move is done to a limb, it doesn't hurt anymore. Props to him


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Undertaker week looks great. More Undertaker on WWE tv the better. Can never get sick of that character


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> That, and I think he's a big enough star to warrant a return at a major PPV instead of a B level PPV.


Under the Network model it would be better to bring Rollins back during a month with a B level PPV. Each month needs to offer something the big four PPVs are enough for those four months without needing a big name return. It's much better to offer Rollins' return during the gap between Mania and SummerSlam at a smaller show as a hook to get people to subscribe to the Network.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



truelove said:


> You and I are of one mind there


Yeah they was so big they had a match at SVS against the Rock and John Cena, a match they should have won.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hey guys how are we? 

Just tuned in.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Undertaker retirement soon?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

ziggler just doesn't get those pops anymore eh?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



birthday_massacre said:


> 2-1 didnt he wins his debut match at SD?


He didn't have a match at SD. He debuted on Miz TV and laid out Dolph Ziggler. Dean Ambrose was his first match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That's about as close as you'll ever come to that strap, Ziggles. Enjoy the view while you can...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Can't wait for undertaker week. Morticians deserve more respect!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Reptilian said:


> What did the announcers say about Breeze?


He's gay. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

First Breeze and now Ziggler and Ambrose. Oh god why. Where are the stars??


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Should be a fantastic match.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kinda hard to believe Survivor Series is this weekend.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hbk saying taker's gimmick is as fresh as it ever was.

:ha

He clearly has not been watching RAW.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

No way Ambrose loses this, right?












Right?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh god, Fastlane is becoming a regular thing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose has this one in the bag.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose vs Ziggler. This one should be damn good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



EyeZac said:


> Under the Network model it would be better to bring Rollins back during a month with a B level PPV. Each month needs to offer something the big four PPVs are enough for those four months without needing a big name return. It's much better to offer Rollins' return during the gap between Mania and SummerSlam at a smaller show as a hook to get people to subscribe to the Network.


I see what you're saying and you're absolutely right from that perspective. I'm just not looking at it that way.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



DJHJR86 said:


> Undertaker retirement soon?


Most likely so enjoy him while he is here


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Shit, I've missed the first hour of Raw and forgot about it, can someone tell me what I've missed and give me a run down of the show?

Quote me, cause I won't see it otherwise as this thread moves so fast lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

MNF is atrocious, Ambrose and Ziggler best not be an Ad spamfest


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Did Cole just say Ambrose has never had a title in WWE? US and tag, no?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I'm 95% sure Ambrose wins this match.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Dean comes out to crickets looks depressed. Shit ain't right I hate southern crowds.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So how long before we get Breeze interference?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I really don't see Ambrose as a main eventer in his current gimmick.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hopefully this will be a good match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Phaedra said:


> ziggler just doesn't get those pops anymore eh?


They're still pretty good, but there was no way it was gonna be too strong tonight considering he's facing Dean.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Uh JBL, it was the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> Hbk saying taker's gimmick is as fresh as it ever was.
> 
> :ha
> 
> He clearly has not been watching RAW.


He is right. 95% of fans will never get sick of the Undertaker. Too much respect. only a small % of fans hate him for some reason


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> Hbk saying taker's gimmick is as fresh as it ever was.
> 
> :ha
> 
> He clearly has not been watching RAW.


He's being nice to his friend. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



EyeZac said:


> So how long before we get Breeze interference?


He is probably being briefed right now.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That's because Roddy was *so over* he didn't *need* the belt.

As opposed to the guy who is going to win the belt and desperately needs it to help his popularity because he's not even over to the level of his push.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What a great first hour that was. Not sure which commercial was my fav, they were all epic. But that recap of last weeks Raw was the highlight for me. Roll on hour two!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Nothing like technical wrestling in jeans.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

nice tie-ups


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*






*Reigns vs Ceasaro tonight..*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Shit, I've missed the first hour of Raw and forgot about it, can someone tell me what I've missed and give me a run down of the show?
> 
> Quote me, cause I won't see it otherwise as this thread moves so fast lol


Neville and Owens had a good match with a couple of sweet moves. Nothing else but commercials.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Can't wait for Cesaro vs Reigns!!!! Have not been this hyped for a raw match in years. Cesaro for the upset would have me mark like a bitch but who am I kidding Reignswinslol. As long as he turns heel I'm cool with that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Stone Hot said:


> He is right. 95% of fans will never get sick of the Undertaker. Too much respect. only a small % of fans hate him for some reason


I used to love the undertaker and I don't hate him now but its time that he retires. he is done.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Shit, I've missed the first hour of Raw and forgot about it, can someone tell me what I've missed and give me a run down of the show?
> 
> Quote me, cause I won't see it otherwise as this thread moves so fast lol


One match in one hour of note. Owens beats Neville in a surprising upset (sarcasm). Breeze beat R-Truth.

The opening was pretty cool with more banter between Wyatts/Bros. of Destruction.

People ejaculated all over their keyboards after seeing Owens talking over "TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT" RAW music to HHH. 

That's about it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Crasp said:


> Neville and Owens had a good match with a couple of sweet moves. Nothing else but commercials.


Awesome thanks, I did hear them say just then that Owens defeated Neville and it showed Owens watching Dean ... but thanks, glad I've not missed much then 

Appreciate that, so thank you!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Please put Ambrose on a big talk show so he can make those fake TV hacks squirm.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Shit, I've missed the first hour of Raw and forgot about it, can someone tell me what I've missed and give me a run down of the show?
> 
> Quote me, cause I won't see it otherwise as this thread moves so fast lol


Undertaker, Kane and Wyatts opened, Screen went black and the druids had sheep masks on, attacked Kane and Undertaker but got beaten up.

Owens beat Neville (really good match)

Breeze beat R truth.

Think thats it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose looks like he's wrestling at 0.5 speed.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*I can't wait to see the shitstorm when Reigns beats Cesaro.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

They're trying to do a more technical match, but the crowd doesn't want it.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Can't they both lose and be out of the tournament? Please WWE.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ever since they buried Ambrose last fall, i've been hoping they would turn him heel.

He's still going to be popular as a heel.... especially if he's going against Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



DJHJR86 said:


> Undertaker retirement soon?


Yep.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

SvS is looking like a major waste of time right now with two Reigns matches and two relics burying the Wyatts


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose fighting that losing battle with his hairline.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Crowd doesnt seem too into this match. Must be cause of Dolph


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dr. Middy said:


> They're trying to do a more technical match, but the crowd doesn't want it.


That's what you get when you desensitize the crowd with high spot fest after high spot fest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*It's refreshing to see Ambrose actually wrestling instead of flailing his arms like a moron.*


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Mastodonic said:


> Oh god, Fastlane is becoming a regular thing.


Cena lost this year at Fastlane... so far good memories


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I'm the technical wrestling and psychology of this match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JBL has a feeling a divas contract signing will not end well. Smartest thing he has said in awhile.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Just turned it on. Glad they're letting Ambrose *wrestle*.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *I can't wait to see the shitstorm when Reigns beats Cesaro.*


There really should be any because who expects Cesaro to win?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I like tournaments.
WWE should emulate the Final Four tournament in March.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This match is weird ... I want the regal stretch next though.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dolorian said:


> That's what you get when you desensitize the crowd with high spot fest after high spot fest.


True. I like one of those once in a while, but they have done them way too often now. 

These kinds of matches are just as good in their own right. Ambrose is actually wrestling for once, and Ziggler isn't just bumping around like a madman. It's really nice to see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*A COMMERCIAL IN THE MIDDLE OF A DOUBLE COUNTOUT :LOL. GREAT STORYTELLING WWE!*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

These two have about as much chemistry as I took at school...

None.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They're still pretty good, but there was no way it was gonna be too strong tonight considering he's facing Dean.


True and they heavily edited crowd last week, it just seems the pops are taming a little.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Commercial during a possible double count-out. :vince$


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

My commercials had a tiny horse.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

These two have no chemistry. Ziggler is about running 1 million miles per second and killing himself like a geek in the process because he has no discipline, and Ambrose is a stiff ackward turtle. They don't mix.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kinda shocked that the crowd is so dead for this match, something doesn't seem to be quite clicking


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Match is going a bit slow... hopefully they pick things up after this commercial.

Also crowd isn't totally dead. There's plenty of rumblings and chants, but match is a lot more pure wrestling based than they were probably expecting and hasn't picked up yet.


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Boring match so far.crowd not into Ambrose


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Another good TV match.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This is a very different match. I like it. I just hope it ends in a clean finish and not some Tyler Breeze screwing over Ziggler fuckery.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This match is refreshing to see. I was so surprised that Ambrose was wrestling.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Legit BOSS said:


> *A COMMERCIAL IN THE MIDDLE OF A DOUBLE COUNTOUT :LOL. GREAT STORYTELLING WWE!*


Yep, just baffling, way to kill off the momentum.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Im really enjoying the slow-burn/methodical pace of this match.
Great chemistry between D & D!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

If they get counted out during commercial :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Slow build on a Raw match often means screwy ending.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Both guys seem a little road worn, even at the beginning of the match. Hoping for a Ambrose victory tho.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Doesn't surprise me that people are bored with this match. We get spotfests all the time. That's what we expect.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Don't know what it is but these two seem a little off with each other so far. Decent match right now though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Cat said:


> This match is refreshing to see. I was so surprised that Ambrose was wrestling.


Agreed, but then they go to commercial during a possible double count out :deanfpalm


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dolorian said:


> That's what you get when you desensitize the crowd with high spot fest after high spot fest.


That's also what happens when you book everyone on the roster into oblivion to make a few guys look as strong as possible.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

WWE has successfully cooled everyone on Ambrose. 

But who is Reigns going to piggyback to popularity now? :vincecry


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I. Fucking. Hate. Suicide. Dives.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Kinda hard to believe Survivor Series is this weekend.


Indeed

We need more of these skits. THIS was build -


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Soul Cat said:


> Doesn't surprise me that people are bored with this match. We get spotfests all the time. That's what we expect.


Yep, people just don't know how to appreciate this type of matches anymroe it seems.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Similar style JBL? Really lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> That's also what happens when you book everyone on the roster into oblivion to make a few guys look as strong as possible.


There is that too.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I just havent cared for Ambrose post Shield, his face run is really bad and repetitive


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> WWE has successfully cooled everyone on Ambrose.


Same with Ziggler, that guy used to be in the top 3 most over wrestlers in the entire company for quite a while.... it's kinda sad when you think about it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wow Raw is actually loaded with great matches tonight, shame it can't be this way every week. Ugh i really dread a Ryback or Big Show match, it'll completely derail all the momentum from these great matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Dolph paying tribute to HBK.

:hbk1


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That DDT should be zigglers finisher

So much better than the zig zag


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Crowd have got back into the match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I wish Ambrose started throwing some heel tendencies into his repertoire. Pulling of the tights on a small package etc.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Zigberg said:


> I. Fucking. Hate. Suicide. Dives.


I wouldn't mind them if we didn't always get at least 2 every match. These days I even mark for a good old baseball slide!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The Nigel Lariat :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Michael Cole annoys me with "Ohhh!" everytime a spot is done.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Same with Ziggler, that guy used to be in the top 3 most over wrestlers in the entire company for quite a while.... it's kinda sad when you think about it


They both are still very over, remember this is South Carolina lol, not exactly the best crowd.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

nice to see people finally getting on their feet for this match. so they should.!!


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Michael Cole's voice though.

Can anybody explain to me what the WWE sees in him to have him calling shows for 18 years now? The irritating, talentless hack.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This match is bad


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This match is great.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

WWE about to ban the rebound lariat. Too aggressive.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This is a good ass match.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So Ziggler's superkick is essentially incapable of beating anyone now?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



THANOS said:


> They both are still very over, remember this is South Carolina lol, not exactly the best crowd.


I guess -- but an argument can be made that their pops are cooling off compared to where they were a year ago :shrug


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Bullydully said:


> This match is great.





brxd said:


> This match is bad


make up your minds guys


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



toon126 said:


> Michael Cole's voice though.
> 
> Can anybody explain to me what the WWE sees in him to have him calling shows for 18 years now? The irritating, talentless hack.


He says what Vince wants him to say in the way Vince wants him to say it and he says it mostly without question.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

toon126 said:


> Michael Cole's voice though.
> 
> Can anybody explain to me what the WWE sees in him to have him calling shows for 18 years now? The irritating, talentless hack.


He does what he is told 

And as JR has said he his good at plugging all the WWE's other shit, basically good at everything except calling wrestling matches and putting over talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hate the constant calling of Dean a lunatic by JBL.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



brxd said:


> This match is bad





Bullydully said:


> This match is great.


Dem consecutive comments :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Every WWE tournament has a bye at some stage...watch this space...and match

Superkick #2 tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:ambrose4 CLEAN! NO JOB!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Boo.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wow, Ambrose won clean. Nice.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Damn, Ambrose got the clean win.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Dirty Dean with the win


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Clean win is good for Ambrose.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

good night dolph


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Right man won.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Titty Master!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

too bad somebody had to lose


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I'm so bored of Ziggler doing absolutely nothing but flounder about in mid-card obscurity. Please just leave.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*AMBROSE WON CLEAN :shiiit*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AMBROSELOSESLOL......

Wait, what? :wee-bey


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Great match, loved the beginning, ending though was typical nearfalls though still good.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Another good match.

I like how the entire structure of the matches so far have been different too. Emphasizes the contrary styles.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Match of the night!! Awesomme match. Right result


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Little surprised by the ending to that match but not in a bad way.

Guess the screwyness comes later tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Two for two on good matches, Ambrose/Owens should be interesting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

These follically challenged motherfuckers are putting in work.
Bravo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I guess Tyler and Dolph feud got shelved then? Didn't fight in the tourney nor did any of them interfered in each other's matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Obvious Final Four. Needs an upset.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:yes :yes :yes so happy Dean won


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Very good match with the "right" winner. Well done :clap


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

good match. Not a big of a classic as I expected but very serviceable! 

I also cant wait for the others brackets, all should be good matches!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Legit BOSS said:


> *AMBROSE WON CLEAN :shiiit*


It's Ziggler, of course Ambrose won clean!


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well, obvious result, but at least an ok match. A bit sad, most matches in the tournament are too predictable.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

He brought back the crazy faces smh


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Boooo. I prefer Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose tripping on bath salts right now.:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Surprised we didn't get some interference from Breeze. Did WWE just drop his feud with Ziggler?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

ambrose is turning heel and being the authorities new champ


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose spitting that fire.

"No more talking."

PREACH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Replace :cole with a fishtank.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The fuck is an Ambrose asylum?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I was sold after Cole being replaced by a fish tank :ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Nice closing promo


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I like Ambrose's ideas. No shirts/ties and breakfast for dinner!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Fish tank instead of Cole.

YES


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I can't get over Ambrose's look. Holy fuck, he really looks like some random teenager. Those arms are terrible.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose-Owens has gigantic potential. Hope they get a good 15-20 minutes.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Fish tank > Michael Cole

:ambrose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I almost want to see crazy champ Ambrose running around now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Dean had to win. He is the master of tittays and Dolph is booked as a boob.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Not a bad little promo despite the "pooping" faces.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Not a fish tank!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

First Rule of Dean's Title reign....

There are no rules :ambrose4

Wait replacing Michael Cole with a fish tank?

:fingerscrossed Ambrose Wins


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

If Ambrose turns heel on Sunday. :trips7


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I like Ambrose but I do feel there is something missing, I never seem to enjoy his matches and his promos often feel a little off to me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

JBL is a dumb bastard. Ambrose is his dark horse. Dark Horse would apply to someone like Kalisto and not someone near the main event scene


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ladies and gentlemen, your new lead announcer:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ambrose 4 Champ


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Now that is how you book a fucking match. Two likeable faces facing each other with a clean finish. No fuckery. This Raw ain't half bad barring the R-Truth vs Breeze shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dolorian said:


> I guess Tyler and Dolph feud got shelved then? Didn't fight in the tourney nor did any of them interfered in each other's matches.


*They'll probably just fight on PPV with no buildup because reasons.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

 "Replace Michael Cole with a fishtank!"

If the fish can have a harsh but sympathetic history and be voiced by Willem Dafoe, then I'm sold. :I



Phaedra said:


> True and they heavily edited crowd last week, it just seems the pops are taming a little.


I think if Ziggler's pops have waned slightly, it could be due to him being fairly directionless since his feud with Ru-Ru thankfully ended. Once he and Breeze pick their program up, I expect that his pops will get back to being consistent.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Michael Cole or a Fish Tank? Michael Cole or a Fish Tank? ..... hmmmmm .... this could be a difficult one.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

When someone says Breakfast for Dinner then he is my kind of guy


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That promo was nuts. Very unscripted and I loved it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll be pissed if they have him join the authority. It just doesn't fit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Admit it the fish tank would do a far better job at commentary.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> He does what he is told
> 
> And as JR has said he his good at plugging all the WWE's other shit, basically good at everything except calling wrestling matches and putting over talent.


I guess the actual wrestling really is the least most important aspect of the show, in every department.

Watching NWA PPV's from 89/90, just the way the matches are called by JR back then made everything 1000x better. The what, why and how of every single move, selling their story. You don't realise how badly wrestling misses that announcing until you go back and watch it again.

God I hate Michael Cole.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was a horrible promo

It honestly didn't make sense. Seriously breakfast for dinner is the craziest he could think of

I honestly don't see what you people are in him. Plus he brought the crazy face. Back


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

When they had the Cuban Revolution, did Castro fucking announce it?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

If I wanted to watch a 'womens' revolution i'd watch NxT. thanks anyway Raw!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

WWE, for the love of christ PLEASE get rid of that stupid Total Divas theme song everytime you're promoting the damn women on RAW fpalm


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That after match promo was solid by Ambrose. I think they have him win in heel fashion against Reigns....roll the dice and see if Rollins is healthy and everything by Wrestlemania to compete.....they can still have a great match or have Dean drop the title to Brock then do the Shield match at Summerslam or something. Who knows.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*AMBROSE IS TURNIN' HEEL, Y'ALL!* (Most likely)




Amber B said:


>


*EW!*


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose for President.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Had breakfast burritos for dinner tonight...Already living in the title reign of Ambrose


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr. Middy said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, your new lead announcer:


This would suffice.










I think Klaus would be wonderful :


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> JBL is a dumb bastard. Ambrose is his dark horse. Dark Horse would apply to someone like Kalisto and not someone near the main event scene


Wrong. Ambrose is a dark horse. Kalisto would be Cinderella. So maybe you should take back that insult.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Michael Cole or a Fish Tank? Michael Cole or a Fish Tank? ..... hmmmmm .... this could be a difficult one.


Michael Cole in a fish tank and the lid sealed shut :vince$


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Next WWE.com poll:* Fish Tank or Michael Cole on commentary?

Book it Vince!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I can see Ambrose winning the title by joining the Authority but he doesn't seem like that type of heel to me. Ambrose seems like a lone wolf type of heel to me at least.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

This RAW is kinda :ann1

Not horrible, but I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That promo was solid. I just wish they'd have the promo be old school and let him make big pop out eyes and just talk.......crazy.


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Cringe worthy promo by Ambrose. "Upside Out" lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I'll be pissed if they have him join the authority. It just doesn't fit.


I like the idea that he turns heel twice.

Turns on his buddy to win title with help from HHH.

Then on the next RAW, turn on HHH, that he just used them to get title, turn loner heel. 

:ambrose4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



MajinTrunks said:


> Ambrose for President.


Ambrose for (Titty) Master of the Universe!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> WWE, for the love of christ PLEASE get rid of that stupid Total Divas theme song everytime you're promoting the damn Divas on RAW fpalm


Eventually they will all be on the show at some point. I won't be suprised if Sasha be on there next season.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

When Reigns isn't having gimmick matches (just about every PPV) or working in tags (all the other PPV's), he's having singles matches with the best workers in North America (Brock, Bryan, Cesaro).

And if the first two are any indication, this one should be fun.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



EyeZac said:


> If Ambrose turns heel on Sunday. :trips7


I dont think they are ever going to turn Ambrose heel, especially not to do a feud with Reigns. No way they are going to risk Ambrose getting cheered over Reigns.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Dr. Middy said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, your new lead announcer:


*He'll be less annoying than Cole.







*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

If Micheal Cole _was_ a fish tank then I know how I'd book the WWE debut of Sharkboy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Some of you fans are just cynical for the sake of it. That was an awesome promo from dean.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Jack Thwagger said:


> This RAW is kinda :ann1
> 
> Not horrible, but I'm not feeling it.


Don't worry Swagger just had to catch the city bus to the arena because nobody from WWE was willing to bring him to the arena.


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ugh a Divas contract signing with Paige and Charlotte. My two least favorite women. Hopefully it will be interesting but I doubt it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> I can see Ambrose winning the title by joining the Authority but he doesn't seem like that type of heel to me. Ambrose seems like a lone wolf type of heel to me at least.


He seems the type of heel who'd join The Authority to win the title only to tell them to fuck off and continue to do heelish things. 

a tweener so to speak but darker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> I can see Ambrose winning the title by joining the Authority but he doesn't seem like that type of heel to me. Ambrose seems like a lone wolf type of heel to me at least.


At most it'd be a short term thing where as soon as Reigns beats Ambrose for the title Dean's craziness would make the Authority drop him.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> JBL is a dumb bastard. Ambrose is his dark horse. Dark Horse would apply to someone like Kalisto and not someone near the main event scene


You're not wrong, and it is stupid, but I suppose if you look at the last 4 on paper Ambrose is least favourite.

Roman Reigns the last number one contender
Kevin owens the Intercontinental Champion
Del Rio who won his US title off of Cena
and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Natecore said:


> Wrong. Ambrose is a dark horse. Kalisto would be Cinderella. So maybe you should take back that insult.


A dark horse is a little-known person or thing that emerges to prominence, especially in a competition of some sort or a contestant that seems unlikely to succeed.

-Wiki


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

USA probably shouldn't play advertisements for Fallout 4 during Raw. Lead us not into temptation!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KuritaDavion said:


> At most it'd be a short term thing where as soon as Reigns beats Ambrose for the title Dean's craziness would make the Authority drop him.


That would only hurt Ambrose though. It would make him look like an idiot.

Then again WWE is all about making their faces look like idiots so it sounds like a plan.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

When you're in the other room and hear the final countdown and rush over but no American Dragon...:trips4:hogan


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:dance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:lmao That fat kid in the front was SO happy to hear Big E's voice.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

South what?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

hey hey look who's here :clap


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh, New Days 
Nice Raw so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

:dance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a New Day, Yes It Is! :dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New day's swag>


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The fat kid with the "Wake Up, It's Feeding Time" shirt. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It's a New Day.....Yes it is!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ryback and Usos my guess


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

If Big E and New Day opened a church I'd attend just to witness the weekly Sunday fuckery. And I'm not even a Christian/church goer type.:lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*NEW DAY :yes*


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Putting the Unicorn up for France guys.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

heres the best thing going in WWE today!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

TIME TO FEEELLL...THA POOOWAAAHHH!!! :clap :dance :clap :dance

And +1 to Byron for being entertaining for the first time in his career by saying that he can't clap because he sprained his wrist 2 seconds before TND's entrance.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



StraightYesSociety said:


> When you're in the other room and hear the final countdown and rush over but no American Dragon...:trips4:hogan


This happened to me a few weeks back. I don't remember what commercial was playing... but man, it made me sad. :crying:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The New Day seems to have recovered well from eating Patti LaBelle's pie this morning.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day pulling some Gob Bluth stuff there :ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> The fat kid with the "Wake Up, It's Feeding Time" shirt. :lol


I saw that too fuckin hilarious :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

1 Year Anniversary of The New Day :WOO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I love the New Day, lol.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

It's already been a 1 year anniversary of The New Day? Wtf? Damn, time flies.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

"Getting in, getting in"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*THEY GOT THAT WORK*

Fuck I love them:lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*edit*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

"WHERE KOFI'S ACCENT" SIGN just got confiscated.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Usos' got interviewed on sportscenter?

Did they finish each other sentences and do cheesy hip hop dances?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Always the best part of raw.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day is one year old?

Holy Shit that was fast.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*"WHERE'S KOFI'S ACCENT?!" :ha*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day. the only thing saving Raw on a week to week basis.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grand Pappy E :ha


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day's "OHHHHH NOOOOOO" Kills me every time lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Are the semis going to be on SD or SS. Looks like it is

Ambrose v Owens

Roman v ADR


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

South Carolina and their racist asses not cheering for the greatest thing in the WWE going today.

Time for some crackers to get off the Booty-Ade and FEEL...THA POWAH!!! :thecause



Prayer Police said:


> South what?


Cackalacky. It's a nickname for the Carolinas.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ambrose won clean AND GOT MIC TIME..... am I still living in this world right now?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I love you New Day I really really do


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day would get invited on Arsenio, if he were still active.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> "WHERE KOFI'S ACCENT" SIGN just got confiscated.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Really? :lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

WHEN LIFE GIVES YOU BOOTY, MAKE BOOTYAID. Love it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day are nearly a year and a half old.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

1 year New Day... Really strange to think back to last year and the beginning of this year, were I really didn't like them as a face... And now they are the best thing on RAW for months.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day are still, and will always be, incredible.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day Rocks :lol :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

USOS are LAME AF


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

WTF are the Uso's wearing, long johns under their shorts?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hate the Usos, just awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*He really said "BOOTYADE" though.* :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

usos, time to mute TV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Oh look...the Snoozos


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KITD said:


> Ryback and Usos my guess


Hey look I'm psychic


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That Ryback pop... haha


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I hate these fucking jackasses so much and this meattard, gtfo


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Oh look, it's discount Goldberg.*


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

That was fun, but now here's the Usos.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



3ku1 said:


> Are the semis going to be on SD or SS. Looks like it is
> 
> Ambrose v Owens
> 
> Roman v ADR


That's a good question. I'd expect them being on SmackDown but you never know.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Where the hell has Rusev been? Is he injured?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Over under 79 the iq of that grown idiot in full Cena gear and a belt yelling the uso chant?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Wow, y'all really turned on The Usos.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Sign me up for a sippy cup full of Booty Ade, Naomi vintage :banderas


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Ryback with USOS lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

fuckin A new day had me cracking up hard.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I can't be the only person who finds it weird that Ryback wears a hat.

Don't need no jeans. Don't need no Sleeves! I got my my hat!


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I really don't like the Usos....but they rocking my KU colors :bosstrips


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

The Usos. :ann1


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I had to step away for a moment. Somebody please tell me Dean won.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Think i'll give this match a miss, see what else is on!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> That would only hurt Ambrose though. It would make him look like an idiot.
> 
> Then again WWE is all about making their faces look like idiots so it sounds like a plan.


Well I see if Ambrose turns heel he and Trips will be giving the side-eye to each other the entire time so there would be no trust and The Authority would just be using Ambrose to control the title and make sure Reigns doesn't have it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Oh look, it's discount Goldberg.*


Yes it is :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I don't understand WWE crowds
They boo Ryback


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Rise said:


> Over under 79 the iq of that grown idiot in full Cena gear and a belt yelling the uso chant?


You really gotta feel for people like that..


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Am I the only one who likes the Usos?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I had to step away for a moment. Somebody please tell me Dean won.


The match ended in a Double Countout during commercial break :troll


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Hey. I like Jey. Jimmy's OK. Ryback can go away.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Time for a samoan superkick party.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I had to step away for a moment. Somebody please tell me Dean won.


Clean as a sheet in a great match!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Has anyone ever noticed how when Ryback comes out they always go to commercial?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KITD said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Usos?


I like them as wrestlers, but they have the personality of a sponge!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I had to step away for a moment. Somebody please tell me Dean won.


Yes it was an awesome match. Dean won clean.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> Where the hell has Rusev been? Is he injured?


Torn Bicep I think


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KITD said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Usos?


No. I like them too.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I don't mind the Usos, I just don't think I like them as most of the other tag teams


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> Where the hell has Rusev been? Is he injured?


If I remember correctly, he got injured during a match against Neville late October/early November.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Crasp said:


> Hey. I like Jey. Jimmy's OK. Ryback can go away.


They're no New Day.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Oh look, it's discount Goldberg.*


No its George Liquor from Ren and Stimpy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> "WHERE KOFI'S ACCENT" SIGN just got confiscated.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Reality Era ac


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



DGenerationMC said:


> The New Day seems to have recovered well from eating Patti LaBelle's pie this morning.


2:03


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



3ku1 said:


> Are the semis going to be on SD or SS. Looks like it is
> 
> Ambrose v Owens
> 
> Roman v ADR


They mentioned several times that the semis will be at SvS.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> Don't worry Swagger just had to catch the city bus to the arena because nobody from WWE was willing to bring him to the arena.


They dropped the Del Rio/Swagger angle like 2 weeks go. :lmao He's not going to be on RAW anytime within the next few months.

At least we got the New Day. :dance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> Torn Bicep I think


Last I heard he is holidaying with Lana.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I forgot just how much of this show is entrances and *commercials*.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



A-C-P said:


> Torn Bicep I think


Oh ok. I was worried he was going the way of Swagger.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Why am I listening to these idiots talking about a wrestler feuding with a C-level actress from the 90's on Twitter?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



DGenerationMC said:


> The match ended in a Double Countout during commercial break :troll


Fuck...

Dean should've won clean.
:deanfpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I think Owens blocking Sabrina the Teenage Witch on twitter will be the most interesting thing that comes out of this match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Melissa Joan Hart making comments on Kevin Owens. Where's she been since 1999? :booklel


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Kevin Owens, all of you posters favorite wrestler, just got owned by a 90s actress


Hahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

See this is the one of the reasons no one can really get over below the upper card level.

Instead of putting over the people in the match they are talking about a Twitter war between people not involved in the match.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

debating on wearing a New Day shirt or a Sasha Banks shirt when I go to RAW...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> Where the hell has Rusev been? Is he injured?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660136889672970240


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think Owens blocking *Sabrina the Teenage Witch* on twitter will be the most interesting thing that comes out of this match.


Melissa Joan Hart will always be _Clarissa_ to me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Raw starting to lose me. Lost the crowd ages ago, as well.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



BuzzKillington said:


> I dont think they are ever going to turn Ambrose heel, especially not to do a feud with Reigns. No way they are going to risk Ambrose getting cheered over Reigns.


It's probably going to be Reigns vs. Ambrose in the final.

Reigns (face) wins against Ambrose (face).
Reigns (face) wins against Ambrose who turns heel during the match but still loses.
Reigns (face) wins against Ambrose (face) who turns heel in the coming weeks.

Ambrose (face) wins against Reigns (face).
Ambrose (face) wins against Reigns who turns heel during the match but still loses.
Ambrose (face) wins against Reigns (face) who turns heel in the coming weeks.

Or whoever turns heel during the match actually wins the title.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I think I enjoy Big E's swiveling hips more than I should.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Big E... stop please I can't breath...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

I want to hear Owens interaction with WWE HOFer Sunny. Get that Melissa Joan Hart nonsense out of here. ut


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crasp said:


> BuzzKillington said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell has Rusev been? Is he injured?
> ...


Rusev is gold on Twitter :rusevyes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Reality Era ac


Brought to you by the same company that has a guy who thinks he's the undead and can produce thunder and lightning from the control room. 

But bringing up past accents - Fuck that! :vince$


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Crasp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660136889672970240


Probably my favorite tweet of all time.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



3ku1 said:


> Are the semis going to be on SD or SS. Looks like it is
> 
> Ambrose v Owens
> 
> Roman v ADR





Young God Seth Rollins said:


> That's a good question. I'd expect them being on SmackDown but you never know.


They have said it'll be at survivor series. Semi finals and finals both on the PPV


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Fuck...
> 
> Dean should've won clean.
> :deanfpalm


I know right? Technical wrestling in jeans got him nowhere.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Usos are such a waste of space


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Well seeing how the tards in the crowd booed the new day and cheered the fucking USOs safe to say Reigns is safe from the crowd tonight


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Fuck anybody who don't like Xavier Woods.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

+1 to the Usos for rocking the French flag colors and pattern on their facepaint tonight. :'D



ShowStopper said:


> "WHERE KOFI'S ACCENT" SIGN just got confiscated.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Byron comparing Big E and Patrick Swayze's character in Dirty Dancing
:StephenA


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Fuck...
> 
> Dean should've won clean.
> :deanfpalm


Well we got some good news for ya bro!


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



3ku1 said:


> Yes it was an awesome match. Dean won clean.


Oh. Somebody gave me a wrong spoiler.:StephenA2

Thanks.bama4 Thank god!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Melissa Joan Hart will always be _Clarissa_ to me.


You mean Clarissa the cold fish that never gave Sam the time of day?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*UCE OWWWW*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ZeroFear0 said:


> They have said it'll be at survivor series. Semi finals and finals both on the PPV


Ah I must have missed it. My bad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Nobody puts Kofi in the corner.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That was STOOPID Ryback


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

what was the point of that?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Why is this match on again this week

didn't they have the same mathcup last week??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Poor DQ finish fpalm


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Idk what it is but every once on awhile Ryback is just massively over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

There are actually crowds out there that boo New Day. These people actually exist? :drake1


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Interesting... so they went the DQ route, yet the babyfaces ended up on top anyway.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Three standing in the ring I'd prefer to never see again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

New Day and Usos gets no love in these Southern States:mj


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

*Ryback clears house, when The Usos are the ones feuding with The New Day.


OK.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

So.. they have Ryback get squashed by Kallisto... and then clean up the whole New Day?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Faces DQ themselves, logic...

And New Day have to make these geeks look good. Cannot stand the Usos.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

What the fuck was that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*

Next Week -

New Day vs Ryback and Usos.

Same Bat time, Same Bat channel.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

And the faces heroically beat down the heels after the bell has rung.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

my god JBL is such a tool!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we've come to the part of the show where the WWE makes fun of their paying customers


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck off byron with your shitty dancing.

And fuck off with the charlotte build up. She sucks, get over it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Truthbetold said:


> Fuck anybody who don't like Xavier Woods.


Fuck anybody who doesn't keep it tight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at this Bryant Gumble ass dude dancing to the Uso music:lol


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Worst raw in years! Not a single good match or segment yet and it's almost 2 hours in. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Is the network worth getting?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

FUCK.

WHY DO YOU KEEP INSULTING YOUR VIEWERS WITH THIS NETWORK PRICING GARBAGE?!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Piss break time!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we get Cole Jr the fuck out of the commentary team? :Out


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Byron was damn near shuckin' and jivin' with that fucking WWE Network sign in his hands. :maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Hawkke said:


> So.. they have Ryback get squashed by Kallisto... and then clean up the whole New Day?


Whenever you're watching this program, make sure to leave your brain at home.

Trust me, so much more enjoyable.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I actually just enjoyed Ryback snapping. That was fun. I also thought it was ok with the Usos that they lost the match....but kicked the shit out of their opponents. If there is no contendership or titles on the line....why not?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Faces get DQed, and it was their own fault. They destroy the heels after the match. Faces are heels.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Idk what it is but every once on awhile Ryback is just massively over


Ryback is the quintessential example of a catchphrase being more over than the wrestler himself.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Charlotte and his dad are such a cute couple.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> FUCK.
> 
> WHY DO YOU KEEP INSULTING YOUR VIEWERS WITH THIS NETWORK PRICING GARBAGE?!


How much is the network these days?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sasha Banks better interrupt this contract signing ala Shawn Michaels in 2004 and just join the match by signing her name on the contract.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Charlotte should wear her Dad's robes to the ring.

So many classics to choose from.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight.....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Charlotte and his dad are such a cute couple.


You mean Ric Flair and his kid brother


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Headliner said:


> New Day and Usos gets no love in these Southern States:mj


*I wonder why :mj*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


> Charlotte should wear her Dad's robes to the ring.
> 
> So many classics to choose from.


Flair probably had to sell them to pay his bills.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Truthbetold said:


> Charlotte should wear her Dad's robes to the ring.
> 
> So many classics to choose from.


I think Eva Marie borrowed most of them after Ric fucked her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



ShowStopper said:


> There are actually crowds out there that boo New Day. These people actually exist? :drake1


Well, they _are_ in South Carolina tonight after all... :draper2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Crasp said:


> How much is the network these days?


$9.99 + your soul.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Next Week -
> 
> New Day vs Ryback and Usos.
> 
> Same Bat time, Same Bat channel.


We had New Day vs. Ryback and the Dudleys for two months, they had to give us a "fresh" match up for the next two months!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hate this crowd all fat and ugly as shit and just staring at New Day like retards, they can all go to hell.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cesaro


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

KITD said:


> Is the network worth getting?


:maisielol

:avon


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> $9.99 + your soul.


Just $9.99?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Crasp said:


> How much is the network these days?


Hmm....

I believe, no... wait a minute. Ah yes. 

It is being offered for $9.99 monthly. 

But according to WWE, you can also be a FUCKING NEANDERTHAL and buy the regular PPV at an staggering, astronomical price of 44.99 according to google. Because fuck the people who buy the PPVs because they have shitty internet, or who actually want to give the company more money.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Or you can go to a local bar that orders the PPV and use that 10$ for booze instead of the shitty network. That way when the show is shit you still have a good time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

look who it is :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight.....


:evans



RyanPelley said:


> Charlotte and his dad are such a cute couple.


:flair4


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cesaro with a big grin on his face


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't play with my feelings, HHH!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Don't worry Cesaro, I am not Vince" :hunter


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Soul Cat said:


> Faces get DQed, and it was their own fault. They destroy the heels after the match. Faces are heels.


Well, in an era, where Mr Superface "Cena" can AA Jon Stewart and the WWE thinks it is fine...

Cesaro in Authority would be great. He looks so nice in a suit.


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

Southern crowds like big bruising wrestlers. Guys that look like they'd beat u up irl.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HHH trolling Cesaro


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corporate :cesaro

Eyepatch him


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*WWE acting like Cesaro has a chance of winning. :lol*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I like Cesaro's "I know you're full of shit Hunter" face while Hunter's talking.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Didn't Cesaro practically beg to join triple h all of last year but hunter was like nah thanks I'll stick with Joey mercury and Jamie noble


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What's the main event?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is just so great


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Cesaro isn't main event? :drake1


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WWE building sympathy for Cesaro? Now i'd be surprised if Reigns ISN'T turning heel tbh


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm actually VERY interested in this match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That sounded and looked like a porno.
:ass


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if this match is now, what's the main event?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 words haunt Cesaro - brass ring


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wait, what?

Why is this now?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Match now = Cesaro not winning


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Win or lose, I think a corporate Cesaro might work, he has the snappy suits and all.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Jimmy Uso lost weight!





Oh it's Roman.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well what is the main event???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LET'S GO CESARO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So if this match is now, what's the main event?


MexiAmerica


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So if this match is now, what's the main event?


*Divas contract signing :draper2 ?*


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

This might not be as predictable as first thought.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So if this match is now, what's the main event?


A six man tag we've seen 50 times this year already.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Time for Cesaro to make da look ..look decent only to fall to a shit superman punch :batista3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL 

They might as well just flash "Cheer Reigns!" on the tron. These segments are such transparent, obvious ploys to get the fans to cheer Reigns over Cesaro.

Vince really does think we're stupid.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cesaro/Reigns goes to an hour draw, please.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *I hate this crowd all fat and ugly as shit and just staring at New Day like retards*


Welcome to the South.

You all come back now. Here.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF is the main event the divas :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4he'snotover


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah excellent. I was thinking this was main event, but I can go to bed after this.

New Day done. Ambrose done. Wyatt done. Owens done. Cesaro time now.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Paige/Charlotte main eventing, heard there is something pretty controversial in it tonight.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Seriously? Kalisto vs ADR is the main event? Who saw that shit coming?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :evans
> 
> 
> I had skipped the New Day match and was reminiscing about the Toonami days.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I thought he wasn't over guys?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

he actually said Roman Empire? eww


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Our wives came to see Roman Reigns." OK....

The Roman Empire. Ugh.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

OH GOD HE'S GOT A MIC, RUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some boos for a big face in SC?

What the hell is it with this crowd?

:drake1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cole Thought the fucker was going to say that Cesaro poll was split.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman picked up a mic fpalm


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

HE4S GOT A MIC

I'M LIVING THROUGH THE PARIS BOMBING ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Reigns out here getting no pop and some boo's with his boring ass.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

O god hes got a Mic....already fumbling his words


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Reigns getting cheered... oh please no...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Roman recapping?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh god, who gave him that mic?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is just going to be Bryan Vs. Reigns from Fastlane again.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Inb4 "I've had to fight and claw..."


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Why are they making Reigns give recap promos? 

There is no reason for this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT POP FOR ROMAN :lel. I thought he would get booed out of the building. I thought he had no fans. What happened guys?*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WHY ARE YOU TELLING US WHAT HAPPENED!?!?!?!?!

Jesus fuck


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh who gave him a fucking mic


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at the "Our Wives Came To See Roman Reigns (Believe That)" sign. :clap

9 times out of 10, they came in more ways than one when it comes to The Roman Empire. :reigns2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The hell is this dumb bitch always summarizing shit we already know?
Damn.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, chances of an upset? what are the chances here or us being curve balled into a Cesaro vs Owens final.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

If Cesaro beats Reigns and then Triple H makes it ADR vs. the masked dude vs. Reigns in the main event starting the heel turn. :banderas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Turn this man a Heel already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who on earth thought it was a good idea to give Reigns a mic?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All these odds stacked against Reigns! How will he possibly kick out at two tonight? :reigns2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He looks like a schizophrenic talking to himself, or like hes practicing a promo in the mirror.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn it they gave Reigns the mic


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Roman Empire?
Roman, you um, you do realize the Romans would have murdered you for not being Roman, yes?


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Previously on Monday night raw by roman reigns


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *THAT POP FOR ROMAN :lel. I thought he would get booed out of the building. I thought he had no fans. What happened guys?*


I know :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How and why did a big face get any boos in the fucking South??

:drake1


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A bit mixed, which is surprising, I figured he'd get universal cheers anywhere in the South?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, God. What is Roman doing?



Shut up, you fool! Somebody shoot that mic out of his hands, please. Months of goodwill out of the window.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I had skipped the New Day match and was reminiscing about the Toonami days.


You know Toonami has been alive and well for the last 3 years, right? Check it out sometime, bruh bruh. :I


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So how much more is Dean going to suck and deep throat Roman's cock?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Horrible promo. 

Interesting that they gave both Ambrose and Reigns mic time and no one else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All Roman does is recap past RAW episodes now. :bryanlol


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Roman telling us things we already know. Stop talking, please.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Just stick to kicking ass Reigns, at least I can stand by you when you do that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Weak pop for Reigns, weak promo by Reigns...

... hopefully this doesn't end with a weak match involving Reigns... with Cesaro of all people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel Punk got bigger pops in Memphis beating up Lawler than everyone on the current roster does now.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, chances of an upset? what are the chances here or us being curve balled into a Cesaro vs Owens final.


As much as we want that to exist.....it falls in with Santa, Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy, and God.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

RR=Replay Reigns lol


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Reigns training for his role after his in ring career: Announcer. Todays lesson was the classic recap, used 500 times each RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Cesaro wins..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Roman Empire?
> Roman, you um, you do realize the Romans would have murdered you for not being Roman, yes?


The Romans had plenty of non Romans in their empire lol

Shit spread from the Atlantic to Central Asia lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Reings got booed in a fucking southern crowd...that's bad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They keep giving him a mic praying he'll gets better, but he just isn't getting any better. Maybe its time they get him a mouth piece to talk for him.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

"BEEEELLEEEEE DATTTT"

Such a obvious promo lmao.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So... Ambrose is the only one not publicly tempted by HHH... obvious turn?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Is Reigns drunk oh no he just stumbled his lines again. No what chants for that Oscar worthy performance though.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> Cesaro/Reigns goes to an hour draw, please.


Cesaro carrying Reigns for an hour wouldn't interest me very long


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> The Romans had plenty of non Romans in their empire lol
> 
> Shit spread from the Atlantic to Central Asia lol


I think you misunderstand


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> How and why did a big face get any boos in the fucking South??
> 
> :drake1


Especially a superhero muscle bound face, which Southern cities seem to absolutely love.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do they make him recap shit they constantly already recap. Useless promo


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Stop talking Roman it's not helping.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cant wait for Reigns to wins so I can just :ha at people not giving him a chance


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> How and why did a big face get any boos in the fucking South??
> 
> :drake1



sssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhh

THE SMARKS ARE WRONG, TONIGHT IS THE PROOF

REIGNS IS UNIVERSALLY OVER NOT BOOED NEXT FACE OF THE COMPANY BELEEEEEEEEE DAT


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Smackdown Spoilers: Roman recaps Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So artificially creating "odds to overcome" I swear I've seen that before :cena


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Good god he is so boring.

I seriously think the bad guy from no country for old men had more personality.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Seriously though, why isn't Reigns vs Cesaro the main event? Is the Diva's Contract signing really going to main event this Raw? Da fuck?


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I can sum up his promo.

"I'm going to win. Surprised?"


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Meris said:


> Reigns getting cheered...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Reings got booed in a fucking southern crowd...that's bad


He's Samoan so he counts as a ***** too.:mj


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> They keep giving him a mic praying he'll gets better, but he just isn't getting any better. Maybe its time they get him a mouth piece to talk for him.


To think that all this time Rollins and Ambrose were his mouthpieces and even Rollins isn't the best talker. 

I agree he needs a mouthpiece, badly. If he could have had Lana he should have.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

SHIV said:


> All Roman does is recap past RAW episodes now. :bryanlol


Reminds me of a certain other guy that WWE is in no way trying to turn Roman into.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This could be a new gimmick for Reigns. He should start every promo with "Previously on Monday Night Raw..."


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If sasha isnt involved in contract signing..then theirs no point having it in main event .


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Roman 'previously on RAW' Reigns


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> You know Toonami has been alive and well for the last 3 years, right? Check it out sometime, bruh bruh. :I


I barely watch TV anymore. Plus I don't have cable or satelite anymore until I get Dish Network installed. But thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

truelove said:


> Cesaro carrying Reigns for an hour wouldn't interest me very long


That would require Reigns to be able to go more than 5-10 mins ... :cena


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Even though I expect Cesaro not to win I do expect a good match from both these men!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

truelove said:


> Cesaro carrying Reigns for an hour wouldn't interest me very long


But......but......they can just trade European uppercuts and Spears the whole time. Cesaro can yodel and Roman can roar like a lion.



What, people wouldn't like that?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Roman has me so invested in this match. Come on sexy Ro-Ro, you can do it!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Especially a superhero muscle bound face, which Southern cities seem to absolutely love.


Does it has something to do with the fact that the average I.Q there has been reported to be about 70 ?

IT COULDN'T BE


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Horrible promo.
> 
> Interesting that they gave both Ambrose and Reigns mic time and no one else.


I noticed that as well, good catch my friend. I wonder if the WWE is just wanting to gauge some last reactions and trying to figure out if either Ambrose should win and do dramatic control changes to Raw, or if Reigns will be better as a heel by getting help from the Authority to beat Ambrose Sunday...because of his ideology and vision lol. It makes sense to a degree.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so damn hyped for this match. 

Triple H is amazing, btw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus christ people Reigns got cheers are you deaf? He had very little boos. Some of you are too much


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So artificially creating "odds to overcome" I swear I've seen that before :cena


And making it sound like he would fight all four finalists :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DJ2334 said:


> Seriously though, why isn't Reigns vs Cesaro the main event? Is the Diva's Contract signing really going to main event this Raw? Da fuck?


Hey, at least I can go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> FUCK.
> 
> WHY DO YOU KEEP INSULTING YOUR VIEWERS WITH THIS NETWORK PRICING GARBAGE?!


Insulting the fans' intelligence and shitting on their opinions = Best for business. :vince$

I thought you would've known that by now considering they've been doing it for years now.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

WEEEEE WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> They keep giving him a mic praying he'll gets better, but he just isn't getting any better. Maybe its time they get him a mouth piece to talk for him.












*THE MONSTER ROMAN REIGNS AND THE SINISTER MINISTER!*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Cant wait for Reigns to wins so I can just :ha at people not giving him a chance


Because an entire year of all the chances he's been given and failed constantly with don't count.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Over as FUCK.

lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Make Roman look strong Cesaro :vince3*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Cesaro Wrestling... It should be Cesaro Sports Entertainment, dammit."


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Headliner said:


> He's Samoan so he counts as a ***** too.:mj


You mean they're not fooled by his azure blue contact lenses?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Headliner said:


> He's Samoan so he counts as a ***** too.:mj


They cheered the Rock tho so that's no excuse.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Pullin' for the Swiss boy.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Solf said:


> Does it has something to do with the fact that the average I.Q there has been reported to be about 70 ?
> 
> IT COULDN'T BE


Is that an actual stat? If so, then that's awful..


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Jesus christ people Reigns got cheers are you death? He had very little boos. Some of you are too much


Getting any boos as a face with a southern crowd is not a good sign


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember when fuckers complained about lack of crowd noise for :ambrose4?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey, please don't act disappointed at the end of the match, we all know how this is going to end anyway.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I can hear a pin drop -- hopefully the crowd is just momentarily dormant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Jesus christ people Reigns got cheers are you death? He had very little boos. Some of you are too much


Yes. I am the death that walks, Roman Reigns is death when he talks.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That wasn't a bad promo by Reigns' tragic standards.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, I think I'm done with RAW.

ADR/Swagger has been dropped, 0 interest in seeing the divas' contract signing or ADR/Kalisto, so...

With no Swagger, New Day is like the only reason to watch RAW.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Roman Reigns might have the most patronising facial expressions ever. I just screams, I'm better than you.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

DJ2334 said:


> WEEEEE WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

If it wasn't for this tournament we would have gotten a lot of pointless matches involving Rollins and Reigns leading up to Survivor Series.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige in the main event. and divas? Hey I am not complaining. Paige's house and all . If it is the main event. I find it ironical lack of recognition fro the divas. They get a possible chance to close Raw, and ppl are bitching.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> I barely watch TV anymore. Plus I don't have cable or satelite anymore until I get Dish Network installed. But thanks for letting me know.


I hear ya. But yeah, if you're ever interested in it, it comes on Cartoon Network on Saturdays beginning at midnight and lasts until 3:00 AM and basically plays a lot of anime much like it did during its heyday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truthbetold said:


> They cheered the Rock tho so that's no excuse.


Don't take me serious.:westbrook2


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

They should do a storyline where Reigns' hair is cut off and he loses all his strength. Build it back up with him figuring out that his strength comes from within and all he has to do is BO-lieve!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"He doesn't connect with the crowd" :vince :tripsscust


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Worst possible crowd to do this match infront of :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Jesus christ people Reigns got cheers are you death? He had very little boos. Some of you are too much











You called?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:mark: Cesaro


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Solf said:


> Hey, please don't act disappointed at the end of the match, we all know how this is going to end anyway.


Yeah, we know. It's terrible when I know Cesaro will lose....but light up the match. Used to it at this point.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

And I thought the crowd was already dead during Ziggler/Ambrose match... Sad thing is, Vince will blame Cesaro for this...


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow. People hear what they want on here. I heard almost no pop at all for Cesaro.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rest hold jokes in 3..2..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck, Charlotte is KOing Paige to end RAW isn't she? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was an awesome fucking sequence!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Too much chain wrestling between big guys. Start tossin and smackin each other.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll laugh if the contract signings ends Raw before the last big ppv of the year :ha


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The Swiss boy taking Romance Rains to school!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Delivering

WWE's true Power House


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Welp, I think I'm done with RAW.
> 
> ADR/Swagger has been dropped, 0 interest in seeing the divas' contract signing or ADR/Kalisto, so...
> 
> With no Swagger, New Day is like the only reason to watch RAW.


Lol mate I know your a swagger mark. But do you really believe Swagger was going to part of raw, let alone the star of the show? Swagger is Raw? LOL come on now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Is that an actual stat? If so, then that's awful..


I'd like to tell you it's satire (it is), but I'm not even sure anymore at this point.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro is absurdly strong.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That cartwheel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JBL knows Reigns is the underdog in this match. :eyeroll


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Cesaro'' is a hard name to chant.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dueling chants is nice!

Men: "Let's go Cesaro"
Women/Children: "Let's go Reigns"


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

God, Cesaro is so good. I mentally spooge watching him wrestle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Beat his ass SAGAT!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Everything! :mark:
Cesaro! :mark:
Does! :mark:

:mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

rest holds 5 minutes into the rest and they want him to be champion :ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Crowd is so dead.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Too much chain wrestling between big guys. Start tossin and smackin each other.*


No reason for Cesaro to lower himself because Reigns lack any wrestling talent


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. is this a proper dueling chant?? Is this both members of the match mentioned by the crowd??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro getting chants in SC?

WTF kind of twilight zone shit is this?

:drake1


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

There has been some real intelligence tonight for what traditionally southern crowds will want to watch. little fuckery, chain wrestling, hard hitting, holds, just proper wrestling.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is actually quieter than Ambrose/Ziggler. WTF kinda drugs are they passing around to this crowd?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

That springboard uppercut is a thing of beauty.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cesaro flying around like a cruiserweight! Love it.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I swear if Ambrose advances to face Reigns and Ambrose "injures" his knee for millionth time to be a disadvantage for him...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Usually, Vince says frak the brass ring... You're losing anyway.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

DROPKICK TO THE ASS OF REIGNS! TO THE ACTUAL ASS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE makes these matches so darn predictable when the other guy dominates the first and second parts of the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unmatched athleticism when he is not even the best athlete in WWE :ha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my god, if Cesaro steals this crowd from Reigns.................


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Cesaro is the real ShowOff, not Ziggler.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If this match is on now, what is ending Raw tonight?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Dude cesaro did a cartwheel on ring rope wowww. And reigns is gased loooooooooooooooooooooopoooooooooooooool


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

The match slows down with Roman in control. Poor Cesaro.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Nooo nooo don't break here!!! urrghhh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE makes these matches so darn predictable when the other guy dominates the first and second parts of the match.


Welcome to the Cena era :cena


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cesaro is making Reigns look silly, and not in that "heel dominate face" sort of way.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Reigns looks like he needs an oxygen tank already and Cesaro is just getting started.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, the tilt-a-whirl slam was a cool move...back in 1992.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cesaro is losing to this hack..its sad man


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe I'm just old, but I actually like the pacing of this match. Has a classic old school feel to it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh No, Reigns' shoulder is hurt...How will he ever execute the Superman Punch and Spear now?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Everyone ready for Reigns to overcome? Here it comes.... AFTER COMMERCIAL!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Reigns getting that halftime push.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If this match is on now, what is ending Raw tonight?


Probably Bray Wyatt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> Dude cesaro did a cartwheel on ring rope wowww. And reigns is gased loooooooooooooooooooooopoooooooooooooool


Yeha that cartwheel was really nice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*There we go with the uppercuts. Soon as momentum gets started, they go to a commercial







*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Wanna see some Reigns offence here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Dueling chants is nice!
> 
> Men: "Let's go Cesaro"
> Women/Children: "Let's go Reigns"


Agreed, especially from a Southern crowd due to them typically buying into the main event faces much more so than the mid-card ones.

Shame that Cesaro isn't gonna benefit from it because of the higher-ups idiotic mentality of him being "too foreign / Swiss / European", but we can only hope that changes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW thread namer guy.. Shouldn't that be drinks?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Dueling chants is nice!
> 
> Men: "Let's go Cesaro"
> Women/Children: "Let's go Reigns"


That sounds familiar. :cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro is a fucking wrestling monster.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns getting his ass kicked. We know where this is going. Superman Punch!! OR Cesaro is Holms .


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Reigns may actually set the record for most four star matches in one year. Very impressive


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Oh No, Reigns' shoulder is hurt...How will he ever execute the Superman Punch and Spear now?


Don't you worry, he hears all those pro-Roman chants!

He'll howl like the big dog he is and overcome those odds!

Just watch!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *There we go with the uppercuts. Soon as momentum gets started, they go to a commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VINTAGE WWE :cole


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Oh my god, if Cesaro steals this crowd from Reigns.................


One guy is protected and presented as a real star. The other is presented as a failure and booked to get punched out by Big Show in throwaway segments. They have no business getting comparable reactions.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *There we go with the uppercuts. Soon as momentum gets started, they go to a commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta find some way to curb Cesaro's steam and then pin it on him being "too foreign / Swiss / European".

:vince$


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Agreed, especially from a Southern crowd due to them typically buying into the main event faces much more so than the mid-card ones.
> 
> Shame that Cesaro isn't gonna benefit from it because of the higher-ups idiotic mentality of him being "too foreign / Swiss / European", but we can only hope that changes.


Yawn....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I bet they put del Rio/Kalisto on Smackdown :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree match pacing vs commercial breaks are a huge problem in wwe.
S.M.H!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not as anti Reigns as most around here, but his promo was so bad that I lost my erection...infuriating my wife because we're trying to get pregnant. By the way, what does "ovulating" mean?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Oh No, Reigns' shoulder is hurt...How will he ever execute the Superman Punch and Spear now?


:deanfpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice kick


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THAT BIG BOOT BY ROMAN!!!!*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's been about eight minutes and Reigns looks like he's been wrestling for half and hour.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

God damn Reigns looks like hes ready to pass out how in the hell is he going to pull double duty


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

thanks for that replay showing me what happened 5 seconds ago, you know in case i forgot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought WWE hated when you look blown up in the ring?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I know wrestling has evolved over the years, but do they really need to continue to show the damn belt before and after every commercial? It does nothing to further the match or sell the story of the tournament, especially when the bracket is shown every 15 minutes, and every fan knows this match is for advancement for the belt.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just dont see the business sense is a forced push of a guy with practically no redeeming qualities that the crowd isn't behind, while passing over guys with all the tools that the crowd loves.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> Yawn....


Stop! That's just what they want you to do when it comes to Cesaro!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> God damn Reigns looks like hes ready to pass out how in the hell is he going to pull double duty


Its called selling. Something wrestler do in matches


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> he actually said Roman Empire? eww


I'm surprised Ambrose 'Asylum' is PC is in 2015.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I miss Rollins.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Roman is always gased looooooool


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> It's been about eight minutes and Reigns looks like he's been wrestling for half and hour.


Roman just needs a tank or two of oxygen and he'll be fine.

By the way, the pace of this match is glacial.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DAT CESARO NO SELL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Cesaro Section *HERE WE GO :mark:*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> God damn Reigns looks like hes ready to pass out how in the hell is he going to pull double duty


You posted the same thing like ten times this match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Aaaand here ends the entertaining portion of the match and begins the Reigns moves of doom. Ok I was a few seconds too early.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Reigns attire is pretty much protection


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

You would think with low gas prices that Reigns could fill up his tank before a match like this...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

All them damn clotheslines


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You posted the same thing like ten times this match


and every time he has nobody has cared.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Are they trying to get Cesaro over here?


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Reigns is more gassed than my boy angle


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Tap!!!!!!! Please!!!!!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Its called selling. Something wrestler do in matches


Yeah selling 5 mins into the match not to mention every Irish whip he slowed down


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

tap out


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DAT SHARPSHOOTER INTO CROSSFACE


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> I know wrestling has evolved over the years, but do they really need to continue to show the damn belt before and after every commercial? It does nothing to further the match or sell the story of the tournament, especially when the bracket is shown every 15 minutes, and every fan knows this match is for advancement for the belt.


If they didn't keep showing the belt I think I'd forget this was a WWE WHC tournement. I'm also glad they keep showing replays of stuff that hhappened 3 minutes ago incase I forget that too.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao. Reigns getting carried so hard.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

HOw many time has Cole used "stun" or "stunned" tonight??


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns selling as good as Cena :ha


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> By the way, what does "ovulating" mean?


idk, sounds made up


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How is Reigns gassed after 10 minutes of being on his back?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Somewhere in the back Vince is screaming and throwing everything in his arm's reach.
DAMMIT WHY IS HE USING THAT MOVE????
:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LETS GO ROMAN!!! LIFT HIS ASS UP!!!!!*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

NEVER GIVE UP, ROMAN!


Oh, wait :cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Are they trying to get Cesaro over here?


Yes & no. They like Cesaro to an extent so they're giving him alot but he's not winning the match which would do more than anything.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

It would be a travesty if Cesaro doesn't win


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns is tired shit. Cesaro's back is hurting from carrying that scrub the entire match. Let me guess.. stupid superman punch outta nowhere, spear, and win.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> Lmao. Reigns getting carried so hard.


Reigns has more four plus matches this year than Cesaro has his whole career...

#facts


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

TAP OUT YOU MOHERFUCKER.

FUCK THIS SOMOAN CENA. 

FUCK

FUCK.

I'M NOT READY FOR 10 MORE YEARS OF THIS HORSE SHIT.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck off. Inured arm. Cross face. Centre of ring. Samoan drop...wait what?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro is phenomenal in the ring.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Cesaro has schooled Reigns in every way tonight.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Pretty cool spot there, gotta give it to 'em.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> How is Reigns gassed after 10 minutes of being on his back?


I guess no one knows what selling means ITT


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

**Crossface*

Vince: Send Cesaro straight to my office in the morning, I've got some yodeling he needs to brush up on ..*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

nobody on here has heard of selling before it seems


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't stand the rehashed injury angles.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Cesaro is taking Reigns to school and the crowd is eating it up.

Reigns is a mistake.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are there actually smarks in SC nowadays?

:drake1


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro's arm is seriously hurt.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

All this teasing is only going to make Cesaro's loss more bitter.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cesaro THE


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Cesaro looks like a star.

Roman Reigns looks the gassed out lady that decides to take up pilates.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a two sided coin for Roman. On one hand, Cesaro is here to make Roman look good. On the other hand, fans who aren't blind idiots can clearly see that Cesaro is the superior worker.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ref counted to five and didn't call DQ? Okay.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so depressing.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

HAHA Those are the laziest clotheslines of all time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Are there actually smarks in SC nowadays?


They are everywhere now :vince7


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Crasp said:


> All this teasing is only going to make Cesaro's loss more bitter.


Yea.. Vince likes to troll the IWC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman's Deadlift Sitout Powerbomb is a thing of beauty :banderas*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Deadlifting Cesaro 15 minutes into a match.

Everybody saying Reigns has no stamina, shut the hell up would ya?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

all in all... said:


> idk, sounds made up


I thought my wife may be making it up...said it was important for baby making


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love you Reigns, but what the fuck was up with those corner clotheslines looking flabbier and sicker than Sting at WrestleMania?

:westbrook3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT all of those boos.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shut up Cole.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, the boos were deafening there for a minute.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

what a match!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LOL its hilarious how much Cesaro is showing up Reigns here. Cesaro is carrying Romans tired samoan ass. Reings was gassed out an hour ago. This is your future ladies and gentle man, The Rock's Cena.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Are there actually smarks in SC nowadays?
> 
> :drake1


Yeah they had something called Mid Atlantic Wrestling allot of them grew up watching.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL Reigns is losing this crowd and it's in the SOUTH.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> This is a two sided coin for Roman. On one hand, Cesaro is here to make Roman look good. On the other hand, fans who aren't blind idiots can clearly see that Cesaro is the superior worker.


Ray Charles stevie wonder and Ronnie milsap could ass see that Cesaro is leagues ahead of cena jr


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> nobody on here has heard of selling before it seems


They are use to midgets doing 900 splash into concrete and kicking out, God forbid Reigns just no sell's Cesaro offense


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dude in the blue shirt and glasses is on fire in the crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cesaro is MVP


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

It's incredible how much better Cesaro is than Reigns. He's basically wrestling at the pace of a Snorlax to keep Reigns looking good, when in fact... He's awful.

Cesaro is 50x the talent Roman is, and it's showing right here. It's unfortunate we will see Reigns suddenly come to life, hit a superman punch and end it with a spear. Fuck sakes.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

All these Reign marks flipping out over a power bomb kek


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cesaro is good at sports entertaining me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow those boos are huge :lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

JBL held the title and ratings and ticket sales went through the floor. He was a worse champion than Diesel.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"this is awesome" is right. win or loose, cesaro looks like a million bucks after tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HE KICKED OUT AT TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :CENA


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet you the crowd is cheering Cesaro selling that punch
Not cheering roman


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What a garbage finish.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*It reminds me of Goldberg v Regal ..

Well .. I guess TNA would do a better job booking Antonio.*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

That's all, folks.

Damn good stuff :clap


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Get ready for 10 years of that lousy shit.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuck Reigns. Torture waiting for him to go over Ambrose Sunday.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck off


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

andd im done. click off.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> Yeah they had something called Mid Atlantic Wrestling allot of them grew up watching.


Yeah we did. We knew what selling was too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I knew he would win so fine with that.

But that was a fucking awesome match.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Fuck everything. Seriously, he got fucking carried this entire match. 

Fuck.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

I thought Roman wasn't over???


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Even though I knew it was happening, I'm still pissed.


Reigns is utter garbage.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Fucking bullshit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He didn't even hook the leg :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha suck a dick. Reigns is advancing to the semis :yes :yes :yes


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

:reigns2


----------



## Max Capacity (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 11/16*



Maelstrom21 said:


> The beef is overdone but I was trying to come up with a way to add some star power to that match while also making the field wide open for the WWE tournament and also staying realistic.
> 
> Roman Reigns will be having a Wrestlemania moment this year whether we like it or not.


Yeah, that makes sense. It's so easy to get tunnel vision leading up to a PPV that I forget that there are more coming for us, endlessly, until the end of time.

What's one more Reigns and Ambrose dust up with the Wyatts?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, Cesaro did his job tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Weak ass spear.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

ok, time to go to bed. And I nearly had a very small hope, Cesaro could win...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

:cena4SHOCKING


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I mean, we knew it was coming. Still hurts.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn that match was sick as fuck


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Fuck this!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone but you Roman.unk4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro looks like a fool after that loss. Earlier in the night Triple H was saying to him to do what it takes to win and all that. Should've hit low blows, gouged the eyes, whatever

But we knew who was winning


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Good job Cesaro. In more ways than one.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Reigns-Cesaro doesn't main event a PPV for the WWE Title one day, it'd be a fucking tragedy.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fuck vince. Fuck Roman. How dare they make Cesaro lose. Are you fucking serious?! I'm so angry I'm going to post several threads about this...

Lmao at anyone (if there is anyone) who thought Cesaro had a chance in hell. We're officially in DA Look Era. And you can BEEELLLEEEEE DAT.


----------



## SiriusLee (Nov 6, 2015)

Cesaro vs Reigns was gold... omg...

Awesome match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Standing ovation by the crowd. Roman shirts and signs all over the place. OH GNOEZ, DAT HEAT!!!! He's so hated :grande. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match... shame Cesaro can't catch a break.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am shocked Maggle!*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Reigns got super exposed tonight its great


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> All these Reign marks flipping out over a power bomb kek


Sin Cara/Hunico legit does that deadlift power bomb better :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns won but Cesaro was the MVP in that match :kd 

Good match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great match :clap. I expected nothing less from these 2


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

And there it is. Cesaro looked like a megastar and for his efforts loses to a far less talented individual.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Be a Samoan Fabio and get that superman push over better talent because you got the look brehs.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

LET THE TEARS BEGIN!!!!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, of course.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This crowd has to stop with all these boos. This is like Royal Rumble all over again. GTFO ut


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Everything has gone as expected so far.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

...and Vince is like


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know you pro Reigns fans are being just as petty and pathetic as the anti reigns fans. Its true, its damn true. Damn good match, and a damn good finish. Unfortunately the wrong person lost. But we all knew it was Reigns from day one.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

MajinTrunks said:


> "this is awesome" is right. win or loose, cesaro looks like a million bucks after tonight.


Which unfortunately doesn't matter at anymore. The days of someone losing in a great match, but then going on to bigger and better things are long gone. Evidence being all the great matches Cesaro has had and all the guys that Cena supposedly "elevated."

To Vince this match was about 1 thing: Cesaro making Reigns look strong. Cesaro will now go back to the midcard because Vince doesn't like him.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

What's kind of humorous, is that if Reigns would have lost right there, we'd be getting daily threads titled, "You know, Roman is starting to grow on me..."

But he won, so let the hate continue.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose got a bigger pop when he won.

Which is kind of amazing when you consider how they've been presented and pushed.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sigh. So painfully predictable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boy oh boy, I hope they turn Reigns. Getting boos in the south as a face is pretty unheard of.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> This crowd has to stop with all these boos. This is like Royal Rumble all over again. GTFO ut


Reigns needs to get talent first


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Get ready for 10 years of that lousy shit.


I love how your avatar neatly complements what you just posted.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Standing ovation by the crowd. Roman shirts and signs all over the place. OH GNOEZ, DAT HEAT!!!! He's so hated :grande. *


He is so hated :ha


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is obvious that they put Cesaro vs Roman so the first could make a good match for the second. Well, it was.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The contact is ending raw :ha 

The last raw before SS :maury


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I am okay with the Reigns win, I want Ambrose/Reigns in the final.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You can see why the WWE is in such a state


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Great job Cesaro! GOAT!

It's just so artificial with Reigns.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cesaro deserves so much better


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Boy oh boy, I hope they turn Reigns. Getting boos in the south as a face is pretty unheard of.


I was just surprised at how quiet they were for most of this match -- then again, it was a predictable and predictability kills excitement


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Even though I knew he would win, I'm still bummed out.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ten years. TEN FUCKING YEARS.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Another great tourney match. :clap Only downside was Reigns' bitch-made corner clothesline barrage. Hopefully he gets rid of that spot from here on out, since its always come off as very 50/50 in looking believable.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Man there is so much butthurt in here. 

This was designed and delivered exactly as it should. A fantastic match where Cesaro looked phenomenal and in the end Reigns comes out with the win and looking very strong. 

I don't understand what you're all mad about, because it was exactly as expected.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for Cesaro to get handed pushes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I for one hope Paige and Charlotte close raw. Haven't had divas closing raw in ages. It's Paiges House .


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Good match and Cesaro looked great... If Vince didn't see it tonight then he'll never see Cesaro as a top guy.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Both of these athletes with an amazing match....mmmmm no more like Cesaro carried that match and looked so damn good. God damn, I knew Cesaro would lose...but they almost had me hoping towards the end. Cesaro should get a short reign like 2 pay per views....and stay in the mix for a rematch and a triple threat, then drop the title. At this point, I'm down with Corporate Ambrose ...Reigns just isn't ready for the title, but it will be shoved in our faces this time. Blah. At least Cena wouldn't gas...can't believe I'm justifying him as long time champ, but just did.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

They've done Reigns no favours making him face Cesaro on route. Was always going to cause some hate.

However considering someone had to put Cesaro out, probably better it's the guys who goes on to win it instead of Owens beating him again, or someone like Del Rio or Kalisto doing so.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get used to this. This is a preview of things to come and it will continue unabated for a really long time. But it does feel like he will be screwed at Survivor Series. We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope he turns heel as well. Then he can win the title, hold it until mania where he faces rumble winner Cesaro. You would like that right peeps?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> He is so hated :ha


*We were told there would be full scale riots when Roman wins. I didn't see any trash thrown in the ring or fires started. What gives?*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Let's all get this hashtag going everyone #BeleeDat 

Da Look Era has begun. No derailing dat hype train now.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Where you at Legit Boss?

LOL dat boos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And Sheamus continues to be quiet as fuck...

...Coincidence?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

..


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

As much as i wanted Cesaro to win. Fucking great match. Damn good raw.
But im hating the dismissive-ness towards the divas contract signing.

Im looking forward to it. Hey at least the divas ending raw is something different.


----------



## stevobo (Feb 16, 2007)

Is the contract signing going to end the show?? They are advertising it like it will lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Cesaro but the most painful aspect of that was the predictability of the outcome. Good work by Cesaro to keep me guessing though. 

I don't hate Reigns, I wish him all the success in the world, but he was very much exposed in that match with someone of Cesaro's quality.

I think what pisses some people off and causes the most booing is when Reigns is outclassed a whole match and then we see the moveset come in and everyone knows the match outcome and where it is going. It's no coincidence about when a crowd starts to turn against Reigns again after he gradually wins them over during a match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> Man there is so much butthurt in here.
> 
> This was designed and delivered exactly as it should. A fantastic match where Cesaro looked phenomenal and in the end Reigns comes out with the win and looking very strong.
> 
> I don't understand what you're all mad about, because it was exactly as expected.


Well I think people want more from Cesaro who clearly carried the match knowing that even though he looked great in a loss he might still be stuck in the spot he's in for the foreseeable future. 

Plus some resent the Reigns push they see as them shoving Reigns down their throats even though they think he's not ready.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Rodgers said:


> This crowd has to stop with all these boos. This is like Royal Rumble all over again. GTFO ut


NewsFlah: Star power gets cheered


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I figured out what Cesaro is missing...normal sized nipples


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Off to bed now, happy to have it end there for me. Reigns vs Cesaro awesome match but 3 hour Raw just doesnt work out for me regarding sleep times


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Another great tourney match. :clap Only downside was Reigns' bitch-made corner clothesline barrage. Hopefully he gets rid of that spot from here on out, since its always come off as very 50/50 in looking believable.


He did it twice tonight. It unfortunately isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *We were told there would be full scale riots when Roman wins. I didn't see any trash thrown in the ring or fires started. What gives?*


I know. What the hell? we were duped


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> Man there is so much butthurt in here.
> 
> This was designed and delivered exactly as it should. A fantastic match where Cesaro looked phenomenal and in the end Reigns comes out with the win and looking very strong.
> 
> I don't understand what you're all mad about, because it was exactly as expected.


Does Reigns really look that strong? It's the same Cena booking that turned people against him 10 years ago. I don't dislike Reigns, but the booking does him no favors.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dudleys!!! It's 1999 all over again! Best tag team ever!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nick Bockwinkel.............the best technical wrestler that the WWE Universe has never heard of.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I was just surprised at how quiet they were for most of this match


It pretty much follows the metrics. Reigns is over to a certain degree, but not to the level of his push.

Yes, he sells merch, but so did Ambrose when he got a bit of a push. He moves house show tickets a bit, but not close to as strongly as he should. He certainly isn't moving ratings in a big way.

Reigns is over in a late-career Randy Orton way. By that I mean he's presented as this enormous star, but nobody actually sees him as one and it doesn't show up in the metrics.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Awesome match, the predictability of the finish is what hurt it evidently; If Reign's pulled off something that wasn't the ol' 1-2 punch-spear then it would have looked better on him.*


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Ascension is still around? Lol, totally forgot about them.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ascension .. Who are these guys again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Didn't know we'd get the Dudleyz vs the Road Warriors in 2015:mark:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Fuck Cesaro losing clean.

What's a real travesty is no video tribute to Nick Bockwinkel.

This match is pointless. They need to pay tribute to Bockwinkel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow the Dudleys down to randomly squashing jobbers now


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro vs Reigns was very good. The other two matches were better imo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I know. What the hell? we were duped


What are you even talking about? You said last week he would have the crowd entirely in his corner for this match because it was in the South. That didn't exactly happen. Not even close.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns got carried so hard, he might as well had been literally piggybacking on Cesaro's back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DJHJR86 said:


> What's kind of humorous, is that if Reigns would have lost right there, we'd be getting daily threads titled, "You know, Roman is starting to grow on me..."
> 
> But he won, so let the hate continue.


Not me. I'm consistent with my disdain. If he lost, I'd be dancing like Diddy right now.

It's going to take a lot for him to show me some redeemable qualities other than his hair.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Does Reigns really look that strong? It's the same Cena booking that turned people against him 10 years ago. I don't dislike Reigns, but the booking does him no favors.


I'm on this boat.

If they booked Reigns competently, he'd be well liked by the majority. At the moment he has kids cheering for him (which is no surprise considering the wins and his cheesy gimmick) but continue like this and he'll go down the Cena route quicker than Cena did himself.

Heel turn would be refreshing.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

An over three hour show and they can't do a 60-90 second video for Nick Bockwinkel?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved Nick but he was equally great as Verne was. Should have aired a tribute video to him because he was truly a *GREAT.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Diva Revolution to end RAW for Ratings. Has nothing to do with Ronda getting knocked out or anything........:vince$


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

All that match did for me is show how anything other than a Reigns heel turn will be a massive mistake on Sunday. Booed by even a small fraction of the South is pretty bad news for the top face of the company, give the guy the chance with a mouthpiece and a monster heel run.. it's so obvious that this is the way to go if they want him as over as they want/need him to be. If face Reigns or heel Sheamus walks out with the title at SS? It's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> What are you even talking about? You said last week he would have the crowd entirely in his corner for this match because it was in the South. That didn't exactly happen. Not even close.


I never said that, and I hope he gets more boos, better chance for him to turn heel then


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Cosmic Wasteland (2015-2015)

You will be missed...slightly...by a handful of smarks...at least until next week


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Isin't Buba Buba dating Velvet Sky?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I swear I can't for the life of me figure out where some folks around here have gotten their 'wrestling' _knowledge_ Roman sold that match like gold. Cesaro sold that match like gold. When two guys go at it like that...pretty much no hold barred may the best man win, THAT'S they\ way it SHOULD look. They were both incredible in their respective positions in that match. Don't have single complaint. Had Cesaro won, I'd have felt the same way.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So what is the main event? I'm not watching so I popped in here and was surprised to see everyone discussing the Cesaro/Reigns match, which I thought would have ended the show.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't believe I live in a world where Reigns is getting pushed over Cesaro. 

Reigns with his fucking circa 1999 bullshit Attitude Era punch-a-thon offense. I mean what the fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I never said that, and I hope he gets more boos, better chance for him to turn heel then


Maybe I'm mistaking you for someone else then. Someone on here did, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DJHJR86 said:


> Fuck Cesaro losing clean.
> 
> What's a real travesty is no video tribute to Nick Bockwinkel.
> 
> This match is pointless. They need to pay tribute to Bockwinkel.


He would of got a video if he was a WWE guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's what we need in the third hour - a D-Von hot tag segment. Shoulder tackles for everyone.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Agreed, especially from a Southern crowd due to them typically buying into the main event faces much more so than the mid-card ones.
> 
> Shame that Cesaro isn't gonna benefit from it because of the higher-ups idiotic mentality of him being "too foreign / Swiss / European", but we can only hope that changes.


It's odd because Cesaro has, arguably, just as good a "look" as Reigns, elite in the ring, has charisma (or he wouldn't be able to get 50/50 support in a match against Reigns in SC), and is just as poor on the mic. Cesaro, for all intents and purposes, is Reigns 2.0, updated and improved, so why not go with him as your top guy?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know it's LOLTNA 99.9999% of the time, but it will be a shame if we never see the Bully Ray heel character in the WWE


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Why is this match on ? What a waste of time .


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Random match is random


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Nick Bockwinkel.............the best technical wrestler that the WWE Universe has never heard of.


If they haven't, they are either young, or have no clue about wrestling.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread should be titled: "BELEE DAT". Just sayin.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *We were told there would be full scale riots when Roman wins. I didn't see any trash thrown in the ring or fires started. What gives?*


Nobody cares that much those boo's are short for boring.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Ascension is borderline fake Razor and Diesel in 1996...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This awful diva segment is seriously gonna main-event:sodone


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Cesaro should get some kind of push after making Reigns look that good. Reward the talent Vince, if you've gotten too old & lazy to run the business right, then step aside and let someone else takeover. At least then maybe the real talent on the roster would get rewarded when they earn it like Cesaro clearly did tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's what we need in the third hour - a D-Von hot tag segment. Shoulder tackles for everyone.


Greatest TNA World TV Champ ever.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Ascension are a joke lol. But good to see the Dudleys again, big part of my childhood. Smackdown ps1! Renee .


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

We all knew the result, but I can't complain. Great Match and Cesaro proved he is OVER, and not just with Smark crowds like everyone claims.

Going toe to toe with the top casual draw and getting equally great reactions from a notoriously safe crowd, Cesaro proved he can and does belong higher in the card. Also Kudos to Reigns, great match. 

Matches like this do make me excited for the future. I really hope we get to see Cesaro included in that future. I loved the hell outta seeing him in something significant again 

[USER]Legit BOSS[/USER] Enjoy the win my man!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone actually buy Zeb Coulter just suddenly changing his philosophy for next to no reasonable explanation?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Del Rio looks like a fucking wrestler. 

Cesaro vs Del Rio would be great wrestling matches for World Championships. Not in WWE though.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It pretty much follows the metrics. Reigns is over to a certain degree, but not to the level of his push.
> 
> Yes, he sells merch, but so did Ambrose when he got a bit of a push. He moves house show tickets a bit, but not close to as strongly as he should. He certainly isn't moving ratings in a big way.
> 
> Reigns is over in a late-career Randy Orton way. By that I mean he's presented as this enormous star, but nobody actually sees him as one and it doesn't show up in the metrics.


No metrics?

Ticket sales: his house shows out sold even Cenas

Merchandise: number two as you mentioned, behind only John Cena

Cheers: obviously very over. I don't care it was a southern crowd. He was over on the west coast too

Social media. Number one

He's over, I'm sorry you don't like him because he didn't wrestle for ten years in japan. He obviously didn't need it

Just sit back and enjoy the show. If you really hate this television actor so much than maybe grow up and stop watching or idk change the channel for the twenty minutes of the three hour show that he is featured


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol 
Ambrose is so turning :lmao
WWE is subtle as fuck.

:vince


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Now del Rio gets the Triple H pep talk.

Ambrose still the only one not to.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Renee! :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

So Dudleys are just randomly beating tag-teams in 5 mins now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Hey Alberto, sorry about all the racist stuff and firing you, that US Title make it all ok?" :hunter


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well I think people want more from Cesaro who clearly carried the match knowing that even though he looked great in a loss he might still be stuck in the spot he's in for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Plus some resent the Reigns push they see as them shoving Reigns down their throats even though they think he's not ready.


I want more from him too, but at least he is able to get a ton of time on television to showcase his talents in fantastic match after fantastic match. 

And Reigns is in the best position that he's been in a long time, working his way up multiple tournaments to prove he deserves the title.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kinda cool the divas contract signing is ending the show but random as well. I hope Paige wrecks some shit out there and puts her through the table*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HHH aligning with ADR? I told you ADR is winning the WWE WHC title!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No offer made to Ambrose by Triple H yet, heel turn detected.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 talks to everyone but :ambrose4.

Well :ambrose4 about to be the heel jobber replacement for Seth.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Del Rio looking like Mex Luger up in this bitch.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Enough, have Swagger or some other cornfed american take that title from Del Rio. It aint working. he's been back how long? still no feud.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Since contract signing is in main event they must be planning something big .they cant be that dumb and not go all out.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Del Rio looks like a fucking wrestler.
> 
> Cesaro vs Del Rio would be great wrestling matches for World Championships. Not in WWE though.


Obviously, neither are boring enough to be world champion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Del Rio is all gassed up.

I'm thinking Kalisto wins to give Reigns a squash match at SS.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> No offer made to Ambrose by Triple H yet, heel turn detected.


Ayyyyyeeeee!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

HHH is carrying this show with his starpower.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I love that Zeb calls it the world's heavyweight tittle. Cool little throwback.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> No offer made to Ambrose by Triple H yet, heel turn detected.


because he's a lunatic Maggel :jbl


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

A heel turn for Ambrose makes zero sense.
The authority has put him through hell and back
took his brother Seth away

why in the bluest of blue hells would he side with Triple H now?

I swear the creative team is run by chimpanzees if this turns out the way I think it is.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> Does Reigns really look that strong? It's the same Cena booking that turned people against him 10 years ago. I don't dislike Reigns, but the booking does him no favors.


Despite how much of the match was thanks to Cesaro, Reigns did his fair share, and you need two guys to have a good singles match. It at least showed that he can hang in the ring with one of the best in-ring technicians in the company, despite what crowd reaction he may get. 

The only change I wish they would make is his promo content. Forget the recapping shit, and just have him cut clear, short, and to the point promos.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If teaming with a damn, dirty immigrant who was his greatest foe to become one of the two founders of a fictional country isn't enough proof that Zeb's got dat dere Alzheimer's, calling Renee "Raylene" might just be enough proof to confirm it.



Natecore said:


> He did it twice tonight. It unfortunately isn't going anywhere.












Oh well, at least his spear looks like a certifiable method of execution in all 50 states.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> I know it's LOLTNA 99.9999% of the time, but it will be a shame if we never see the Bully Ray heel character in the WWE


loltna









but i would actually like to see that character as well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> We all knew the result, but I can't complain. Great Match and Cesaro proved he is OVER, and not just with Smark crowds like everyone claims.
> 
> Going toe to toe with the top casual draw and getting equally great reactions from a notoriously safe crowd, Cesaro proved he can and does belong higher in the card. Also Kudos to Reigns, great match.
> 
> ...


*
It's good to talk to a person that has their head screwed on straight :reigns2. Both guys got their name chanted, got "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants, and a standing ovation after the match. Cesaro is indeed over. I used to think it was smark crowds only. I'll admit that.*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> He would of got a video if he was a WWE guy.


He was. He's in their HOF.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> No offer made to Ambrose by Triple H yet, heel turn detected.





TheLooseCanon said:


> :trips2 talks to everyone but :ambrose4.
> 
> Well :ambrose4 about to be the heel jobber replacement for Seth.


Nope. His promo proved he's not winning the title, people never win when they cut promos like that. He's not being approached purely because he's irrelevant to them.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Maybe I'm mistaking you for someone else then. Someone on here did, though.


Im sure unless you hear voices in your head. They council you, they understand, they talk to you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> I want more from him too, but at least he is able to get a ton of time on television to showcase his talents in fantastic match after fantastic match.
> 
> And Reigns is in the best position that he's been in a long time, working his way up multiple tournaments to prove he deserves the title.


But Reigns is getting some of that Cena booking that has alienated some fans for years, so we'll see. Honestly I see Sheamus walking out of SvS as the champ for a short feud until Reigns wins the belt for WM vs. Brock the winner of the Rumble.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am not Reigns biggest fan. But Reigns while he was carried most of the match. Made Cesaro look like a million bucks at times, same for Cesaro. This is exactly where it should of gone. Cesaro goes over, looks like a million bucks. Reigns goes through, as expected.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Come on Kalisto beat Del Rio so it makes it that much more obvious that Reigns is going to the finals!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Im sure unless you hear voices in your head. They council you, they understand, they talk to you.


Nope, definitely saw the post.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666456250062757889
*Very enjoyable match.*




Amber B said:


> Not me. I'm consistent with my disdain. If he lost, I'd be dancing like Diddy right now.
> 
> It's going to take a lot for him to show me some redeemable qualities other than his hair.


*Dances because he won*










I still luh u tho, Baby Girl.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nope. His promo proved he's not winning the title, people never win when they cut promos like that. He's not being approached purely because he's irrelevant to them.


I thought you didn't watch any more because booking or something


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I know it's LOLTNA 99.9999% of the time, but it will be a shame if we never see the Bully Ray heel character in the WWE


*You really want to see LOLWWE book Bully Ray?*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kallisto's music and Alberto El Patron makes me miss Lucha Underground


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vamos Kalisto, derrota a MexiAmerica!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Makes me happy that Ryback lost because he's fucking awful.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey del rio is here hahaha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The King of Flight is in the house. :mark:

Hopefully he scores another upset and if not, he gets into contention for the U.S. Title and wins it from Birdo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DJHJR86 said:


> He was. He's in their HOF.


Nobody considers him a WWE guy. They consider him an AWA guy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Samurai Del Sol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So his dream match is take on Del Rio?
One would think it would be to win the world title. But no, okay. We get it. WWE is presenting Del Rio -> world title.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it bad I didn't know Kalisto spoke English. Looked him up, he's American, oops.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's 10:39 PM and Del rio still sucks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

del Rio looking juicy as fuck.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

MexiAmerica is seriously one of the dumbest and most cringeworthy ideas WWE has ever had. Not even overstating it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I thought you didn't watch any more because booking or something


I know what happens, I don't have to watch it to be informed.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Kalisto is one slick and cool mofo...And I guess del rio was worth 1million just listen to that pop lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

If they go this way with Ambrose, it makes no sense and then all the sense in the world. Ambrose is a survivor, the only thing he wants is to be THE man. I'm not going to lie, i fucking miss his trash talking, life is hard but he's harder, anything goes, fork/railroad spike wielding mean streak lol.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope Kalisto whoops Del Bore-o's ass, but we all know that won't happen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's LOLTNA 99.9999% of the time, but it will be a shame if we never see the Bully Ray heel character in the WWE
> ...


Fair Point


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Del Rio could pass as middle eastern. This would be prime time to give him an ISIS gimmick. He may finally get some heat that way!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Nope, definitely saw the post.


Im sure you did. Lots of people post on here.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh no. Raw will be in Nashville next week.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It's good to talk to a person that has their head screwed on straight :reigns2. Both guys got their name chanted, got "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants, and a standing ovation after the match. Cesaro is indeed over. I used to think it was smark crowds only. I'll admit that.*


Yeah WF gonna be nuclear but fuck all that, they went out there and did their thing.

Felt like a big fight feud and I'll be honest seeing them shake hands after was pretty cool. Made Cesaro seem like a big deal, and Reigns looks like an even bigger star coming out of it. 

I'd love to see them revisit this match-up down the road.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I´m just waiting for Paige to come out to see her tities so I can shut off this damn thing! And they put her in the Main Event... fuck my life fpalm fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Lol
> Ambrose is so turning :lmao
> WWE is subtle as fuck.
> 
> :vince


*OH, IT'S GON' HAPPEN!*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know what happens, I don't have to watch it to be informed.


You were talking about his promo lol

I bet your mom just grounded you from the tv for three weeks cause you started crying when Owens got pinned by reigns on raw


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> Oh no. Raw will be in Nashville next week.


Might as well watch it muted then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A southern crowd chanting and popping for Cesaro and now Kalisto?

:vince4: "DAMN IT, CHEER FOR WHO I WANT YOU TO CHEER FOR, YOU STUPID HICKS!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> A southern crowd chanting and popping for Cesaro and now Kalisto?
> 
> :vince4: "DAMN IT, CHEER FOR WHO I WANT YOU TO CHEER FOR, YOU STUPID HICKS!"


:lol

It is great. And for all of us who want Reigns to turn heel, it's a great thing. Getting booed in non-Smark towns only help that cause. We should all be happy, including Reigns fans who want him to turn. :shrug


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I bet your mom just grounded you from the tv for three weeks cause you started crying when Owens got pinned by reigns on raw


As much as I agree with Mr. Lannister, I couldn't help but lol at this.

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tiago said:


> I´m just waiting for Paige to come out to see her tities so I can shut off this damn thing! And they put her in the Main Event... fuck my life fpalm fpalm


Google it. Then go to bed.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How can Alberto El Patron be so good but Alberto Del Rio be so meh?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

stevobo said:


> Is the contract signing going to end the show?? They are advertising it like it will lol


Rousey vs. Holm broke records... WWE trying to capatilise I'm assuming...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> How can Alberto El Patron be so good but Alberto Del Rio be so meh?


:vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> How can Alberto El Patron be so good but Alberto Del Rio be so meh?


A gimmick can make or break a character. The MexiAmerica stuff is just poison.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Kalisto is gonna win


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> Yeah WF gonna be nuclear but fuck all that, they went out there and did their thing.
> 
> Felt like a big fight feud and I'll be honest seeing them shake hands after was pretty cool. Made Cesaro seem like a big deal, and Reigns looks like an even bigger star coming out of it.
> 
> I'd love to see them revisit this match-up down the road.


*I agree. Cesaro should be a solid upper card hand instead of jobbing randomly.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watching this match is making me hungry for Red Beans & Rice for some reason.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> How can Alberto El Patron be so good but Alberto Del Rio be so meh?


WWE

Del Rio is fucking awesome, top 2 of mine with Cesaro. Sadly they don't know what the fuck to do with good wrestlers.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Wait, is this the main event they're giving us?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Botch?


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

That was a bad botch by kalisto.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW massive botches by del rio and kalisto


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

MexAmerica is so stupid and Vince knows it. He sent a message to all wrestlers that he will meet your price then make you look like a fool if he wants to cause he can.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Del Rio is the worst thing to happen in the history of mankind.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Backstabber botch and then ripped mask off. Bury them.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Del Rio being like "Oh chit!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

antdvda said:


> Wait, is this the main event they're giving us?


They are ending RAW with a mocking of Ronda's knockout and it will fail because no one gives a fuck about WWE.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Cesaro Vs. Reigns was magnificent!

- Vic


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I am one of the few who loves Del Rio, but this mexamerica thing has got to be the lamest gimmick of the year. It doesn't make any sense at all even when they bore the audience explaining it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice Jerb del rio


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Didn't del rio do that to the original sin cara as well? Lol wtf


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Kalisto is botching hard, sucks this was his big chance to shine.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

That was a miss, what a sloppy match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Kalisto/ADR and Divas contract signing, has Vince just given up on the last 45 minutes rather than trying bump up the #s for it?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE
> 
> Del Rio is fucking awesome, top 2 of mine with Cesaro. Sadly they don't know what the fuck to do with good wrestlers.


They know what to do with them. They make the samoan shitheap look good.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> antdvda said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, is this the main event they're giving us?
> ...


How are they gonna do that?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

When you watch Kalisto you realize just how special Rey Mysterio was when he was in his prime...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige well draw a lot of ratings, from the pale/Emo/Vampire crowd. Vampires are hot right now, think Twilight.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Maffew's going to have a field day with this. Del Rio looks PISSED.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This MexAmerica thing fucking sucks.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

antdvda said:


> How are they gonna do that?


Charlotte and Paige ending RAW.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was crap.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy Shit. 

Kalisto sold that like he was _killed_.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

What a TERRIBLE match. Horrific.

RIP Kalisto. Just botched your way to nothingness. Oh well, I liked you too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It's a DUD


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I expected better from these two. Very clunky match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck you Del Rio. Why don't you just kill the guy, ass hole. That man is garbage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And not a fuck was given about Del Rio winning. Big mistake to have that co main event. It should've been Reigns vs. Cesaro.*


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

One month and already nobody cares about Del Rio. Not surprise tho.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that match was a miss. Three out of four ain't bad, especially considering the Raw shows we've had. Not staying up for the contract signing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The most predictable tournament of all time continues..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm guessing 90% of people saw these semi-finals coming.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Should have just gifted Roman the title and start his new feud already. Him being a face is so shit.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And not a fuck was given about Del Rio winning. Big mistake to have that co main event. It should've been Reigns vs. Cesaro.*


Agreed... if the divas segment wasn't going to end the show (still sounds strange to say it)


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Real talk trolling aside ..Reign marks are the saltiest fans on here..everyone knows he is winning the belt..everyone knew he was winning tonight he gets the best booking in the company...he lacks skills to be the top guy and yet goes over guys who are 50 times the guy he is and yet you guys still bitch and whine about the "hate" because not everyone drinks the kool aid


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Most predictable final 4 ever?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

South Carolina was just a bad place to have this match. Should have had it on the west coast


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm guessing 90% of people saw these semi-finals coming.


Pretty much i figured this is the final 4.

And sadly you can count the titleholders out from the WWE titlematch already, so that'l leave former Shield members. Unless Owens surprises and gets in main event but i dont see him winning the title. Would love to see him win the title though


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Em, so it's survivor series and they haven't booked a survivor series match yet? hmmm. are they seriously going to do that on the fly? just put tag teams together and throw them in there without anything really at stake, no story, no nothing? 

it's the actual ppv for this match and you haven't built anything.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How long as Undertaker been around?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

So watch MNF now night folks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm going to be pissed off if this diva shit main-events and no foolery happens.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Give me Sasha you incompetent fuckers.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Ric flairs son is next!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, that's it for Raw this week.

Who the fuck has the time to sit through a diva's main event segment, who the fuck even books this shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens/Reigns final.


----------



## TMob97 (Feb 4, 2014)

So many diva segments tonight


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Real talk trolling aside ..Reign marks are the saltiest fans on here..everyone knows he is winning the belt..everyone knew he was winning tonight he gets the best booking in the company...he lacks skills to be the top guy and yet goes over guys who are 50 times the guy he is and yet you ghuys still bitch and whine about the "hate" because not everyone drinks the kool aid


You post over twenty posts bitching about the outcome of a scripted tv show and call out someone else for being salty 
:ti


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is anyone actually sticking around for this so called "Main event"? Have fun. *Goes to play Fallout 4*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh God at Paige's mic work having to carry a main event segment.

I mean, I'm all for giving divas a chance, but these are two of the worse divas to trust with this kind of segment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige closing the show? I don't know I am pretty happy about that . At least its different. I know im in the minority here.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And not a fuck was given about Del Rio winning. Big mistake to have that co main event. It should've been Reigns vs. Cesaro.*


They placed Reigns vs. Cesaro during the break for the football. Makes sense if you want to showcase the best match for some of the viewers who flick over until the game starts again.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And not a fuck was given about Del Rio winning. Big mistake to have that co main event. It should've been Reigns vs. Cesaro.*


They were probably afraid the crowd would be dead by that point.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

You'd have to be a complete moron to not know who's winning the title...I just hate how obvious the writing is.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

LMAOOOOOOOO at forcefeeding a Paige-Charlotte contract signing as the main event segment after an extremely forgettable build.

Like, I know they're desperate, but JFC. At least Becky-Sasha and Bayley-Sasha felt fucking important before their contract signing.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Em, so it's survivor series and they haven't booked a survivor series match yet? hmmm. are they seriously going to do that on the fly? just put tag teams together and throw them in there without anything really at stake, no story, no nothing?
> 
> it's the actual ppv for this match and you haven't built anything.


Vintage WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Most predictable final 4 ever?


Most predictable final two...you only had to look at the initial bracket to know it would be Ambrose vs Roman in the final match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christ, that diving double foot stomp was sick, especially since Kalisto's head spiked a bit and he's had post-concussion syndrome before.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Oh God at Paige's mic work having to carry a main event segment.
> 
> I mean, I'm all for giving divas a chance, but these are two of the worse divas to trust with this kind of segment.


I have no idea what your smoking. But Paige has been some of the best mic work lately, shes been killing it their.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Charlotte just knocked Paige out! Biggest knockout of all time!" :cole


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Em, so it's survivor series and they haven't booked a survivor series match yet? hmmm. are they seriously going to do that on the fly? just put tag teams together and throw them in there without anything really at stake, no story, no nothing?
> 
> it's the actual ppv for this match and you haven't built anything.


I'm guessing Sheamus, Barrett stardust and the ascension vs Dudleyz, Neville, Ryback and Cesaro


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Em, so it's survivor series and they haven't booked a survivor series match yet? hmmm. are they seriously going to do that on the fly? just put tag teams together and throw them in there without anything really at stake, no story, no nothing?
> 
> it's the actual ppv for this match and you haven't built anything.


My guess is they will throw something half assed together like:

Cesaro/Ziggler/Ryback/Neville

vs

Sheamus/Barrett/Stardust/Breeze


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> If they haven't, they are either young, or have no clue about wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Oh God at Paige's mic work having to carry a main event segment.


I agree, but no one cut a great promo tonight and the majority of today's wrestlers are mediocre at best on the mic.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys, why don't you give the divas a chance instead of just shitting on them? If they are closing, it's because something has to happen.

Also, Del Rio vs Reigns have a lot of sense. Another very good wrestler -but very boring- making Reigns looks good and also, Reigns will looks even better when he beats the man that defeat John Cena in 10 minutes. It's a win-win scenario for Reigns pal'.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige has been putting up the absolute best promos consistently since this thing started.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't there a thread in here saying this final segment has been scripted to go way over the line?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope this last segment has less than 2 million viewers. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

Who seriously booked this shit show ending segment? No storyline to Paige/Charloette and were supposed to care? Smh. I rather have the Taker/Wyatt segment to close. Atleast there's SOME story there.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

100% jumping on the Ronda lose from this past weekend hence why this is on last


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would that hurt more on the table Cole? The opponent is in the air. Dumb.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm begging for Sasha to save this segment.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

WWE Submission of The Week? Blatant ripoff of the UFC with Submission of The Night Good grief!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

MizTV! I'm definitely watching Smackdown now!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, Michael Cole is going to oversee a contract signing? hmmmmm 

lol.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm just sitting here like why isn't bod vs Wyatts a survivor series traditional? We don't get even one real survivor series match I'm pissed about that more than anything. I look forward to them every year, it's what makes this ppv. Last years was amazing until Cena came out to steal the glory.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Divas are closing raw....I am all about giving them a chance but this entire ''Divas Revolution'' has been a failure..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't believe this is main eventing. Can't wait to see the ratings.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crossing fingers for 'we want Sasha' chant.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

God damn Paige!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Love ADR but that is a ridiculous finisher. You can't have the guy prone in that position holding himself up on the ropes waiting to be kicked every match. So stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige gotta nice booty.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Why do i wanna see Michael Cole get superkicked?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only reason this is the last segment is because
A. AJ "Joey Jeremiah" Lee is returning
B. Ronda Rousey makes an appearance
C. Paige reveals herself as Sister Abigail
D. Vince forgot about Daylight Times Savings and thinks we have an hour left


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This is my house?

More like this is my *chest*.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*My pen is ready for this contract signing Paige.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please let this get the worst ratings ever. Hate when they try to leech off other hot topics. 

No one cares if you re-enact the knockout dumbasses.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Bring out the Nature boy.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Don't tell me Charlotte's going to talk? Fuuuuck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole has some slick shoes on.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL. The Paige and Charlotte contract signing is closing the show!? Thank god for the Lakers/Suns game tonight. Didn't watch a second of Raw tonight after the Undertaker segment. Doubt I missed much.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Lmao they really want Charlotte to fail huh, giving the main event spot to her awful mic skills?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ric Flair closing Raw :flairdance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige and Charlotte closing raw. So much STar Power young skywalker .


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

What the fuck? finishing a RAW this way? Vince you need rehab whatever you are smoking it ain't good for your product than you gotta retire.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Titties!!!! I mean Paige xD

EDIT: oh fuck off horseface, manbeast Mr.Ed!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Damn, Charlotte's pants and boots are sexy :banderas.*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can't think of a better way to end Raw before a big PPV like Survivor Series fpalm


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't wait to see how terrible this is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe :cole gets KO'd......


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I wanna eat paige's ass following one of her mathces....just bend that sweaty pussy right infront of my face and i'll lick her ass and puss for an hour!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Divas are closing raw....I am all about giving them a chance but this entire ''Divas Revolution'' has been a failure..


As long as they keep the whole "divas revolution" concept as well as all the team this vs team that nonesense going the women's division will remain stuck in the mud.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Hoping Sasha interrupts :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Face of a Flair, body of an iphone.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Someone will call me a misogynist for saying this but this feels very, very corporately forced as a way to parade around as "hey look how progressive we are". Doesn't seem too genuine. We'll see if its warranted.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cole speaking for the WWE fans.

LOL.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Why is this main eventing when they barely had any build up or promotion?

Calling Ronda shots in this for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige's TITS are the highlight of this segment, bar none.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Did Paige always had titties like this or did she get some work done...I know wonder bra's exist but damn.

Nice ass..Also zip up your pants young lady.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

Only good thing so far is what's between Paige's chin and tummy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never got the hype for Paige's look, but I will give credit where credit is due and commend her for having her titties and ass looking tasty tonight.

wens



ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> It is great. And for all of us who want Reigns to turn heel, it's a great thing. Getting booed in non-Smark towns only help that cause. We should all be happy, including Reigns fans who want him to turn. :shrug


Exactly. But knowing Vince, he'll just find some way to kick sand in our faces since it's his sandbox so to speak.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Them Paige Turners! :banderas

I mean her chest.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber B said:


> The only reason this is the last segment is because
> A. AJ "Joey Jeremiah" Lee is returning


OH MY GOD :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I'm an AJ mark but this just made me giggle audibly.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Paige is definitely on my no pullout list


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Totally leaching off of UFC here. But how can this be interesting?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone please explain to me how Paige is a heel in this feud


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This should be interesting...

:sip


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It's like they realized the last hour ratings suck anyway so they said fuck it and put the divas to close Raw :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't wait til The Brad Rules and Bruce/MG shit over this segment on the reviews.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Years!? They weren't a team more than a couple of months. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MrJT said:


> I wanna eat paige's ass following one of her mathces....just bend that sweaty pussy right infront of my face and i'll lick her ass and puss for an hour!!


Wow, how many years before your release date?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, this is awkward.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

One time, I walked in on Paige while she was pooping...it stunk


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Paige hasn't held the title for over a year. How the fuck is it her title?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

From what everyone is saying, seems I made a good decision tapping out after the Cesaro match! Diva's contract signing is the main event? Lol.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not trying to figure out anything, stop talking on my behalf Cole.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

God Charlotte is awful


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please don't cry Charlotte :floyd1*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck you Charlotte.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole saying "WWE fans"

He's probably gonna get fined for that :lol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Raw was so painfully predictable. Ugh.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Weird...


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I AM CHARLOTTE. I AM ACT-ING.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Borelotte is about to cry...


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Paiges parents wresrle in wwe?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh here we fucking go.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This fucking promo :kobefacepalm


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Woah... they're actually using her brother's death to push a storyline and a shit storyline at that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

David Flair mention :wee-bey


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Theres no crying in baseball!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Why does Charlotte have to cry every promo? For fuck sake.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

These are legit tears, but she can't be crying on TV like this.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And people shit on Reigns mic work.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

LMAO how many hundreds of thousands of people turned the show off before this segment? Half a mill?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is Charlotte a transsexual? Lol just saying. Seriousley elevate Bayley And Alexis (Hottest diva in the company with Nikki and Paige atm). I mean how lacking is wwe. That they have resorted to Female or Male Flair crying on live tv. Oh my WWE have the mighty fallen..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?

:lmao

Bringing that up in a promo...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck they really using Reeds death in the promo fpalm


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

No they did not use the dead person gimmick....


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

this is sooooooooo cringe worthy....i feel embarassed just watching this....my nerves are shot watching this bullshit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This family cries too much


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

You NXT fans owe us an apology for Charlotte, Neville and the ascension


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Being able to cry on the spot is a Flair specialty. WOOOOO!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Charlotte lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I put the raw on and charlottes almost crying ffs.




Then she talks about her brother, tears now makes sense.


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

Why is every Divas feud about a "friend" betraying another "friend." Literally every divas feud lately has had the same premise. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

God this shit sucks....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Charlotte used Fake Tears!"

"Paige's special defense harshly fell!"

In all seriousness though, that's pretty deep of them to involve Reid's death in this promo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Charlotte heeling it up


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This is so cringeworthy it's not even funny.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Did Paige get implants??

not complaining


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was really uncomfortable.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh fuck this! Are they really going down this route?! And for what? To garner Man Beast some sympy?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is getting a little uncomfortable. 

Very human though.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Charlotte's shootin'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please CM Punk chant! PLEASE!


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

why is this the main event? why are they bring her dead brother into this, thats pretty disrespectful.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yikes it seem like going to the dead brother was a bit much for the feud. It kind of leaves Paige stuck on how to respond.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Ah, here's the sob story and the patented Flair 'crying-on-cue' talent.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh fuck the tears its a full blown soap opera now...Reigns wins the world title this Sunday him and HHH will hug at the end maybe Steph will plant a big wet one on his cheek. Fuck.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:sip 

Yep...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige has stolen the show .


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlette is not bad on the mic 2bh, she is just ugly as fuck


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Shit like this is why we shouldn't #GiveDivasAChance


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Being able to cry on the spot is a Flair specialty. WOOOOO!


lmfaoooo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This shit is laughably stupid.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Mr Ed needs to STFU and let Paige talk.*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

All those tears.. She's a flair all right


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I just got home and saw this shit. Wow, Raw must've sucked tonight.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Wow, how many years before your release date?


2...possibly be out in 18 months with good behavior.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Wasn't the girl Flair crying like 60 seconds ago but now she's all fine and dandy?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well they're probably trying to make Charlotte a sympathetic babyface by adding that element but that kinda came off as a hedging so if someone criticizes this segment someone can snap back with "how dare you"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. I can't.

When I think of PCB, I fucking think of....greatest faction of all time.


:vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You gotta be fucking kidding me. *NO FUCKING BUYS
*


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

lmao Paige is carrying this promo, Charlotte making this painfully brutal to watch ...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Where the fuck is this even going?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

God, Paige is so much better than Charlotte.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TheManof1000post said:


> Did Paige get implants??
> 
> not complaining


A while ago.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Good lord this is so bad


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shut this down :Out

Feel the ratings falling. :vince7


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Somebody shut Charlotte up. Bitch is so awkward she gives me headaches.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Can somebody please explain to me why charlette has not had that GIANT MOLE removed from her face


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a bunch of crap! :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> That was really uncomfortable.


LMAOO!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Tune in into raw for first time in weeks

Why the fuck is this maineventing raw?
:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The actual delivering of this is not bad, but the material is cringeworthy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Charlotte forgot her lines


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Cringeworthy.....Just cringe.....


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

We Want Sasha chants would be more than appropriate right now.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

holy fuck this is boring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

BAH GAWD WOULD SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This isnt as bad as the Bella feud disaster but goodness this is some shit.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Switched over from MNF and see this ending the show?

... That should some butts in seats


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

YOU...SHUT...YOUR...MOUTH!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Charlotte is horrible on the mic


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

man is this really the main event

can they do anything without name dropping Flair??


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The delivery is pretty good 2bh. But who wrote this shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Paige just say old Fuck? aige


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The unorganic Divas Revolution gave us Flair's daughter. In Steph's words "genetics". I call it severe nepotism.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Am I susposed to feel sorry for Charlotte? Because PAige ruined the DR? She did you a favour, it was sucking. Shes only their because of her daddy. Paige just burnt Charlotte on the mic. 


This is so bad I am whispering..


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Only acceptable finish Sunday is Becky helping Paige win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"YOU....SHUT YOUR MOUTH"


:lmao

Oh My God. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

holy fuck Charlotte sucks


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This is the go home segment for Survivor Series.

Wow....they've given up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This is so awful :lol.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ughh why did Nikki have to get injured?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> WILL SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH


This, 1000x this. That audience has a family god dammit!!!


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is what wrestling has come to? From Rock and Austin closing out a RAW to this shit?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit, this is fucking awful. 

Remember, in a dire time of rating's falling lower and lower, THIS is the main event!

WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Only thing that could save this is Lesnar coming out and German suplex all three of them


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOUD NOISES!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That one guy in the audience that said "BORING" :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This is truly one of the worst endings of all time.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Really....


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WOW legit heat now.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

This is worse than bush league, i can barely understand page and flair is so unnatural on the mic.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

After this trainwreck Divas will never have the closing segment on RAW ever again.

GOOD GOD THIS IS TERRIBLE


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Someone throw the damn towel this segment is awful.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


>


For once I agree with Cole


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is Charlotte being pushed so we all think Roman Reigns isn't so bad?

Cringeworthy. Uncomfortably so.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Paige is solid on the mic. Charlotte is horrendous.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Did Paige really just say that?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Worst......segment.......ever


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlotte is trash on the mic


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow that was pretty fucked up...


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

"Where are you, Ric?! Where are you to help get your boring daughter over?"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This isnt as bad as the Bella feud disaster but goodness this is some shit.


Nah, that was actually MUCH better than this shit.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Seriously, at least get a titty out please.

please?


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

I like Charlotte but this is just hard and awkwardto sit throught.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Turned to Raw cause the MNF game has been garbage.. and this is whats happening? a fucking contract signing involving divas?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounded like Paige just called Flair an "old fuck" :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> I have no idea what your smoking. But Paige has been some of the best mic work lately, shes been killing it their.


I turned out to be wrong. They both killed it and Charlotte surprised me.

This is nice and personal.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Charlotte is un-good...

This whole segment was un-good, actually.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

This company should just FLUSH ITSELF


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck Paige went there :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Using the dead brother is pretty out of left field but at least it gives this shit some fire.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reid Flair


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol at it taking 5 referies to separate them :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at Vince doing this to no blame Reigns for the third hour views.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow... That wasn't PG

So you can't fake choke someone, but making fun of someone who actually died is pg?

Someone better blade here


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

antdvda said:


> This is the go home segment for Survivor Series.
> 
> Wow....they've given up.


Which is why i can't see them being here in 10 years


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FUCK WWE


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

So this is a PG version of "Eddie´s in hell" promo from a few years ago... I see.... Cringeworthy!!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Eh. I don't think this was bad at all. Some real truth and emotion in there.

The delivery and execution was awkward, but i'm willing to overlook that.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cringe-worthy promo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trying way too hard WWE :what?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just shut it down, just shut it all down!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is great for all the wrong fucking reasons.
Put this company out of its misery.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

5 refs to separate two thin ass females.


Also dead brothers....You know..For kids!


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

Charlotte is so terrible not even sorry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige taking a page (8*D) out of CM Punk's playbook and making light of the death of someone her opponent held very dear.

It's so deliciously non-PG. >


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pull her shirt off Charlotte :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Four men can't keep two women apart.

LOLOL

This turned into comedy gold.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ut
ut
ut
ut
ut :Out :Out :Out :Out :Out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I can't. I can't.
> 
> When I think of PCB, I fucking think of....greatest faction of all time.
> 
> ...


*YAAAAS!*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Using a dead person in a promo, jesus christ. 

Charlette and rick should be ashamed to let paige do that


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

She should of said thats why your brother over dosed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why was this last on the show? Shit was awful... Should of been Reigns/Cesaro.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seriously I don't know whose idea it was to use Flair's son's death as part of this promo but it was a huge mistake and everyone who green lit it should hang their heads in shame

Now Paige looks like a real cunt


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

DID THEY SIGN THE CONTRACT?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd doesn't give a shit.... This is embarrassing.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

SHUT IT ALL DOWN!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

2015 Version of Eddie's in Hell......................Maybe Worse


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Paige got attacked by a stupid horse. And this Sunday Paige makes glue outta that bitch! Time to go to the slaughterhouse. *


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Okay Charlotte officially has only proven she sucks. PAige owned her overrated only their because of daddys ass. That brawl made up for it. But is WWE that out of ideas, they get the divas to close out raw? What is this Total Divas? LOL. But Paige got some real heat here, she came across as a real cunt lol. Nailing the heel right now. But yes the highlight of Paiges boobs .


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Women's wrestling is just awful and should not be main event material


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ric is crying probably.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Them ratings for tomorrow bama4


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Y'all some bitches.

In 2 years time when WWE goes back to not giving a shit about the divas, I don't wanna hear anything about them deserving more screentime.

They're actually trying and everyone wants to shit all over it.

That segment was decent.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

BuzzKillington said:


> Crowd doesn't give a shit.... This is embarrassing.


Like us, they're wondering why the hell this is closing the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is in it's Old Yeller phase right now. Someone please put that old dog out of it's misery.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just think, Ric is somewhere with a bottle in each hand looking like this right now


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Worst ending of RAW of ALL TIME


And I mean ALL Time.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah WWE............that totally out shined the Ronda/Holm fight. People will look back at this moment.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Someone can finish this sentence for me since my memory fails, worst Raw finish since_______

off top of my head, maybe Broke rebel show driving in that big truck and doing the yes chant? I don't know.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

How the fuck is this the final segment on the go home show of a BIG 4 PPV? How the fuck is there not ONE Traditional Survivor Series match in the.... SURVIVOR SERIES PPV!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tiago said:


> So this is a PG version of "Eddie´s in hell" promo from a few years ago... I see.... Cringeworthy!!!!


"Eddie's not in heaven, Eddie's in HELL!"

That's still so fucking hilarious to me, the way Orton said it, it was pure gold.

:maury


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

EyeZac said:


> DID THEY SIGN THE CONTRACT?


:wall


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

MrJT said:


> I wanna eat paige's ass following one of her mathces....just bend that sweaty pussy right infront of my face and i'll lick her ass and puss for an hour!!


Wow, I didn't think you were THAT lonely in your mother's basement.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That was Clair Lynch level of badness..............


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Paige was actually watchable on the mic and Charlotte wasn't, but did they really have to use her brother in the promo like that? That was wrong.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Then USA Network follows this garbage up with Chrisley, this is a fucking war crime. Please call the UN immediately! We have civilians here!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I understand what they were trying to do there, and overall the delivery of it wasn't terrible, but it was far from good. At least the emotion was there though, and the brawl was good. 

However, the idea of using Reid Flair, and having Paige insult him, that was pretty uncomfortable and cringeworthy. 

Was this the worst segment ever? No, not even close, and the people implying that are overreacting to a unfathomable degree.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't even like girls wrestling but i'm glad they headlined Raw considering the dudes ain't shit when Brock's not there.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Why was this last on the show? Shit was awful... Should of been Reigns/Cesaro.


Having your segment/match during the MNF is more prestigious than main eventing raw during football season


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

I am embarrassed to be a WWE fan after watching that, today might be the day I hang my boots up.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Wow that dirt sheet was right they called that segment about flair son since 3. I wonder whose idea it was.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*God Charlotte is terrible. Kill her Sunday PAIGEY!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey guys! Remember that Survivor Series is this Sunday, guys!!!!
:vince

Final draft.

:vince


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That was the worst RAW ending segment I've ever seen. Really, Paige ain't that bad, but Charlotte is just so fucking dreadful on the microphone it's not even funny. Her facial expressions, her tone of voice, everything is so awkward and cringeworthy it's not even funny. Who keeps handing that beyotch the mic? Or, more importantly, who lets that beyotch have the FINAL segment of Raw?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Someone can finish this sentence for me since my memory fails, worst Raw finish since_______
> 
> off top of my head, maybe Broke rebel show driving in that big truck and doing the yes chant? I don't know.


Worst Raw finish ever I reckon. At least when Brie Bella and Steph main-evented, they actually had a decent feud plus Hatich was present.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Worst ending of RAW of ALL TIME
> 
> 
> And I mean ALL Time.....


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

xdryza said:


> Wow, I didn't think you were THAT lonely in your mother's basement.


My GF fell asleep over an hour ago.

What can I say i'm horny asf right now!!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

WWE title tournament quarterfinal should of closed the show imo.

On that note, hope Paige wins on sunday.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw is War, is officially Raw is Total Divas.


----------



## fifty_ (May 13, 2014)

Charlotte didn't sign the contract guys ....


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I understand what they were trying to do there, and overall the delivery of it wasn't terrible, but it was far from good. At least the emotion was there though, and the brawl was good.
> 
> However, the idea of using David Flair, and having Paige insult him, that was pretty uncomfortable and cringeworthy.
> 
> Was this the worst segment ever? No, not even close, and the people implying that are overreacting to a unfathomable degree.


Reid not David,

Making fun of David's wrestling skills might have drawn more heat though


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

g972 said:


> I am embarrassed to be a WWE fan after watching that, today might be the day I hang my boots up.


LMFAO 

seriously tho same here


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE is in it's Old Yeller phase right now. Someone please put that old dog out of it's misery.












Vince's face when RAW drops under 3 million again.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I really enjoyed the final segment. I can't be the only one.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

In poor taste promo I'm surprised they went there but I guess if Paige wants heat that should do it (I'll still cheer for her to win). 

All I kept thinking about was that giant mole on Charlotte's face, for some reason I never noticed it before just add it to the list of gross for her.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That should have just been flat out nixed. I'm not comfortable with using baby boy flair, why are the flair's okay with it? 

I, I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I must say that I was interested right after she said that though to see how Charlotte would react. It was interesting for the wrong reason.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was a terrible main event segment. The Divas shouldn't be main eventing Raw.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bring up the dead brother if you want but don't follow it up with wrestling moves. Paige has to get a busted eye or nose and get hard way bloodied. You know, continue to sell that it's real.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RAW in ends in a diva contract signing?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Holy Christ all mighty, I would have given anything to have Becky interrupt and talk the rest of that promo, that was just cheap and brutal. Is it too late to switch the Divas title match to Banks vs Lynch for the vacant Divas title. At least that would be a great match, and even entertaining promos with THE BOSS in charge, although Becky is better than both Paige and Charlotte on the mic (I can understand her accent.)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

EyeZac said:


> DID THEY SIGN THE CONTRACT?


Post of the night :lel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we stop these 'contract signings'. There are better ways of having 2 wrestlers do promos then brawl. It's called a promo then brawl.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

Seriously, someone in the back has got to tell Charlotte to stop that damn crying. Every segment is a damn tear fest. How are we suppose to take her seriously as a CHAMPION when all she does is cry? I don't know man. That segment was so awkward to watch.. Only thing that made it somewhat decent was Paige's natural ability to talk and carry a promo.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


True, this one takes the cake tho.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Charlotte is actually fucking horrible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My God, that main event signing couldn't have been anymore awkward or uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rise said:


> In poor taste promo I'm surprised they went there but I guess if Paige wants heat that should do it (I'll still cheer for her to win).
> 
> All I kept thinking about was that giant mole on Charlotte's face, for some reason I never noticed it before just add it to the list of gross for her.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> However, the idea of using David Flair, and having Paige insult him, that was pretty uncomfortable and cringeworthy.


It was about Reid Flair, not David.

That segment was wack though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

We had 3 good matches tonight but yea shit raw. onto legends with JBL :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrJT said:


> I wanna eat paige's ass following one of her mathces....just bend that sweaty pussy right infront of my face and i'll lick her ass and puss for an hour!!


:dahell


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Rocky Mark said:


> Women's wrestling is just awful and should not be main event material


*LOL funniest thing I have ever heard after Bayley and Sasha just had one of the greatest WRESTLING matches of all time if not THE best.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What the fuck did i just watch? 

:ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need a promo between Reigns, Charlotte and Wes Brisco. ASAP.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm watching one match on Sunday, just the Brothers Wyatt match. After that I think I'm going to be done until at least the Royal Rumble. I just can't anymore. I missed all but 45 minutes of this raw and felt like it was still too long.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


Surprisingly this was even worse than that. It was nearly stomach-revolting to me.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Using a death for a storyline was, is and always will be disrespectful as fuck! And in this particular feud it wasn´t even needed! Man Beast´s reaction was not convincing! Bad actress, bad wrestler, and horrible looks! Seriously fuck off Mr.Ed!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> However, the idea of using David Flair, and having Paige insult him, that was pretty uncomfortable and cringeworthy.


Reid Flair lives through kayfabe now.

People od on heroin everyday and a month later are forgotten in this cold world.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


Atleast Charlotte and Paige had brawl. Reigns and Lesnar played tug-of-war.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think most fans know or care who Reid Flair is.

Didn't he die from a drug overdose anyway?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Paige was actually ok in that segment. Charlotte though... :ugh2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And to think both Becky and Sasha are taking a backseat while Charlotte has her run as the champion. Worst still is the thought that she might be holding to that belt all the way to WM32.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Paige got attacked by a stupid horse.*












:flair4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *LOL funniest thing I have ever heard after Bayley and Sasha just had one of the greatest WRESTLING matches of all time if not THE best.*


NXT women's booking and WWE women's booking is light years apart. 

It's fucking mind-boggling because NXT IS WWE. 

All the divas would be utilized so much better in NXT.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

MrJT said:


> I wanna eat paige's ass following one of her mathces....just bend that sweaty pussy right infront of my face and i'll lick her ass and puss for an hour!!


Breh


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Charlotte is complete garbage...I am sorry.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So the four obvious guys won their WWE Title tournament matches with Triple H trying hard to get Roman over as a babyface and Cesaro being forced to give him respect after the match to try to get Roman over as a babyface.

Undertaker and Kane are still having their dumb Wyatt gets to choose any 2 members of his Family match at Survivor Series where the old men will probably go over.

Charlotte closed out Raw. Talking.

I don't know if I could have drawn up a scenario this nightmarish for Raw if I tried.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Dramatic pauses are so bad when the actress isn't good enough to pull them off. People need to book to the worker's strength. Charlotte came off really bad on this segment. The whole Reid thing doesn't make me uncomfortable but it was not necessary and tacky.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This is great for all the wrong fucking reasons.
> Put this company out of its misery.


lol  (I don't like Charlotte though)


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Pronk25 said:


> I don't think most fans know or care who Reid Flair is.
> 
> Didn't he die from a drug overdose anyway?



But he had a sweet double leg take down of Bischoff in 1999


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> RAW in ends in a diva contract signing?


No Brock, no Seth, no male Starpower outside of HHH & Taker on that show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I wonder when the next time the Diva's will main event Raw will be..


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *LOL funniest thing I have ever heard after Bayley and Sasha just had one of the greatest WRESTLING matches of all time if not THE best.*


All Time? 
:flair4:renee3:rock5:heyman6
:booklelunk2:aj3:nikkilol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So why is this pay-per-view still called Survivor Series when they already had the Survivor Series on free TV earlier in the month?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Shala☆Frost;54188186 said:


> Breh


nothing but the god's honest truth breh.

And you would too if she ever presented it to you.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shala☆Frost;54188186 said:


> Breh


I'll be happy to fill Paige's water with laxatives as soon as her match ends, then that user can happily clean her up.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


Holy crap I forgot about the title tug of war. Ok that answers my blank.

This was awful but those saying this is the worst ending to raw ever: Cena spraying Michael Cole with BBQ sauce, THE DENVER NUGGETS HEELS VS LA LAKERS FACES ALL OUT OF SPITE BECAUSE OF A BUILDING DISPUTE (that right there is a strong contender), a Benoit vs Kane match that literally ended during a commercial break, "the death of Mr Mcmahon", Buff Bagwell/Booker T infamous match, the Mcmahons all coming back to kick Orton and Legacy's butt to completely undo the heat that Orton had done a hell of a job of building up. That is just in the 21st century.

edit: to sink in the Mcmahon revenge, that was literally the go home of Mania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Truthbetold said:


> No Brock, no Seth, no male Starpower outside of HHH & Taker on that show.


Its like the kids left all the grandkids with Grandma and Grandpa while they went out to dinner.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

For some reason I don't wanna see Charlotte's face ever again now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Charlotte couldn't even sell me on the idea that her brother was actually dead...


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

The quality of the tournament matches was by far the highlight of the show as I expected. I know Roman winning was all but guaranteed, but man, they had an opportunity to do something different but decided to stick with the same status quo as they do every week. So damn predictable. Can't really blame the people for continuing to tune out and seeing the ratings fall.

Also, why was ADR/Kalisto the main event over Cesaro/Reigns? And why the fuck did Paige/Charlotte close the go-home show, especially the way they did with the sappy Reid sentiments and then turning back into high schoolers? So bad. Like seriously, that closing segment was so awful that I'm embarrassed to even call myself a fan. This company is in the Old Yeller stages. Just take it out back and put it out of its misery.


----------



## riveting (Nov 10, 2015)

David Flair reffing the match? screw job? why not at this point


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


*
Best Segment to sum up the past 15 years.*

Only 2 things was needed:

This Face: :cena4

And Punk's displeasure face :


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I just want to hold Paiges hand, as we watch Twilight together. I am sure she well appreciate you wanting to eat her ass LOL. That segment was bad bad bad, who ever cam up with the idea 1. Divas closing out raw (who the hell do they think they are Trish and Lita?) 2. To mention David Flairs death, it is just tacky. Should be shot. In any case Paige came out of this looking good, Charlotte though wow did not do your case for the IWC.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Charlotte's character in NXT was so much better. She knew she was good, she knew she had genetic gifts and that made her arrogant...but not so arrogant that people hated her and she was still a face.

Now she's just a crying little daddy's girl. She's more pathetic than anything.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Holy crap I forgot about the title tug of war. Ok that answers my blank.
> 
> This was awful but those saying this is the worst ending to raw ever: Cena spraying Michael Cole with BBQ sauce, THE DENVER NUGGETS HEELS VS LA LAKERS FACES ALL OUT OF SPITE BECAUSE OF A BUILDING DISPUTE (that right there is a strong contender), a Benoit vs Kane match that literally ended during a commercial break, "the death of Mr Mcmahon", Buff Bagwell/Booker T infamous match, the Mcmahons all coming back to kick Orton and Legacy's butt to completely undo the heat that Orton had done a hell of a job of building up. That is just in the 21st century.



OK what about the most UNCOMFORTABLE ending of all time ?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> Charlotte couldn't even sell me on the idea that her brother was actually dead...


Holy shit.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Here's the harsh, but very true problem with Charlotte's promo and her late brother: nobody cares. Hardly anybody knows who her brother even was, and when she comes out all weeping with that "I'm doing this for you bro" cliche, she just comes off as completely cringey. I'm supposed be rooting for her now and hating Paige, but I want nothing more than Paige to kick her ass and take that title away from her.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Ratedr4life said:


> Charlotte couldn't even sell me on the idea that her brother was actually dead...


Same here! Her reaction was so mellow, she realy is shit. But ah, to be a Flair...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> People demand the divas get more TV time

> Understandably get upset when the Divas Revolution winds up being shit

> We finally get an intense and pretty decent segment between two talented divas that ends in a nasty brawl and actually closes out RAW

> People find a way to complain about it being the worst ending ever












Soul Man Danny B said:


>


Game, set, match and repped. :clap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Not that I'm necessarily satisfied with the "main event" we just got (and FUCK Charlotte, sorry Ric Flair)....

But clearly, we got that segment last because of what Paige said about Reid Flair & him being dead. That would've been a little extreme to just be somewhere in the middle of the show.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Here's the harsh, but very true problem with Charlotte's promo and her late brother: nobody cares. Hardly anybody knows who her brother even was, and when she comes out all weeping with that "I'm doing this for you bro" cliche, she just comes off as completely cringey. I'm supposed be rooting for her now and hating Paige, but I want nothing more than Paige to kick her ass and take that title away from her.


She was susposed to sell that she is a face. By ripping into Paige as not being a real champion. That just pissed me off lol. A Year ago, I was pissed at Paige for saying she is the founder. And represents real divas, and the Bella's were not. And now I am finding sympathy towards Paige. Not a real champion? You've been champion how long Charlotte, oh that's right your only champ because your daddy is Ric Flair. I am so glad Paige called her out on that point. Paige got some real nuclear heat. While Charlotte failed to even sell that her brother is dead, I Diddn't even know her brother died. In any case this was not the worst ending in raw history. The Divas got a chance to shine. The massive brawl well and made up for the terrible promo. I have seen worst, way worst think Roman Reigns .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Really good raw....Dumbfounding ending!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll admit I didn't see the whole segment, but it is fucking weird that they ended on a diva segment. Like, wow, did not see that one coming.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> I'll be happy to fill Paige's water with laxatives as soon as her match ends, then that user can happily clean her up.


Well damn, let's not get crazy here. There is a line that has to be drawn!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

It really doesn't have to be this bad, It just doesn't. 

WHY VINCE WHY?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It pretty much follows the metrics. Reigns is over to a certain degree, but not to the level of his push.
> 
> Yes, he sells merch, but so did Ambrose when he got a bit of a push. He moves house show tickets a bit, but not close to as strongly as he should. He certainly isn't moving ratings in a big way.
> 
> Reigns is over in a late-career Randy Orton way. By that I mean he's presented as this enormous star, but nobody actually sees him as one and it doesn't show up in the metrics.


I can agree with this. While Reigns undoubtably has fans, his strong spotlighting and momentum should in some way translate to consistantly loud crowd support and an increase in ratings which isn't really the case. Unless they go in a different direction with him, I feel like he'll just end up being the next Lex and Diesel -- guys that had their fans but failed to live up to the huge expectations that WWE bestowed on their shoulders. Reigns could be that guy unless something drastic happens to his character


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> She was susposed to sell that she is a face. By ripping into Paige as not being a real champion. That just pissed me off lol. A Year ago, I was pissed at Paige for saying she is the founder. And represents real divas, and the Bella's were not. And now I am finding sympathy towards Paige. Not a real champion? You've been champion how long Charlotte, oh that's right your only champ because your daddy is Ric Flair. I am so glad Paige called her out on that point. Paige got some real nuclear heat. While Charlotte failed to even sell that her brother is dead, I Diddn't even know her brother died. In any case this was not the worst ending in raw history. The Divas got a chance to shine. The massive brawl well and made up for the terrible promo. I have seen worst, way worst think Roman Reigns .


The brawl saved it, but still not enough that I would call it anything better than utter shit. I absolutely hate when people use their personal tragedies to get sympathy.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Well damn, let's not get crazy here. There is a line that has to be drawn!


:lmao :lmao :maury

Cheers buddy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, was Sheamus even on Raw tonight??? If not, that's awfully fishy...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So... Much like Bella A telling Bella B she wishes she had died beside her in the womb we are just supposed to stomach this in 3 weeks when Paige and Charlotte are bffs again? I mean really..
:wut


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Wait, was Sheamus even on Raw tonight??? If not, that's awfully fishy...


No he's clearly cashing in at SS .


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> I just want to hold Paiges hand, as we watch Twilight together. I am sure she well appreciate you wanting to eat her ass LOL. That segment was bad bad bad, who ever cam up with the idea 1. Divas closing out raw (who the hell do they think they are Trish and Lita?) 2. To mention David Flairs death, it is just tacky. Should be shot. In any case Paige came out of this looking good, Charlotte though wow did not do your case for the IWC.


David Flair isn't dead dumbass. fpalm


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This Raw was doing so great with the tournament matches delivering (aside from ADR/Kallisto). Largely shaping up to be one of the better Raws of the year and then they decide to end the show like that, you gotta be kidding me. It's the final fucking Raw before Survivor Series. fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JAROTO said:


> David Flair isn't dead dumbass. fpalm


Oh I am sorry smart ass, seeing your so smart. I think the dumbass comment was unnecessary. I got the name wrong so what, happy you think your so perfect tho, you narcissist.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great Raw. You're all crazy.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> > People demand the divas get more TV time
> 
> > Understandably get upset when the Divas Revolution winds up being shit
> 
> ...


Intense and pretty decent? It was cringeworthy, poorly delivered, cliche, and overall just horrible.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I do wish they ended the show with BOD and The Wyatts. Could have done much more with all of them there. I did LOVE Taker's promo. Bray going over at Survivor Series would be EPIC.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Such an UN-Inspired, Un-interesting & over all an UNDER PREFORMING Monday Night Raw......

Hey remeber when Survivor Series was actually WORTH WATCHING? You know something was going down at the Nov spectacular? Whether it was *Hogan/Andre back @ the 1st SSeries, the SSeries matches themselves, the "Winner Take All" SSeries back in 01, what about Austin/HHH from SSeries 00, then we had the Screw Job in 97, the Tournament in 98, Who hit Stone Cold 99, the Elimination Chamber 02, Team Austin/ Team Bishoff, Vince/Taker buried Alive 03, RAW v. SD 05, Taker/Basitia HIAC 07, Hell even Orton/Barrett with Fuck Boy as the guest ref had something going for it back in 2010....*

So what does this years show have in store? Well I was excited to see the development of team Taker v.s Team Wyatt, maybe some filmed segments of Taker getting assaulted back on Wyatt's farm. NOPE, they just appear on RAW after Bray paid the pryo man to shoot off fireworks telling us he had their power & instead of a 5 on 5 match, the match Taker made his debut in 25 years ago, instead we get a TAG MATCH. 

Then we have the WWE Title tourney, granted I though this MIGHT be a little more less predictable that Roman/Rollins, NOPE they've telegraphed this all for Roman, granted I saw it coming but I want to say to all those saying they could replay SSeries 98 with Roman turning on Dean for that to MEAN something Roman like the Rock should have been UNIVERSALLY over with the crowd, the Rock was and that's what made it SHOCKING, Roman is over the BEST of times with 55 % of the crowd so him turning is NOTHING to be shocked about because MANY want him to turn in the first place, unlike Rocky at the time who was on FIRE as a face when he screwed EVERYBODY. So no Roman turning is NOTHING like the Rock but it could be beneficial none the less.....

And that's about ALL RAW accomplished 2nite, NOTHING ELSE was a focus, which for a two hour show could work but for THREE hours it's disgusting? Where was the Tyler/Ziggler storyline? The Swagger/ADR conflict? What about the Dudley's/New Day? Or because there there Rock's second cousins the USO's get a title match like that? Then what about guys like Cesaro, the Lucha Dragons, Ryback, the PTP, Stardust & the Legion of Doom ect. All WITHOUT direction & a reason to care. & then the most careless & worthless MITB holder Casper and his NON-EXTANT roll or even a tease that he could ruin the tourney. 

Then the Divas Retardation, storyline like Wild E Coyote from Loony Toons you can see how far he falls before hitting the ground, this storyline has BOMBED courtesy of Steph and the rest in "creative" who didn't bother watching NXT at all to see how these women's persona's developed over time, instead they hot shoted them up to protect Cena' Cum Dumpster GF title record and NOTHING ever happened except tag team match, repeat for the ENTIRE Summer, so we get a meaningless title match with TWO gals while the rest do what? 

Anther year & anther WORTHLESS Survivor Series, folks if you have the WWE Network do yourselves a favor and watch a SSeries that actually means something this Sunday I know I will because :jbl "IT'S ONLY 9.99 MAGGLE" which is still 9 dollars and 98 cents more than I would be willing to pay for THIS Show & the LACK of "creative"/ "caring" they have for their product


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kostic said:


> Intense and pretty decent? It was cringeworthy, poorly delivered, cliche, and overall just horrible.


Only thing cringeworthy and poorly delivered was Charlotte choking up and crying in the beginning of her promo. Other than that, the whole segment wasn't horrible like people are making it out to be. And yes, it was intense due to the emotion invoked by Paige talking about Reid and the brawl between her and Charlotte.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

MrJT said:


> True, this one takes the cake tho.



Yep that's how a RAW before Wrestlemania ended, yep crazy :serious::surprise:


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This family cries too much


That's because they're all a bunch of crazy motherfuckers.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Only thing cringeworthy and poorly delivered was Charlotte choking up and crying in the beginning of her promo. Other than that, the whole segment wasn't horrible like people are making it out to be. And yes, it was intense due to the emotion invoked by Paige talking about Reid and the brawl between her and Charlotte.


The Reid stuff shouldn't even have been brought up because it was so unbelievably tasteless. You can't just say "oh this sucked, but other than that...". There's no other than that. This was supposed to make you feel sympathy for Charlotte and cheer her on, and make you hate Paige, but in fact it was the other way around. So it was a complete and utter failure. The brawl was okay, but overall, it just sucked and it was a terrible way to end Raw.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Kostic said:


> The Reid stuff shouldn't even have been brought up because it was so unbelievably tasteless. You can't just say "oh this sucked, but other than that...". There's no other than that. This was supposed to make you feel sympathy for Charlotte and cheer her on, and make you hate Paige, but in fact it was the other way around. So it was a complete and utter failure. The brawl was okay, but overall, it just sucked and it was a terrible way to end Raw.


How did the promo itself make you hate Charlotte more than Paige?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> How did the promo itself make you hate Charlotte more than Paige?


Because of her horrible delivery, her cringeworthy crying, her cliche "This is for you, bro" and for the fact itself that she was using her dead brother to gain sympathy.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> This is worse than bush league, i can barely understand page and flair is so unnatural on the mic.


Do you have tubes in your ears, she's speaking clear as crystal. Are British accents really that hard for some people around here to understand? I mean I could understand if it was a thick Middle Eastern accent, I can't understand telemarketer operators for shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kostic said:


> The Reid stuff shouldn't even have been brought up because it was so *unbelievably tasteless*. You can't just say "oh this sucked, but other than that...". There's no other than that. This was supposed to make you feel sympathy for Charlotte and cheer her on, and make you hate Paige, but in fact it was the other way around. So it was a complete and utter failure. The brawl was okay, but overall, it just sucked and it was a terrible way to end Raw.


Welcome to professional wrestling, where, just to name a few, we've had the following tasteless stuff happen:

- Virgil wrestling a Klansman and being hung from a noose (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXn24iAVYY)

- Randy Orton saying Eddie Guerrero was in hell during a promo with Mysterio that occured only a few weeks after Guerrero's death

- Trish Stratus being forced to strip to her underwear and act like a dog by barking and crawling on all fours

- Scott Hall's real-life alcoholism being made into a storyline

- Over-the-top stereotypical gimmicks like Kamala, Saba Simba, The Wild Samoans and Umaga

- CM Punk making light of Lawler's heart attack and Paul Bearer's death

All of these are tasteless at varying degrees, but that doesn't mean they weren't effective in garnering heat. If you didn't hate Paige because of her tasteless remarks, then that's on you. The fans in attendance were taken aback and got pissed at her for going that low, so the mission was accomplished there.

Even though it was a cheap pop, Charlotte got the crowd on her side for mentioning that she's from the Carolinas and she kept them in tow after the Reid part and after taking Paige's ass to school during the brawl.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

That Cesaro vs Reigns match summed up everything that's wrong with Reigns' booking, holy fuck man. Cesaro does all this athletic shit like doing a one-handed sideways flip on the rope and JBL's on the mic "ROMAN REIGNS IS A SUPERIOR ATHLETE", then Cesaro's working on Reigns' injury throughout the match, hits him with all his signature moves, basically beats the crap out of him for a good 15 or so minutes, then without any kind of buildup, superman punch, spear and it's over. Decent match ruined by garbage finish. Holy shit, this doesn't make Reigns look strong. It makes him look like freakin' Cena. If you want to make him look strong, have him going back and forth over the course of the match, not get his shit rocked the whole way, hit 1-2 moves and instawin. Fuck me that was bad.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Welcome to professional wrestling, where, just to name a few, we've had the following tasteless stuff happen:
> 
> - Virgil wrestling a Klansman and being hung from a noose (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXn24iAVYY)
> 
> ...


I didn't say I didn't hate Paige for her remarks. What I was trying to say was that I was so annoyed and even disgusted by Charlotte's performance that I couldn't possibly root for her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kostic said:


> I didn't say I didn't hate Paige for her remarks. What I was trying to say was that I was so annoyed and even disgusted by Charlotte's performance that I couldn't possibly root for her.


My bad. :serious:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Thought I'd stumbled across the Raw thread from last week (or the week before, or...) with the usual suspects making the usual lame, stupid "der..Charlotte is ugly" jibes and the "Reigns is gassed" BS. If the current product does suck (and it's actually nowhere near as bad as these people make out) then it's no more than they deserve. There's a very simple solution if you don't like what you're seeing, and it would save the rest of us from having to wade through pages of your whining every week.

Pretty solid Raw all in all. 3 or 4 very good matches, Undertaker and Kane opening the show and Summer Rae looking :lenny. That will do me...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *LOL funniest thing I have ever heard after Bayley and Sasha just had one of the greatest WRESTLING matches of all time if not THE best.*


Oh please, non of the divas can carry a segment to save their lives. Putting them in a main event is a publicity stunt

As for match quality, I really can't invest myself to watch a divas match, all that screaming and the fancy-ass moves that kill the psychology of the match, not to mention that the results are meaningless as it's an obviously ranked division with selected fews

It's my opinion but I don't believe that I'm a minority, putting the divas as the main event is an ass-backwards decision especially for a Survivor Series build up where you're gonna have a new champion in the roster


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It's getting very difficult to find what I like and dislike on this weekly show now. So many big name stars are gone and so many feuds that we thought are happening are there at times and not there. Let's begin with the only segments I enjoyed which were the Ambrose/Ziggler match and Reigns/Cesaro match. Hard for me to pick which match I enjoyed the match although I'm leaning a little towards Reigns/Cesaro. I still enjoy the New Day although this feud with the Usos is lacking because all they have are matches. 

Tyler Breeze defeated R-Truth but I thought he's feuding with Ziggler. How come these two are not crossing paths? Same thing goes to Del Rio/Coulter. Is Swagger going to feud with him or was that backstage segment just a one-off segment? That Del Rio/Kallisto match was very botchy. Don't care about the Undertaker/Kane vs Wyatt segment because we all know who is winning on Sunday. Lastly, the Divas Title match contract signing segment. Paige out shined Charlotte big time here. I just can't get myself into Charlotte. Her delivery is not that good. I'm not sure about bringer personal issues into a storyline is a good idea. But hey, they did that for Jericho/Punk back then. Below average show once again.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Makes perfect sense to put that divas segment last. First it helps WWE force their weak pandering revolution, plus past weeks demonstrate that nobody watches hour 3 anyway so whatever.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Makes perfect sense to put that divas segment last. First it helps WWE force their weak pandering revolution, plus past weeks demonstrate that nobody watches hour 3 anyway so whatever.



So they have just given up completely? I mean, it's either that or they have really lost their fucking minds. Kalisto vs Del Rio and a divas contract signing closed the go-home RAW before Survivor Series. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Pretty dope RAW episode this week. Nice opening, handful of great matches and quite a controversial contract signing.

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

fifty_ said:


> Charlotte didn't sign the contract guys ....


Lol that shit was so bad that hardly anybody noticed that Charlotte didn't even sign the contract :trips5 :austin4 :flair4 :brie1


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't get my head around Charlotte and Closing.

Pretty much sums up everything about Raw and the WWE. Shit.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah and what happened with the ongoing Ziggler/Breeze feud? Why wouldn't they further their story by having Breeze cost Zigglesworth his tournament match against Ambrose, are they even gonna be in a match involving each other at SS? It was a completely serviceable feud for this day and age, why would they just scrap it, when nothing else for either guy is going on right now :trips7


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

RIP WWE









and lol at ME segment. I love womens wrestling and Paige and Charlotte, but I'm not buying that crap, Criple.


----------



## Max Capacity (Nov 16, 2015)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Yeah and what happened with the ongoing Ziggler/Breeze feud? Why wouldn't they further their story by having Breeze cost Zigglesworth his tournament match against Ambrose, are they even gonna be in a match involving each other at SS? It was a completely serviceable feud for this day and age, why would they just scrap it, when nothing else for either guy is going on right now :trips7


I've been thinking about that. Rollins' injury threw everything into turmoil forcing WWE to scrap just about all of their plans leading up to Survivor Series. I think we can assume that everyone who made it to the quarter-finals had some kind of iron in the fire for a match this Sunday, but it needed to be delayed (or deleted) to conduct the tournament. Now that Breeze AND Ziggler are out, I'm predicting that we see them quickly build some beef at Smackdown for a match at SvS.

And if that doesn't happen then it will be built for TLC.

And if that doesn't happen, yeah wtf?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1. I would have thought that Cesaro/Reigns would main event RAW instead Del Rio/Kallisto.

2. Didn't care for the contact signing until the end, I think cheap heel heat was good Paige and made the match just so much more personnel. Also would have thought that Stephanie would moderate it instead of Cole.

3. Why everytime Ascension fights the Dudleyz, Stardust is not with them?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I understand why they booked it so oddly with the different time slots. What they've been doing in the 3rd hour hasn't been working for them at all so they put different names in the last hour. Either that's giving up or they were curious if the drop would be less.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Because of her horrible delivery, her cringeworthy crying, her cliche "This is for you, bro" and for the fact itself that she was using her dead brother to gain sympathy.


yeah but that's because we're smarks though. With the lines given, Paige flat out made a crass comment about your brother being dead.....i'm not necessarily sure how that's supposed to make her out to be the good guy here. If you want to say the promo made me appreciate Paige more, because her promo skills are so much better than Charlotte, but to say that promo made Paige more likeable is just something a smark would say (that's not a bad thing necessarily either)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

FITZ said:


> I understand why they booked it so oddly with the different time slots. What they've been doing in the 3rd hour hasn't been working for them at all so they put different names in the last hour. Either that's giving up or they were curious if the drop would be less.


Putting the Kalisto/ADR match and the divas segment in the final 45 minutes of Raw, says to me that the real Raw ME is going to be at the top of hour 3 and then Vince is just giving up on the rest of the 3rd hour.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I really liked this Raw, Ziggler/Ambrose and Reigns/Cesaro were fucking awesome and the ending was interesting.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll never understand why the Divas contract signing closed the show or why the Taker/Wyatt segment opened the show. 

I wasn't watching live last night, but if I was, I'd have turned the show off after 20 minutes. The Taker/Wyatt segment was the most important thing on this show, so I don't get why they wouldn't build it up through the night and put it on last. Especially when they're trying to get the ratings up. Because the wrestling was good pretty much throughout the show, I'd probably have watched the 3 hours to see the final segment. But because they put it on first and the results of all the matches were predictable, there was really no reason to stick around. 

Yet they wonder why the ratings are bad.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I laughed a lot at

"USSSSSSSSSSS... OWWWWWWWWWWWW!"

It was so childish but they make those lines work with the way they say it.

They are terrible heels in a way. No chance was I going to cheer Ryback and The Uso's over these guys :Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No good promos last night.

:mj2


----------



## Neko-chan (Feb 27, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Roman Empire?
> Roman, you um, you do realize the Romans would have murdered you for not being Roman, yes?


Roman's mother is Italian, so he actually has Roman roots...


----------



## back2thepast (Jun 20, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> See this is the one of the reasons no one can really get over below the upper card level.
> 
> Instead of putting over the people in the match they are talking about a Twitter war between people not involved in the match.


WWE will probably block her now because she says she was calling out creative, not Kevin Steen. lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That reverse hurricanrana by Neville on Owens was fucking class. Proper spiked him like.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

lol my thread pointing out WWE's hypocrisy was closed.

So I guess Wrestling Forum mods perfectly agree with WWE respecting French victims while going out of their way to make light of the Putin situation, who continues to slaughter masses in Ukraine. I guess only white people matter - rich western White people, that is. Not us "Easterns".


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> yeah but that's because we're smarks though. With the lines given, Paige flat out made a crass comment about your brother being dead.....i'm not necessarily sure how that's supposed to make her out to be the good guy here. If you want to say the promo made me appreciate Paige more, because her promo skills are so much better than Charlotte, but to say that promo made Paige more likeable is just something a smark would say (that's not a bad thing necessarily either)


That speaks volumes of how bad Charlotte was, that I'm willing to root for Paige instead of her.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay here are some of my thoughts from seeing the show live.

We got there to get in line at about 6. There were a ton of kids and people holding Dean Ambrose signs in line. It kind of caught me by surprise how loved he seems to be. I also saw someone with a Stardust Section sign and there was a Deshaun Watson 4 Heisman sign. They finally opened the doors shortly after 6:30. Brie Bella fought Naomi in a match filmed for WWE Superstars, Brie got a nice pop and when Naomi and Tamina came out there was a rather large "WE WANT SASHA" chant. Up next was Titus O'Neil vs. Bo Dallas. Bo got a lot of heat but I cheered for him. :cheer 

On to Raw:

I had seen Undertaker before as Biker Taker but it was my first time seeing him as The Deadman. When the Bell tolls it will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up! :mark: In the first segment there was a large Under-Taker chant with other fans chanting "What About Kane?" I'm not sure how well that came out on tv. (I have Raw on DVR but haven't watched it again yet.)

Kevin Owens vs. Neville went really well in person. When Neville hit the backwards Hurricanrana I :mark: and actually thought that may be it. It was a nice sell job by Owens the way it appeared his head was spiked into the mat.

As I already stated Dean Ambrose was well loved he got one of the top pops of the night. (More to come on that later.) This was another ppv quality match as him and Dolph had great chemistry for two guys who haven't worked together that I remember or at least in awhile. 

I'm not sure that the crowd knew how to react to Tyler Breeze. Not the match of the night but it was a pretty quick match that served its point IMO.

They showed a pic of Rollins from after surgery on WWE.com and he got a decent sized pop when they showed that picture and a tweet he sent out. :Cocky Maybe it was instagram? I can't remember.

There were a lot more New Day Rocks chants than I would have expected. During a commercial break Kofi and Big E went over to some fans in the corner and ripped the fans sign up. Big E did like he was chewing it up and spitting it back out towards the people. It was Great. :mark: The match seemed rushed. I have never in my life seen a face get DQ'd for being over aggressive well until last night.

Roman Reigns had gotten heavy cheers all night when they would tease the match coming up later but he got a few boos in his entrance for the Cesaro match. A guy behind me was yelling for Roman not to talk when they went to hand him the mic before the match. Well this turned out to be another PPV quality match with some cool spots.

The Dudley Boyz had a random match and it seemed rushed also. We didn't get any tables or a what's up!  I wonder if they were behind and someone from the back told the ref to hurry things up because before you knew it The Dudley Boyz tossed the one guy over the top rope called for the 3D and that was it.

The Del Rio / Kalisto match didn't live up to what I was hoping for either. Maybe it was rushed also?

A ton of fans left before the Divas contract signing. The whole segment was odd and of course talking about the dead brother of Charlotte made things seem more real but it just didn't feel right. Of the people that were left Paige got as big or bigger of a pop than Charlotte. About all Charlotte got from the fans was the cheap pop about growing up a Carolina girl.

After this segment and Raw went off of the air The Wyatt's music hit and people came rushing back in the arena. It was the entire family, Bray said it is already destiny that they will win at Survivor Series but how can he concentrate on Taker and Kane when he still has unfinished business. He then called out Roman Reigns. Reigns music hits and he appears, then Cesaro music hits, then Ziggler's music hits, and finally The Lunatic Fringe's music hits. They clear the ring of The Wyatt's and Ambrose and Reigns get down in a three point stance and shoulder block Braun Strowman out of the ring and Cesaro and Ziggler beat him down all the way to the back. Ambrose and Reigns hit finishers and the rest of The Wyatt's scurried to the back. Ambrose grabbed the mic and said "We may be family but if you beat Del Rio and I win against Owens we won't be brothers this Sunday." Reigns grabbed the mic and said "No matter what happens we will always be brothers. BELIEVE THAT!" Then Reigns music hit as they shook hands with fans and then it ended and Dean's music hit. Ambrose did like he was going to walk to the back and then rolled all the way through the ring and stood on the announce table (I don't know why but this was funny.) :lel and thew his shirt to a fan and shook some more hands. Then Lilian Garcia stood on the ring steps and thanked everyone for coming and said they couldn't wait to come back.

Top Pops:

1. Undertaker
2. Roman Reigns
3. Dean Ambrose
4. Dolph Ziggler
5. The Usos

It was so close two and three could go either way depending on who you ask.

Most Heat:

1. Bray Wyatt (Some idiot behind me yelled you used to be Husky Harris at him. That was embarrassing to me.
2. Bo Dallas
3. Alberto Del Rio
4. Kevin Owens (He got some cheers here and there.)
5. Nobody cared (We wanted Sasha!)


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Everyone complaining about a RAW that had some of the best wrestling you're ever going to see on WWE TV. Fantastic show.

Although I nearly got sick at both Roman Empire and Ambrose Asylum. These phrases are cool, but there's a reason a character like Jericho said Jericaholics. It's a joke. It's so cheesy that only a joke character can say it. Reigns is supposed to be a badass, but to be a badass he can't care as much about the fans. Rock TOLD the fans to cheer for him. Austin barely even paid attention to them. Cena's character works but even he barely mentions the "C-Nation" now cause it's so cheesy. Ambrose especially. He's supposed to be crazy. He previously talked about how he disagrees with the lunatic tag, so why's he endorsing it now?

Just those two aside, the show was brilliant. I don't watch the divas matches so I didn't mind that it was at the end cause I just got to skip it over having to fast forward which was good.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Funaki7 said:


> Everyone complaining about a RAW that had some of the best wrestling you're ever going to see on WWE TV. Fantastic show.
> 
> Although I nearly got sick at both Roman Empire and Ambrose Asylum. These phrases are cool, but there's a reason a character like Jericho said Jericaholics. It's a joke. It's so cheesy that only a joke character can say it. Reigns is supposed to be a badass, but to be a badass he can't care as much about the fans. Rock TOLD the fans to cheer for him. Austin barely even paid attention to them. Cena's character works but even he barely mentions the "C-Nation" now cause it's so cheesy. Ambrose especially. He's supposed to be crazy. He previously talked about how he disagrees with the lunatic tag, so why's he endorsing it now?
> 
> Just those two aside, the show was brilliant. I don't watch the divas matches so I didn't mind that it was at the end cause I just got to skip it over having to fast forward which was good.


It was indeed an excellent Raw; one of the best in recent memory. I also didn't mind the promo at the end as Paige made it watchable.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

RESULTS + VIDEOS: http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/134337/wwe-monday-night-raw-11-16-2015/


----------

